# The Here, Now



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2019)

For some time I have wanted to start another 'Photo of the Day' style thread. Completely contemporary. Predominantly military. A thread to let interesting, stunning, informative pictures of operations right here and right now speak for themselves and history.

Please feel free to contribute 

*The Here, Now ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2019)

Good idea.
Here's some from my recent travels.
Lakenheath and Mildenhall (UK), September 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2019)

Couple more, from the same day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 17, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Completely contemporary. Predominantly military.



Well, it's not military and not very modern (1989) but it looks interesting. Spotted this some time ago - a Lithuanian homebuilt 2-place agricultural aircraft...looks kinda like a Russian Stuka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2019)

Air ForceTimes:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2019)

Duxford, UK, July 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2019)

some from Cosford way back in 2013 !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2019)

Air Force Times

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2019)

More from Dixford in the last few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2019)

World's longest commercial flight: Daily Mail


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2019)

Another Typhoon II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2019)

Osprey at Mildenhall, UK, September 2019.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2019)

Canadian Forces Base Alert: AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2019)

Vulcan, in it's final display year, taken at Little Gransden.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2019)

Eurofighter Typhoon II, D-Day Anniversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2019)

Mildenhall, UK, September 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2019)

Army Air Corps Apache being silly, and Patrouille de France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2019)

Google: Russian Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2019)

Japanese Defense Force


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2019)

Google:


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2019)

Couple more from Lakenheath, September 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2019)

Source: 航空自衛隊百里基地のＦ-4ファントムⅡ採用４０周... - ヤフオク!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2019)

Google: Ukraine


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2019)

WTF is that ???!!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2019)

Reusable Boeing space vehicle .... returned home last night after longest reusable vehicle mission. [AFT]


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2019)

Ah, Thanks. Hadn't seen one before.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2019)

Taiwanese AF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2019)

Getty Image


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2019)

"Just hold it steady lads, while I light this blue touch-paper."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2019)

Taiwan AF: Airliners.net

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2019)

"Yeah, they took the wheels, _*and*_ the stereo !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2019)

Airframes said:


> "Yeah, they took the wheels, _*and*_ the stereo !"


either that or they forgot to open the back door so both "sticks" squeezed into the cockpit with the "crabs" !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2019)

AFT
This is not current but celebrates the US Navy's new patent for small cold fusion reactors. Go Naaaavvy!
A Breakthrough In American Energy Dominance? U.S. Navy Patents Compact Fusion Reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2019)

Airwoman FAC [AFT]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2019)

AFT
South Pole

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2019)

AFT
Restored F-117 Nighthawk coming to Reagan Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2019)

F
 Fred
Willemsten

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2019)

Canadian Forces photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Graeme (Nov 7, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> F
> Fred
> Willemsten
> View attachment 559665



Just wondering, when the T-CH-1 first flew in 1973, would it have been the world's fastest propeller driven trainer to go into production?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2019)

PRC Operations [Google]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Graeme (Nov 9, 2019)

Single seat version of the AIDC AT-3...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2019)

Good job the fuel boom was shut off !!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2019)

AIRFIGHTERS.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2019)

frame grab
,... a highway in Estonia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2019)

[Steve Irwin voice] "Ohhh, an A-10 in it's natural habitat. She's a beauty."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2019)

Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> frame grab
> ,... a highway in Estonia.
> View attachment 560419


Elmer Fudd Finnaly scarces the bejesus out of Buggs

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2019)

AFT
... BUF indeed,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2019)

AFT
.... 'Doomsday' mobile command aircraft


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2019)

GOOGLE: Russian operations, Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2019)

GOOGLE: Russian operations, Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2019)

Over the Straits of Formosa
[IAP PHoto Ministry of Defense]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2019)

AFT
joint-ops with Norway, over the Barrens Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2019)

Google: Iranian operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2019)

Google
Iranian sub

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2019)

Military.com
B-2s are deployed in the M.E. right now. Iran is a powder keg ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2019)

Military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2019)

Military.com
... lost over Libya


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2019)

Somewhere in Ukraine ... [Google air operations]


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2019)

Bombardier-BAE


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2019)

The Federalist
"... Cartels in Mexico aren’t just fighting over drugs, they’re fighting over industries ..." such as avacados.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2019)

Taiwanese Mirage

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Google: Iranian operations
> Iranian Sukhoi Su-30 fighters
> View attachment 561379



Looking like MiG-29s to me mate. 


michaelmaltby said:


> F-CK-1 Ching-Kuo Taiwanese Indigenous jet fighter
> View attachment 561998



And going by the fuselage - a Mirage 2000. 

Here's the Ching-Kuo...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2019)

A second pair of eyes and a second brain are always helpful and appreciated, Graeme.
M


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2019)

AFT
Aerial resupply, Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 27, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> A second pair of eyes and a second brain are always helpful and appreciated, Graeme.
> M



G'day Michael. My eyes are crap and I possess little brain matter, but I appreciate this thread (in fact, this entire forum) and the photos you're posting. It's also a bit of an eye-opener for me in that it shows my knowledge on modern aviation is extremely poor and outdated. It's interesting and somewhat saddening for me to wiki a lot of what I consider 'modern' warplanes to read they were retired decades ago. 

But I still love the unusual "modern" warplanes that got nowhere.....

RTAF-5 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2019)

Plane Spotters

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 30, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> AFT
> View attachment 562368


There's an AF Reserve/Air Guard squadron at Schenectady NY that has these Antarctic Hercs. Their call sign is "Skier". We hear them on the air when we eavesdrop on ATC.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2019)

[No credit available]
... Bagram bound ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2019)

Chief of staff of Imperial GHQ advised Hirohito on August 9, 1945.
"Emperor, we should surrender to the US before Soviet troops come to our Hokkaido. Truman is better than Stalin."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2019)

AFT
Still flying in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2019)

AFT
Marjah, Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2019)

And on the Magic Mountain Front ....[credit embedded in photos]

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2019)

He is sure suffering from the hypertension.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2019)

Who .. the horse?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2019)

Google Russian air operations [photo credit embedded]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2019)

Credit Israeli AF. Parking lot


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2019)

IAF

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2019)

AFT
... Rediscovering the cost of DETERRENCE ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2019)

Cabadian Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2019)

AFT
wings of Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2019)

AFT
... sharks cruise the reef ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2019)

AFT
Huey replacement

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2019)

No 33 sqn RAAF





https://images.defence.gov.au/assets/archives/5003-All Defence Imagery/?Redirecting=yyy&q=S20193133

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2019)

No 36 sqn RAAF




https://images.defence.gov.au/fotow...9/S20193134/20191118raaf8182715_0004.jpg.info

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2019)

Love this photo. RAAF maritime patrol heritage 




https://images.defence.gov.au/assets/archives/5003-All-Defence-Imagery/?q=Catalina

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2019)

USAF 419th and 388th FW F-35 Elephant Walk





USAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2019)

Canadian Forces


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2019)

AFT


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 16, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> World's longest commercial flight: Daily Mail
> View attachment 557371
> View attachment 557372



And I thought my non-stops between San Francisco to Abu Dhabi was long!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2019)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2019)

Iranian AF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 19, 2019)

Those Bones are sure pretty to look at.

But spend a day working on them, especially the hydraulics system, and you'll hate them too.... and so will the dry cleaners (as you turn in your soiled uniforms)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2019)

Iranian AF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2019)

Just beautiful

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2019)

republic-of-china-taiwan-air-force-rocaf-_hsinchu-2055-mir-2000-5di-2tfw-1024x683-jpg.564748

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2019)

AFT
Operation ENDURING Joy ... the prelude

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2019)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2019)

Duxford, UK, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2019)

Toronto Sun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2019)

Down Memory Lane 
when I was a boy growing up in WASP Toronto, in the early '50s, the style of coat favored by Kim was called "A Station-wagon Coat" ... anybody out there remember THAT term besides me ... and maybe i was hallucinating ... bad licorice, you know 
But it was a real men's fashion trend ... no doubt influenced by war time uniform design ... rayon, for example, which allowed Germany to manufacture durable fabric and faux furs from WOOD PULP. And there was the Eisenhower jacket ...

Kim is now Mr Station-Wagon Man

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2019)

Military Daily News
Russian aircraft carrier on fire - Murmansk


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year, MM

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2019)

The Globe & Mail - AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2019)

Rule 1: don't _reward_ behavior that you do not wish to continue ....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2019)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2020)

AFT
... just dropped a bundle to upgrade this sweet ride ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2020)

AFT
... another day on the job at NORAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2020)

AFT
Standing guard, US Embassy, Baghdad, Wednesday night





Rule 1: applied
US kills Iran's most powerful general in Baghdad airstrike


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2020)

Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2020)

Google


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2020)

The view from RAAF aircraft flying in support of bushfire operations here in Australia.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2020)

AFT -



Toronto Globe & Mail


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 7, 2020)

They have united.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2020)

Toronto Globe & Mail
Tehran, this morning


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2020)

AFT
... Meanwhile, Turkey .... in Libya ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2020)

[DW news]


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2020)

AFT
Elephant Walk in the snow ... squadron at 'wartime' strength ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2020)

DW news]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2020)

Canadian Forces


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2020)

AFT
"2 Americans killed in action in Afghanistan .."
And in Iran ... revenge has always been a dish best served COLD .... hot blood addles the mind.
Iran says it ‘unintentionally’ shot down Ukrainian jet


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2020)

National Newswatch


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2020)

AFT
Iraq airbase cleanup after Iran missile strike


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2020)

Bourque Newswatch
Boeing finds new software problems

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2020)

The Quadrant
An Inferno of Incompetence and Obfuscation – Quadrant Online

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2020)

It amazes me they use airliners for that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2020)

Canadian Forces

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2020)

Bourgue Newswatch
US aircrew killed fighting fires in Australia


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 25, 2020)

I do not know who put this together but it shows some of the Australian bushfire photos. I just printed an incoming email.

Add these graphics to the story covered by MichaelMaltby in post 308 for a wider appreciation of the debacle.

There have been dozens of Royal Commissions and Judicial Inquiries since 1939 that pretty much universally make the same recommendations* which are never acted on*

And the claims that water bombers are a waste of resources always follow when the water bombers are used to fight an out of control fire, but never from the firefighters whose lives are saved by the targeted deluge near them. Canadair, original makers of the "superscoopers" emphasized after the Blue Mountains fires in about 2003 that the bombers would have stopped that fire if they were used as they should be - when the fire first starts and is confined to a few hundred acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2020)

Boeing 777X launches ....
BBC


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2020)

V-22 Osprey Designed for the Navy Makes First Flight
Military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2020)

Military.com
Good bye Greyhound, hello Osprey

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2020)

Military.com
carrier escort ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2020)

The US is bombing the hell out of the Taliban as munitions dropped reaches nearly 10 year high

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2020)

Globe & Mail
.. will this be the defining image of 2020?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2020)

Globe & Mail

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2020)

Military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2020)

National Post
The wreckage of a US Bombardier E-11A jet is seen after it crashed in a mountainous territory of Deh Yak district in Ghazni Province on January 28, 2020.
Pentagon IDs 2 Airmen Killed in Afghanistan Crash


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2020)

Military.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2020)

US Defense Department launches Gremlins drone from a mothership for the first time

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2020)

Military.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2020)

airforrce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2020)

#332 I cannot fathom what that has to be like.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2020)

Getty image

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2020)

no photo credit available
Why the F-35s Crazy 'Beast Mode' Should Terrify North Korea, China (Or Anyone)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2020)

Awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2020)

airforce.ru


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2020)

AFT
... Russians in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2020)

Under U.S. pressure, Mexico puts elite Marine force back into fight against powerful drug cartels


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2020)

How a Revolutionary "Electric Drive" Could Make America's Nuclear Missile Submarines Even Stealthier

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2020)

AFT
F-15X

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2020)

Airbus Unveils ‘Maverick’, Its Blended Wing Aircraft Demonstrator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2020)

RAAF


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2020)

AFT
Syria ... US troops clash with Syrians

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2020)

military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2020)

Military.com
operations in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2020)

Military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2020)

Backfires in Syria
airforce.ru/google

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2020)

... what a beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2020)

Military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2020)

Defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2020)

airplanes.ru

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

Learning from the Russians .... and _then_ some..!
Sikorsky-Boeing SB>1 DEFIANT™ Helicopter Achieves First Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2020)

That looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Dimlee (Feb 22, 2020)

Somewhere, on the Black Sea coast...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Feb 22, 2020)

_- You won't retire, and despite your best efforts you refuse to die...Your kind is headed for extinction.
- Maybe so, sir. But not today. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)

More, please, D.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2020)

Indian AF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2020)

airfprce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Feb 28, 2020)

Blast from the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi, Granddaddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2020)

Meet Jolly Green ...
www.defensenews.com/digital-show-dailies/air-warfare-symposium/2020/02/27/ho-ho-ho-heres-the-name-of-the-air-forces-combat-rescue-helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 29, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2020)

Peace deal ......
US Signs Deal With Taliban, Will Withdraw All Troops From Afghanistan If Conditions Are Met


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

planespotter.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

Turkey strikes Syrian planes and airports, escalating Idlib fight


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2020)

AFT
U.S. resumes airstrikes against Taliban to halt attack on Afghan forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 6, 2020)

Six burning, one turning 
UKKM/GML, 2014.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 6, 2020)

"Sorry, honey, I'm late...Yes, again... A traffic jam again...Wait, listen, there is this airplane just ahead of me...Honey?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2020)

Spooky gunship crew honored for heroism during ferocious Afghanistan battle

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2020)

US Air Force gets ready for decision on commercial aerial-refueling services

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2020)

Russian President Vladimir Putin attends a session of the lower house of parliament to consider constitutional changes that will enable him to circumvent a prohibition on serving more than two consecutive terms as leader, on March 10, 2020.

SPUTNIK/Reuters

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 11, 2020)

Wings of angels.
An-26 "Vita" Medevac. Over 4,000 WIA evacuated in 2014-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2020)

Two US troops, 1 coalition member killed, as more than 15 rockets slam Iraqi base [AFT]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2020)

AFT
... somewhere in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2020)

AFT
Intercepted Russian reconnaissance aircraft were watching US submarines during ICEX

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2020)

Congress wants answers on contamination at former US air base in Uzbekistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2020)

ART
High Arctic Sentry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 20, 2020)

United we stand.
Ukrainian An-124 begins its trip to Shenzhen to pick up 106 tonnes of emergency cargo for the needs of medics in the Czech Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2020)

AFT
Navy hospital ship USNS Mercy is departing for Los Angeles on Monday. (MC2 Hank Gettys/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2020)

Capt. Kristin "Beo" Wolfe, the newly-certified pilot and commander for the F-35A Demonstration Team, after a practice flight at Hill Air Force Base, Utah, Feb. 2. (Capt. Kip Sumner/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2020)

The aircraft carrier Theodore Roosevelt, destroyer Russell and cruiser Bunker Hill conducting routine operations in the Eastern Pacific Ocean. (MC2 Anthony Rivera/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2020)

aitforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 30, 2020)

Thing is bigger than it looks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2020)

Post #504 "Comrade Captain, we have Klingons below" (Yeah, I've got me coat !).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2020)

Pincher Creek, Alberta [NationalPost]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> aitforce.ru
> View attachment 575531


Russian version of Ryan Air.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2020)

AFT
Somolia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2020)

Semper Modify: Marine Corps to undergo ‘radical’ overhaul in pivot to take on China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2020)

. Army Sgt. Don Baldwin, infantryman, assigned to Task Force Guardian, 41st Infantry Brigade Combat Team (IBCT), 1-186th Infantry Battalion, Oregon National Guard, points to the horizon while explaining items of interest to look out for during a security patrol in Somalia (Tech. Sgt. Nick Kibbey/ Air Force)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2020)

Canadian Forces

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2020)

[AFT] The A-10C sitting on its belly on the runway at Moody AFB. (Photo courtesy of Air Force amn/nco/snco Facebook)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 8, 2020)

That is such a well designed aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2020)

The gut on the 'phone "Ah, hello, road-side rescue ? Yeah, I have a problem ......"


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2020)

the plane makes the pilot ... and the pilot the weapon, IMO


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> the plane makes the pilot ... and the pilot the weapon, IMO
> View attachment 576661


Hope she never has to punch out with those hoop earrings on! OUCH! 😱

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2020)

she limped her hog back to Kuwait after a missle strike IIRC


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> she limped her hog back to Kuwait after a missle strike IIRC


So no membership in the Caterpillar Club?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2020)

An Air Force F-22 Raptor assigned to the 3rd Wing flies over Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, Feb. 27, 2018. The F-22 Raptor is the U.S. Air Force’s premium fifth-generation fighter asset. (Photo by Jamal Wilson)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2020)

‘Space Force’ sitcom starring Steve Carell landing on Netflix in May

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2020)

AFT
Formosa Straits


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Dimlee (Apr 11, 2020)

After several months in the repair shop, this behemoth took off from Gostomel, Ukraine to Tianjin to load emergency cargo for Poland.
Global ops in the global war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 13, 2020)

Belgian F-16 in airshow colors

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 14, 2020)

JASDF F-4EJ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2020)

Hong Kong remembers The Good Doctor ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2020)

AFT
A Sukhoi SU-35 fighter intercepted a U.S. Navy P-8A Poseidon aircraft Wednesday in an encounter that lasted 42 minutes. (Johannes Eisele/AFP/Getty)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2020)

airforce.ru
Soviet times ... Cold War

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2020)

Trump tweets that he’s instructed the Navy to ‘destroy’ any Iranian gunboats that harass US warships


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Torch (Apr 22, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Trump tweets that he’s instructed the Navy to ‘destroy’ any Iranian gunboats that harass US warships
> View attachment 578437


Pretty sure those are not Iranian...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2020)

The Air Force has stopped its Continuous Bomber Presence mission in Guam

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2020)

40 years ago ....
This is what special ops learned 40 years ago from Operation Eagle Claw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2020)

airforce.ru
vintage Cold War

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2020)

AFT
NASA’s Super Guppy arrives at the 179th Airlift Wing in Mansfield, Ohio, March 22, 2020. The 179th AW is assisting the Super Guppy in transporting parts of the Orion Space Project that recently completed testing at the Glenn Research Center in Sandusky, Ohio. (Tech. Sgt. Joe Harwood/Air National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2020)

AFT
Sailors stationed aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan man the rails as the ship pulls in to Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. Ronald Reagan made a scheduled port visit in Honolulu

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2020)

Sign of the times ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2020)

airforce.eu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2020)

The Navy's Blue Angels and the Air Force's Thunderbirds conduct "a collaborative salute" to honor those battling the COVID-19 pandemic with a flyover New York and New Jersey on Tuesday, April 28, 2020. (Evan Agostini/Invision/AP.

Thunderbirds over Colorado

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2020)

AFT
A B-2 Spirit stealth bomber and four T-38 Talons, assigned to the 509th Bomb Wing, over medical facilities across, Missouri, April 28, 2020. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Dawn M. Weber)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2020)

A B-1B Lancer flies with a Danish F-16 during a training mission for Bomber Task Force Europe, May 5, 2020. (Danish air force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2020)

I love the color scheme on the Danish F-16.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> AFT
> View attachment 580788


Thus the nick name swabbies

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2020)

"He ain't seen us - we should be able to whack him right on the back of the head. He, He !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2020)

SB-1 Defiant Vs. V-280 Valor | UH-60 Black Hawk Replacement

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 14, 2020)

Bulgarian MiG-21. The MiG-21 is my favorite jet. 67 countries (including J-7) have had the MiG-21 in service and many still do. The F-16 is the most popular fighter today and it's operated by 29 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 15, 2020)

Is that the new Chinese stealth bomber or the B2,hard to tell them apart..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 15, 2020)

Torch said:


> Is that the new Chinese stealth bomber or the B2,hard to tell them apart


B-2

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2020)

Investigation: Pilot error, incorrect data caused F-22 to crash, skid on takeoff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2020)

airforce,ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2020)

US Space Force launches the mysterious X-37B space plane

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2020)

No photo credit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2020)

I think the Mig 29 is one of the nicest looking modern aircraft.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2020)

No photo credit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think the Mig 29 is one of the nicest looking modern aircraft.


I agree but those look pretty ratty....


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2020)

Capt. Valerie Vanderostyne with the South Dakota Air National Guard conducts a pre-flight check of the cockpit of an F-16 Fighting Falcon at Joe Foss Field in Sioux Falls, South Dakota. The Air Force has removed initial height requirements for all aviator applicants, in an effort to encourage more women and minority airmen to try to become pilots. (Regina Garcia Cano/AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (May 24, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> The Air Force has removed initial height requirements for all aviator applicants, in an effort to encourage more women and minority airmen to try to become pilots. (Regina



As the NASCAR male drivers say, "That's not fair! They are lighter so they'll have an advantage!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Dimlee (May 25, 2020)

News from the (COVID-19) front line.
130 tons of medical supplies for Montreal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2020)

Russian Jets Blocked US Plane in Unsafe Maneuvers Over Mediterranean, Navy Says


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2020)

MilitaryNews
solid-state-laser-weapons-system-demonstrator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2020)

Russian aircraft deploy to Libya to back private military contractors, AFRICOM says

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2020)

airforce.ru
... from the archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2020)

B-1Bs complete Bomber Task Force mission with Ukrainian, Turkish aircraft for the first time

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2020)

B-1 Bomber May Become the New Face of US Military Power in the Pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2020)

... when the looting starts, the shooting starts...
The Terrifying Collapse of The Rule of Law Across The Country


----------



## tengu1979 (Jun 2, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> B-1Bs complete Bomber Task Force mission with Ukrainian, Turkish aircraft for the first time
> View attachment 583532


Didnt know Polish F-16 flew with B-1s.... Great photo.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2020)

airforce.ru
...from the archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2020)

Norwegian F-16s and F-35s train with a B-52H Stratofortress during a long-range, long duration strategic Bomber Task Force mission throughout Europe and the Arctic region June 3, 2020. (Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2020)

China to dispatch 2 aircraft carriers near Ta... | Taiwan News

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2020)

Modern warships look good floating targets with the thinner armour.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2020)

Even a cargo ship can make a big hole in the hull easily.
This kind of "attack" is not few recently.





Source: You are being redirected...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2020)

Why do so many heavy of the large Soviet Aircraft still have glass under the nose of the aircraft?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 11, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Why do so many heavy of the large Soviet Aircraft still have glass under the nose of the aircraft?


I suspect to preserve the myth that they can be quickly converted to bombers. A lot of them also have vestigial tail gunner stations. It's also a great nav station if you're navigating by pilotage, and some even have a small celestial dome between the glass nose and the cockpit windshield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2020)

airforce/ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2020)

Photo of the Day: Taiwan (Not Part of China) ... | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2020)

... _THAT _will teach you ..
North Korea blows up joint liaison office with South as row over 'human scum' defectors worsens


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2020)

China's fighter jets buzz Taiwan's ai... | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2020)

Sikorsky-Boeing's Proposed Black Hawk Replacement Reaches New Speed Milestone

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2020)

PLA suffers '43 casualties' in border... | Taiwan News

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2020)

A Ukrainian Su-27 Flanker and MiG-29 Fulcrum escort two B-1B Lancers during a training mission for Bomber Task Force Europe on May 29, 2020, in the Black Sea region. (Courtesy of the Ukrainian Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2020)

World War 3: India moves warships and fighter jets into striking distance of China – PICS


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2020)

MilitaryNews

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2020)

airforve.ru


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2020)

SKIESMAG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2020)

SKIESMAG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Chinese fighter jets enter Taiwan's A... | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2020)

PLA commanding officer killed in clash with I... | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2020)

SKIESMAG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2020)

Photos show devastation unleashed on terror leaders by sword-carrying ‘Ninja bomb’


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2020)

TaiwanNews


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2020)

7th Chinese fighter sighted near Taiwan could... | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2020)

SKIESMAG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2020)

DW News
People on the southern Japanese island of Okinawa commemorated the 75th anniversary of the end of the WWII battle for the island on Tuesday. More than 240,000 people died in the three-month battle of 1945, including 150,000 civilians, 77,000 Japanese soldiers, and 14,000 Americans, among others. It was the bloodiest battle in the Pacific War.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2020)

China ordered assault on Indian troops: US re... | Taiwan News


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2020)

airrforce.ru


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2020)

US military aircraft sighted near Taiwan&rsqu... | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2020)

airforce.eu

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2020)

Antek forever.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2020)

AFT
Sea Stallion replacement, trials

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2020)

The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan and Japan Maritime Self-Defence Force helicopter carrier JS Izumo in operations in the disputed South China Sea [File: JMSDF/US Navy/Handout via Reuters]

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2020)

Military News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2020)

RC-135S Cobra Ball

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2020)

Pacific projection .... no other nation on earth can mobilize and maintain this kind of spear-wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2020)

People wearing masks stand during a rally to show support for Uighurs and their fight for human rights in Hong Kong
(Lee Jin-man/The Associated Press)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2020)

Damage to Natanz centrifuge production may be irreparable - DEBKAfile

This was a highly targeted device packing immense explosive force, detonated inside the building .... bomb? sabotage? kenetic weapon from near orbit?
makes you wonder. These folks _must_ be denied the bomb, IMO

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2020)

Terry Glavin: 'Naive' Canada waits in vain for China to 'do the right thing' | National Post


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2020)

High-altitude US spy drones spotted flying to south of Taiwan | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2020)

Chinese media speculate government will give up Three Gorges Dam | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2020)

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3969377

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2020)

South China Sea ‘could become tipping point that leads to military clash’


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2020)

Indonesia says it wants to buy Austria’s entire Typhoon fighter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2020)

House to introduce Taiwan Invasion Prevention Act this week | Taiwan News


----------



## Torch (Jul 21, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 589159
> 
> Indonesia says it wants to buy Austria’s entire Typhoon fighter fleet


What's Austria going to use?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2020)

IIMU that the decision to acquire the Typhoon Euro fighter has been a political controversy from the start with Austria suing Airbus over cost, commissions and deliverables.
Austria, officially neutral, has been concerned about being too close to NATO and locked into Airbus. They presently operate a handful of Saab side-by-side jet trainers which are long in tooth and need replacement.
I bet Austria will opt for the newest Saab offering ....





[Saab 105 0e photo Bundesheer Austria]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2020)

Can the world's sweetest peach — grown in Fukushima — counter radiation stigma? | National Post


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2020)

a Taiwanese Air Force F-16 in foreground flies on the flank of a Chinese People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) H-6 bomber as it passes near Taiwan. (Republic of China (ROC) Ministry of National Defense via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2020)

America's Military Should Not Be Used as an Auxiliary Force to Defend Berlin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Dimlee (Jul 24, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> AFT
> View attachment 588502



"Speak softly and carry a big stick...". And seven sticks are better than one.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jul 24, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> A Ukrainian Su-27 Flanker and MiG-29 Fulcrum escort two B-1B Lancers during a training mission for Bomber Task Force Europe on May 29, 2020, in the Black Sea region. (Courtesy of the Ukrainian Air Force)
> View attachment 585521



To follow up... Romanian MiGs were there as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jul 24, 2020)

New drills over the Black Sea.
From Home page of U.S. Air Forces in Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2020)

Military News.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2020)

Anti-communist protesters heckle staff emptying Chinese consulate in Houston


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2020)

_*Gold Loves Trouble ....*_




Panic Selling Grips Chinese Stocks After U.S. Tensions Worsen

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2020)

US puts record number of eyes in the skies off China coast in July

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2020)

Military News


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2020)

_*A Nation divided .....*_




Fires, pepper spray in Seattle as police protests widen across the U.S.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2020)

AFT
_Here today, here tomorrow ...._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2020)

Iran moves mock Nimitz-class aircraft carrier to sea amid US tensions
Iran’s Revolutionary Guard launches underground ballistic missiles during military exercise


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2020)

Thousands of troops are coming home from Germany, but some of them could be going right back

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2020)

India moving 35,000 more troops to Himalayan border with China


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2020)

airgorce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 2, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 590180
> 
> Thousands of troops are coming home from Germany, but some of them could be going right back



“Let’s be clear: I think Germany is the wealthiest country in Europe. Germany can and should pay more to its defense,” Esper said. “It should certainly meet the 2 percent standard, and I would argue, go above and beyond that.” 

Germans were thrifty.
They seem to be still so.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2020)

... the Germans suffer from geopolitical "Buyer's Remorse" x 2  ..... but ... one could argue that Germany, despite two (2) _ ruinancious_ regimes, did _not/_has_ not l_earned the lesson that _Japan_ _embraced_ right about this time in 1945.
Unification of East and West has been $$$$ in coin and socially .... Angela Merkel is the living embodiment of German unification: Christian Communist. IMO.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2020)

AFT
... the shape of things to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2020)

Dogs Can Sniff Out Coronavirus Infections, German Study Shows

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2020)

In this frame grab from NASA TV, the SpaceX capsule splashes down Sunday, Aug. 2, 2020, in the Gulf of Mexico. (NASA TV via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2020)

airfprce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2020)

Coast Guard Cutter Barque Eagle sails with the Mayflower II through Block Island Sound, July 30, 2020. (Petty Officer 3rd Class Matthew Thieme/Coast Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 590743
> 
> Dogs Can Sniff Out Coronavirus Infections, German Study Shows


Dog: oddest smelling cookies ever.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2020)

Humans have only _scratched the surface_ recruiting dog talent ... smell = 1,000 x humans, what else ..? It isn't that they're necessarily _smarter _than other animals, rather, that their lives are socially similar to our own and so dogs integrate very easily ... training, work habits, rewards etc. Same with horses, IMO.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2020)

AFT
South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/beirut-blast-day-after-1.5674666

During WW1, the SS Mount Blanc, loaded with explosives, went up in Bedford Basin, Halifax N.S. A lot of housing was _wood_ in those days. In an instant, Halifax acquired Canada's greatest blind population. Poor Lebanon, currency depreciation 80% ... Hezbollah .... China has offered to bail them out. surprise ....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2020)

Egypt flouts sanctions as Russian Su-35 fighters arrive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2020)

A boarding team from the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Stratton investigates a self-propelled, semi-submersible in international waters off the coast of Central America in July 2015. (Petty Officer 2nd Class LaNola Stone/Coast Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2020)

Northrop Grumman

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2020)

Japan makes world history with the launch of Hydrogen Frontier
[2019 story]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2020)

airforce.ru


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2020)

_The Globe and Mail
Opinion: In Beirut, a nightmare comes to life_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2020)

_*Beating the grass to frighten the tigers .*_...




Hong Kong media tycoon and pro-democracy activist Jimmy Lai arrested under national security law: top aide


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2020)

China counters its fighter jet pilot shortage by recruiting extra cadets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2020)

AP


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2020)

TikTok owners show true colors with communist flag | Taiwan News

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2020)

US says Iran briefly seizes oil tanker near Strait of Hormuz


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2020)

Air Force's New Search-and Rescue Helicopter Gets 1st Aerial Refueling

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2020)

Moving US F-16s from Germany will ripple far outside the Black Sea region

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2020)

Hunter killer helos: Live-fire test reveals new PLA missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2020)

Caught red-handed: Tencent's ties to CCP revealed | Taiwan News

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks same as the Japan Bashing stormed in the 1980s. It looked illogical to me as a young businessman but would be very logical for the presidential candidate. People forgot it as if nothing happened after the campaign.





Source: 日米自動車摩擦　1970年代から繰り返す歴史（写真＝ＡＰ）

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2020)

Stryker deployment to Black Sea will bolster NATO’s eastern flank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2020)

Former top US military officials say China could take Taiwan in 3 days by early 2021 | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2020)

Straits of Taiwan


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2020)

Ministry of Defense, China


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2020)

Kim Jong-un orders North Koreans to hand over pet dogs — so they can be used as meat | National Post


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2020)

‘Blue Wings’ brings together Luftwaffe, Israeli Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2020)

Ministry of Defense, China


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2020)

F/A-18 Super Hornet Is Now Undergoing Ski Jump Launch Trials For The Indian Navy

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2020)

airforce.ru


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2020)

Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2020)

airforce.ru


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2020)

The case for bringing Japan into the Five Eyes
[Getty Images copyright]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2020)

*DEAD* ... _again



_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2020)

Taiwan News





China cries foul over U-2 spy plane flight over no-fly zone | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2020)

Dragon Lady .... that U?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2020)

Seriously ... what kind of regime makes threats like this ...
China could weaponise medicine exports if US ‘dares to play dirty’


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 26, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> *DEAD* ... _again
> View attachment 592661
> _


It’s August 26. Is he still dead?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2020)

.. he was on TV.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 26, 2020)

Was he holding up a current newspaper?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 27, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> It’s August 26. Is he still dead?


Reminds me of the old Saturday Night Live running joke for several weeks back in the days of the original cast, they did a thing like that with Fancisco Franco.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 27, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Seriously ... *what kind of regime makes threats like this ...*
> China could weaponise medicine exports if US ‘dares to play dirty’
> View attachment 592884


An evil one?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2020)

.... no and yes, I would argue. The threat of such action, in itself, is no different than me threatening "to burn down your village, kill your men, rape and imprison your women and salt your land" and Lord knows there's been plenty of that thru history. And it's sick. Evil. But my point is, that in _China's_ mind, _threat _of the action is intended to scare you, make you take heed. It's evolved from jumping up and down with painted faces and spears, if you get my point, haha .
I have taken serious interest in Asian matters since the start of COVID, reading Asian press, current Chinese fiction, etc. I have my colleague Shinpachi to thank for getting me started on this path  ... and i have run this by him already.
Modern CCP China and its actions, I believe, are the interplay of -
*SOUL* - the soul of China is Tao. China's only indigenous religious faith: The rule of Man is Nature. The rule of Nature is Heaven.The rule of Heaven is Tao. Unlike Islam/Judo-Christianity, there is no _morality_ embedded in Tao. Morality, enforcement - shaming, threatening, intimidating - was/is imposed by the _group_. All this is ancient, IMO. From the start of civilization. Tribal.
*CONSCIENCE *- is the 'face' of _any_ government, any _society_, In China's case, for the little it means by Western standards, it is the CPC. It is _Communist _so we know from history that such governments are capable of implementing the most insane, unscientific, dogma-quota-driven policies - so - best take their claims with a grain of salt.
*MOUTH *- at 1.4 billion devoted, sensual foodies, China is a _mouth _to consider. Chinese companies - that now must implement Beijing's new Treason Law - trade on the NASDAQ and Wall Street exchanges - America is where companies come for capital. The CEO's and founders of these companies HIRE from America's businesss schools

America and China, I observe, are intertwined like two pythons - each motivating the other to struggle harder. Or, are they like two lovers, each trying to impose their will?

.. what kind of regime makes threats like this ...

An ancient one.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2020)

[Photo via SDA]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Aug 29, 2020)

Maxim Gromov, the scout platoon commander. 23 y.o., 6 years in the army, 2 years without his left foot which was torn out by PMN-2 mine.
"Climbing the trees is a bit more complicated now", Maxim says.
(click for the full image)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2020)

Battles of Warsaw - American Greatness

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2020)

Military News
Unsafe intercept of B-52 by Russian military over Black Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China





China building missile bases on disputed border: source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2020)

PLA does not yet have ability to invade Taiwan: MND | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2020)

Military News

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2020)

Comrade Duch, executioner turned born-again Christian who oversaw murder of 14,000 people, has died | National Post

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (Sep 2, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 593589
> 
> Comrade Duch, executioner turned born-again Christian who oversaw murder of 14,000 people, has died | National Post



Time to put out the garbage.....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2020)

Military News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2020)

#921 looks like a Mig-29 and F-16 had a baby

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2020)

Chinese submarines put through their paces in promotional video


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2020)

AFT


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2020)

Taiwan Air Force denies it shot down Chinese fighter jet | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2020)

China wants a canal to cross Thailand into the Indian Ocean | Taiwan News

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 5, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 593902
> 
> China wants a canal to cross Thailand into the Indian Ocean | Taiwan News


As I have some connection with Thailand I find this very disturbing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2020)

A U.S. Air Force B-52 Just Set Another Intelligence Trap For The Russians

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2020)

AFT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> AFT
> 
> View attachment 593891



I miss this old lady...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2020)

I bet you do.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2020)

USAF eyes B-52s dropping sea mines to defend Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2020)

Mach Loop - UK

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2020)

RAF Airbus

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2020)

RAAF C-17

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2020)

Air Force Tests New Bomb That Could Replace Controversial Cluster Munitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2020)

Multiple Chinese warplanes enter Taiwan's ADIZ during missile test | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 10, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> #921 looks like a Mig-29 and F-16 had a baby


An ugly baby...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

say _what ...?_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2020)

Ministry of Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2020)

Why China Is So Upset About India's Predominantly Tibetan Special Frontier Force

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2020)

Military News

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2020)

RAAF



The_boeing_c_17_plane_was_part_of_an_air_show_for_the_sunsuper_r-a-6_-jpg.594784/?hash=4b674176dbd9593137ddf60429c4925e

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2020)

Chinese military reconnaissance ship appears east of Taiwan | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2020)

B-21 Raider prototype
Here’s how Global Strike Command is shifting its focus to China, Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2020)

Taiwan's military begins computer drills | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2020)

Can China’s DF-21D missile destroy US aircraft carriers as advertised? | Taiwan News


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2020)

China fires Long March rocket directly over Taiwan | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2020)

Line of death: China places H-6 bombers near Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2020)

"It ain't the meat, it's the motion ..." -




China’s third aircraft carrier could be combat ready by 2023 | Taiwan News

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2020)

Military News




US Air Force launches new ‘eSeries’ aircraft designation. The internet has questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Military News
> View attachment 595393



Hey I know those planes! Thats where I work.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2020)

Military Daily News
Happy Birthdayy ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2020)

Military Defense China

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2020)

China flies 18 warplanes near Taiwan during US envoy’s visit

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Military Daily News
> Happy Birthdayy ...
> View attachment 595410


Now that’s how they should be painted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2020)

Military Daily News


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 20, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Military Daily News
> View attachment 595530





michaelmaltby said:


> Military Daily News
> View attachment 595530


Pretty cool aircraft. Any information on it?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2020)

IIUC it is a prototype from Bell - the planners have decided NOT to proceed with it because it doesn't push/advance technology far enough.
That all I got. 
Futuristic V-280 Not Advanced Enough to Replace the Osprey: AFSOC Commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2020)

Taiwan News




2 Chinese anti-submarine aircraft violate Taiwan's ADIZ | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2020)

Military Daily News




Amphibious marine vessel, USS Tripoli, arrives in San Diego

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2020)

PLA ‘sends warning’ to US Navy with live-fire drills in South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2020)

The Globe and Mail: Canadian, World, Politics and Business News & Analysis


----------



## Dimlee (Sep 23, 2020)

Over the Black Sea coast.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Sep 23, 2020)

How to reduce traffic jams in Kyiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2020)

Taiwan News




Indigenous Defense Fighter - (Taiwan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2020)

North Korea kills South Korea official off border isle

Kim Jong Un issues rare apology to the South


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2020)

If the US and China go to war, whose side is Southeast Asia on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

Airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

India to bolster navy, counter Chinese Indian Ocean expansion | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

Russia’s ‘White Swan’ bomber is breaking records

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

Taiwan Coast Guard chases illegal Chinese dredgers away | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

Airbus reveals zero-emission, hydrogen-powered passenger planes, coming to a sky near you | National Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

Ospreys draw eyes over Ukraine during special ops exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 25, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 596069
> 
> Airbus reveals zero-emission, hydrogen-powered passenger planes, coming to a sky near you | National Post


Any information about that “blended wing” aircraft?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

Only that it undergoing feasibility by Airbus and a 'model' has flown .. so I believe it is photo-shopped into the photo,
I posted a month ago on the blended wing in this thread. Scroll back ....


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 25, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Only that it undergoing feasibility by Airbus and a 'model' has flown .. so I believe it is photo-shopped into the photo,
> I posted a month ago on the b;ended wing in this thread. Scroll back ....


Roger that.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2020)

How the Triple Nickel went toe-to-toe with Bulgarian MiGs at Thracian Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2020)

Iran taunts US Navy with drone images of USS Nimitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 26, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Only that it undergoing feasibility by Airbus and a 'model' has flown .. so I believe it is photo-shopped into the photo,
> I posted a month ago on the b;ended wing in this thread. Scroll back ....


Found it. Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2020)

China marks return of Korean war dead


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2020)

Azerbaijan picks a fight over lost Armenian enclave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2020)

‘Kamikaze’ role eyed for America’s robotic wingmen

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2020)

After 2nd Day of Bad Weather, Vintage WWII Plane Flyover Scrapped for Good

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2020)

Why is the ‘frozen conflict’ between Azerbaijan and Armenia heating up now?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2020)

Does this US military uniform suggest it is preparing for war with China?


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 596522
> 
> Does this US military uniform suggest it is preparing for war with China?


They make noise, we make noise.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2020)

Military Daily News


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2020)

Taiwan News


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2020)

There's no way that helicopter can lift that submarine !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2020)

Drones playing big role in Nagorno-Karabakh fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2020)

China’s revival of claim line could worsen border row with India: experts


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2020)

Why conventional wisdom giving China the military edge over India may not be true - CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2020)

Robots go tank hunting in the Arizona desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2020)

M o D China


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2020)

Copyhawks ....




Chinese TV airs video of swarms of 'Copyhawks' as tensions with Taiwan, India rise | Taiwan News

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2020)

Asia Times:
Trump’s positive Covid test upends US election


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2020)

Do not turn this into a political discussion.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2020)

"... Do not turn this into a political discussion."
... are you indifferent to the _Chinese_ reaction to his health ...... ??
By no standard is this turning into a "political" discussion.
Did you read the article??


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 2, 2020)

It's a medical discussion, it's a social discussion, it's a strategic discussion, it's a policy discussion, it's a *political *discu...
"Strike one, you're *OUT!"*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Do not turn this into a political discussion."
> ... are you indifferent to the _Chinese_ reaction to his health ...... ??
> By no standard is this turning into a "political" discussion.
> Did you read the article??



I am simply saying not to turn this into one...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2020)

M o D India


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2020)

Military News Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2020)

The Army Thinks These Mixed-Reality 'Doggles' Can Make SpecOps Canines Better in Battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2020)

What is the vehicle in post # 1,062 ?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2020)

Stryker
Army Inks $1.2 Billion Deal to Equip Strykers with Short-Range Air Defense Weapons


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks.
I want one - great for taking care of traffic congestion !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2020)

.. Carolina, here we come
Boeing to move all 787 ‘Dreamliner’ production from Everett to South Carolina

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2020)

Is Beijing trying to exhaust Taiwan’s air force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2020)

Turkey Reportedly Used S-400 System Against US-Made F-16s, and Congress Wants Answers


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2020)

USAF Special Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2020)

Ex-Pentagon official suggests leasing F-35 stealth jets to Taiwan | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2020)

Test of airborne particle spread offers good news


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2020)

South China Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2020)

USAF Special Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2020)

North Korea Unveils Massive New Weapon at Military Parade


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2020)

US Air Force sends software updates to one of its oldest aircraft midair

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2020)

Chinese warplane enters Taiwan’s ADIZ on National Day | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2020)

USAF Special Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2020)

The dangers of China’s Covid victory _VICTORY_ _.... !!_




Coronavirus: China to test 9 million people as cluster detected in city of Qingdao


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2020)

US sent 60 spy planes close to China in September: Beijing think tank


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2020)

The Air Force Is Stripping a B-1 Bomber Down to Its Bolts to Make a Digital Twin


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

Military Daily News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

Heroism: Pararescuemen receive Bronze Star for fierce Afghanistan battles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

China's Xi tells marines to 'prepare for war' | Taiwan News


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

Watch the SB-1 Defiant coaxial demonstrator aircraft hit 230 knots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

After yearlong delay, the US Air Force is ready to field Raytheon’s new smart bomb


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2020)

SST baby-boom-supersonic-demonstrator-marks-roll-out-720x475-png.598311

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2020)

US has altered its Taiwan arms sales policy: Military analyst | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2020)

Chinese firm amasses trove of open-source data on influential Canadians


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2020)

North Korea’s new battle tank baffles experts


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2020)

USAF Special Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

USAF Special Ops


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

‘Candy Bomber’ during Berlin Airlift glides into milestone birthday


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

Japan’s new 3,000-ton sub Taigei is lithium powered

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2020)

Military Daily News
mil uss-hershel-williams-in-souda-bay


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 20, 2020)

At first quick glance I thought it was U.S.S. Langley.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2020)

I thought the same thing!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2020)

... and I just thought it was a fantastic shot ... and newsworthy 
USS Hershel 'Woody' Williams First Major Navy Ship to Be Based in Greece in Decades

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2020)

USAF Special Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2020)

Window closed on Chinese invasion of Taiwan during US election: Easton | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2020)

For Maybe the First Time Ever, the Navy and Marine Corps Had No Flying Fatalities over a Year

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 22, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 599141



Whoa! What's the story on this one? It's the 917th at Barksdale, and it looks a lot like the Flipper scheme, but that sharkmouth is different. Do you know when that image was taken?

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

no, I have no date.

... do a reverse image search and see if you can locate original.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

Arctic survival: Eielson F-35s get new kits for ejected pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

A Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle is loaded on a flatbed trailer as part of the Army Field Support Battalion - Afghanistan, 10th Mountain Division Resolute Support Sustainment Brigade retrograde cargo operation on Bagram Air Field, Afghanistan, (Sgt. 1st Class Corey Vandiver/Army)


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 599170
> 
> Arctic survival: Eielson F-35s get new kits for ejected pilots



They talk about the F-35, yet, they show a picture of an F-22...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

... my bad, not theirs. I can't import (some) AIR FORCE TIMES photos in jpeg that this site will accept and so I retrieved a great shot -- wrong choice.
Photo swapped.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... my bad, not theirs. I can't import AIR FORCE TIMES photos in jpeg that this site will accept and so I retrieved a great shot -- wrong choice.
> Photo swapped.



I did not realize you did that, I thought it was the picture they chose. As a 22 guy, I am picky though... lol


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

Esper hints that the 2nd Cavalry Regiment could be heading closer to Russia


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2020)

M o D China




China deploys DF-17 hypersonic missiles across from Taiwan to prepare for invasion | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 23, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> M o D China
> 
> View attachment 599253
> China deploys DF-17 hypersonic missiles across from Taiwan to prepare for invasion | Taiwan News


Hypersonic missiles are kinda scary. I can view videos on YouTube on how they can be countered but anyone know anything factual?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2020)

The Bones are back: B-1s return to Guam

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2020)

USMC photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2020)

China honors ‘human wave’ heroes of Korean War
Staggering ..... mistruths.
".... The first and only free world invasion of a communist state."


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2020)

Are troops really leaving Germany? It’s not totally clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2020)

Military Working Dogs Now Have Their Own 'Walking Blood Bank' in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2020)

China announces sanctions on US individuals, entities involved in arms deal to Taiwan | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2020)

Senators Want Upgraded C-130s Assigned to Western Firefighting Mission


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2020)

US ratchets up China overflights: report


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2020)

US, Japan militaries launch Keen Sword 21 exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2020)

Taiwan aims missiles at China to foil invasion plans | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2020)

China says 'fighter jets of the PLA must fly over the island of Taiwan' | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2020)

Indian and PLA tanks only 400 meters apart, report claims

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2020)

Great pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2020)

Amazon's new delivery system under trial .................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2020)

Military Daily News
RAAF-USAF joint training

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Taiwan aims missiles at China to foil invasion plans | Taiwan News
> View attachment 599755


is this pic real ?
looks like an MLRS to me, 6 tubes in the left section but 1 big rocket in the left ?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2020)

... the credit is Lockheed Martin. I agree it seems asymmetrical.
This is the caption photo ...
Hsiung Feng III - Wikipedia
This, I think, might be the missle you inquired after ...




".... In terms of longer-range missiles, the new Yun Feng (雲峰, Cloud Peak) land-attack cruise missile has a range of 2,000 kilometers and can be carried on a mobile launch vehicle. The Yun Feng system is capable of striking Beijing or PLA military targets in southern China."

Here's Lockheed-Martin's Press Release:
Lockheed Martin Successfully Fires ATACMS Missile from HIMARS Launcher


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2020)

Lockheed is developing a system to turn airlift planes into weapons trucks

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2020)

Pizza Express follows Amazon's lead with home delivery service .................. this one for a rather obese family !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2020)

Tianjin factory marks 500th Airbus delivery


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2020)

Army Receives First Infantry Squad Vehicles for Carrying Foot Soldiers into the Fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2020)

China ‘harpooned’ by mega US missile deal with Taiwan


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2020)

AFT




... the gamechangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2020)

Good shot!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2020)

Neikki Asia
" Indian troops disembarking .."


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2020)

Portugal feels US ire as China comes wooing with an eye on the Azores

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2020)

Asia Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2020)

Navy Reveals Basing Plans for New MQ-25 Stingray Tanker Drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm amazed how large the drones are

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2020)

American rescued in daring SEAL Team 6 raid in Nigeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm amazed how large the drones are



It is built and flown just down the road from me. Haven’t seen them fly yet though.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2020)

China M o D

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Dash119 (Nov 4, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is built and flown just down the road from me. Haven’t seen them fly yet though.


They can't fly until the armor in the nose has been removed, and the radios have been moved forward...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2020)

Dash119 said:


> They can't fly until the armor in the nose has been removed, and the radios have been moved forward...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2020)

Air Force Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2020)

Coalition aircraft launched almost 35,000 strikes on ISIS targets over six years

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2020)

Mysterious ‘spy boat’ sparks alarm in Scotland


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2020)

IAF Rafales are set to ‘Hammer’ their foes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2020)

AFT
Members of the Missouri National Guard near the entry to the St. Louis City Hall parking lot, stand by.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2020)

Taiwan-made Teng Yun drones spotted at Taitung airbase | Taiwan News


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2020)

Germany rejects F-35s, ok’s €5.4B Eurofighter pact

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2020)

Military Daily New
https://www.army-technology.com/projects/ripsaw-m5-robotic-combat-vehicle-rcv/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2020)

ski-jump evaluation, IIRC


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2020)

China’s Belt and Road going nowhere fast in Pakistan


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2020)

Russia seizes primacy in post-war South Caucasus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2020)

US-China military talks aim to ease tensions with Covid-19 prevention focus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2020)

As China’s confidence grows, it looks to ‘design’ how war is fought

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2020)

Confidence is a false show if such a thing may exist. They know they can't win in actual war.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2020)

The headline reads " confidence grows ... in ability to DESIGN how a war is fought "
We can see that the CPC has already proven they can 'influence' ... they believe that every person, every principle, every scruple, has its price.
But ... don't despair ... they can't keep their eye on the ball and that's weakness.




We’re going to miss Melania Trump’s sense of personal style


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2020)

Airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2020)

Taiwan Newx

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2020)

Airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2020)

Japan to produce new fighter jet suited for incidents in Taiwan Strait | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2020)

SpaceX Launches 2nd Crew, Regular Station Crew Flights Begin


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2020)

SpaceX capsule docks at International Space Station | DW | 17.11.2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2020)

Ethiopian army marches on Tigray capital | DW | 18.11.2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2020)

Post # 1.262 "In the News today, Border Force officials have reported that refugees are employing extreme methods to reach England across the English Channel ."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2020)

Military Daily News.
Irbil, Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2020)

US destroyer shoots down simulated North Korean ICBM


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2020)

Trials of the Macclesfield Independent Free State's latest missile were unsuccessful when, on launch, it travelled downward, rather than up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2020)

M o D China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2020)

Lakenheath F-15Es train with Swedish special operators

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2020)

Asia Times


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2020)

"I don't care who you are, you can't park here. Now move, before I give you a ticket."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2020)

Son Tay raider recalls the hunt for POWs in North Vietnam 50 years ago today

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2020)

US guided missile destroyer sails through Taiwan Strait | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2020)

Military Daily News
afghanistan-lift-off-1800-jpg.602800

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2020)

The threat to our security isn’t reducing troop levels in Afghanistan and Iraq — it’s failing to withdraw them entirely

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2020)

Transit through Taiwan Strait vital to free Indo-Pacific: US Navy commander | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2020)

Covid-19 unleashes new wave of North Korean refugees


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2020)

Japan says farewell to its ‘Phantastic Phantom’ fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2020)

Taiwan begins construction of indigenous submarines | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice


----------



## imalko (Nov 25, 2020)

Captain Ana Perišić became first female strike aircraft pilot in Serbian Air Force by making her first solo flight in J-22 Orao aircraft. The flight took place today at Lađevci Air Base, home of the 241st Fighter-Bomber Squadron. (Source of pictures: Ministry of Defence, Republic of Serbia)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2020)

AFT


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2020)

"I'm cold, wet, miserable, stiff and hungry. And I can't even shoot that damned irritating squirrel, as There's a bl**dy blank firing attachment on the muzzle of my M4 !!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2020)

Iranian nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh killed in attack near Tehran, state TV reports


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2020)

Photo: Handout
China troops face harsh Himalayan winter but at least there’s hotpot


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2020)

(Courtesy photo)
Military Dog, Treated by Army Docs, Receives Top UK Honors for Performance Under Fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2020)

Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2020)

AFT: A citizen-soldier of the Georgia Army National Guard’s Calhoun-based 1st Squadron, 108th Cavalry Regiment conducts individual weapons qualification at Fort Stewart, Ga., Nov. 13, 2020. (Maj. William Carraway/Army)


----------



## Glider (Nov 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 603234
> 
> China troops face harsh Himalayan winter but at least there’s hotpot


Is there anyone on this forum, who has been in any branch of the Military in any armed force, who hasn't at some time thought that a hot pot, was the best thing they ever tasted.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Glider (Nov 30, 2020)

I think the 'Remove before flight' tags are a little superfluous.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2020)

AFT: U.S. Marines conduct a safety of use memorandum on an assault amphibious vehicle in preparation for Exercise Reindeer II, Reindeer I, and Joint Viking in Setermoen, Norway, Nov. 19, 2020. (Cpl. William Chockey/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2020)

Commander in Iran's Revolutionary Guards killed by airstrike, days after top nuclear scientist assassinated | National Post


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2020)

AFT: An Alaska Army National Guard UH-60L Black Hawk helicopter lands to pick up Air Force special warfare airmen during small-unit training at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, Nov. 18, 2020. (Alejandro Pena/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2020)

The Marine Corps' First Carrier-Capable F-35 Squadron Is Ready for Combat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2020)

US Air Force eyes Tinian Island as alternate airbase
Four B-1B Lancers assigned to the 9th Expeditionary Bomb Squadron, deployed from Dyess Air Force Base, Texas, arrive at Andersen AFB, Guam. The 9th EBS is taking over U.S. Pacific Command’s continuous bomber presence operations in the region. (U.S. Air Force photo/Tech. Sgt. Richard P. Ebensberger)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2020)

U.S. Navy/Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alexander C. Kubitza)
Plans for a Bigger Navy Fleet Were Gaining Support. Now Leaders May Have to Start Over


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2020)

Photo: AFP
Britain to send aircraft carrier strike group to waters near Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2020)

Invasion killer: Taiwan’s new subs can pack a punch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2020)

C-5M Super Galaxy fleet will fly well into 2040s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2020)

Airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2020)

Indonesia, France reportedly close on Rafale fighter deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2020)

AFT: Staff Sgt. Cameron DiMatteo, 22nd Airlift Squadron loadmaster, walks inside a C-5M Super Galaxy during a base exercise Nov. 18, 2020, at Travis Air Force Base, Calif. (Chustine Minoda/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2020)

RIP




Gettyimages
Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2020)

Military Daily News




... keeping watch on Iranian Revolutionary Guard in the Gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2020)

(U.S. Air Force/Tech. Sgt. Gregory Brook)
Lawmakers Just Saved Dozens of A-10 Warthogs from the Boneyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2020)

AFT: A B-52 Stratofortress flies in formation with F-16 Fighting Falcons and F-15E Strike Eagles during a Bomber Task Force mission over the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, Nov. 21, 2020. (Staff Sgt. Sean Carnes/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2020)

Military Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2020)

Taiwan M o N D

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2020)

China Daily News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2020)

AFT

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2020)

AFT: Marine Corps Cpl. Janus Zsofka participates in live-fire training in Niigata, Japan, Dec. 8, 2020, during Forest Light, an annual bilateral exercise with U.S. and Japanese forces. (Lance Cpl. Scott Aubuchon/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2020)

AFT




(Edward Eagerton/U.S. Army National Guard via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2020)

Image: Getty via AFP
Iran the big winner of US withdrawal from Afghanistan


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2020)

Air Lift 2020




National Post
screen-shot-2020-12-15-at-12-43-jpg


----------



## Token (Dec 15, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Military Daily News
> View attachment 604877



I don't know when that picture appeared in MDN, but the picture itself is not recent.

The ships, near to far, are (I think) a flight 3 US Navy Oliver Hazard Perry (OHP) frigate, a Japanese Asagiri class destroyer, a US Navy Arleigh Burke destroyer, and a US Navy Kitty Hawk class CV. The Asagiri class and the Burke class ships are still in use, but the last US OHP was decommissioned in late 2015, so this image has to be from before that date. But the oldest ship present is the CV, and the last Kitty Hawk class CV was decommissioned in 2009, so the picture has to be 2009 or before.

12 Perry's are still in mothballs, and there has been recent discussion of bringing a few (6'ish) out of mothball to support the needs of the Navy. What is a Navy without Frigates or Corvettes?

T!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2020)

Token said:


> I don't know when that picture appeared in MDN, but the picture itself is not recent.
> 
> The ships, near to far, are (I think) a flight 3 US Navy Oliver Hazard Perry (OHP) frigate, a Japanese Asagiri class destroyer, a US Navy Arleigh Burke destroyer, and a US Navy Kitty Hawk class CV. The Asagiri class and the Burke class ships are still in use, but the last US OHP was decommissioned in late 2015, so this image has to be from before that date. But the oldest ship present is the CV, and the last Kitty Hawk class CV was decommissioned in 2009, so the picture has to be 2009 or before.
> 
> ...



The guided-missile frigate USS Rodney M. Davis, left; the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force destroyer JS Setogiri; the guided-missile destroyer USS O'Kane; and the aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk steam in formation during a Rim of the Pacific 2008 exercise group photo off the coast of the Hawaiian Islands. (Navy photo by Kyle Gahlau)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2020)

michaelmaltby


Since the pictures are clearly sourced with who owns or took the picture I am going to have to ask you to please source them as such. We get people who were not properly sourced contacting the mods and admins from time to time asking us to source properly or remove the content. In today’s world of copy and paste, there is no reason or excuse not to. It really is as easy as copy and pasting. See example below. It only takes a few seconds. Besides people might be interested in reading the article associated with the picture, and not just seeing the picture. I really like your thread, so please keep it going.

Thanks






Navy photo by Kyle Gahlau.

Trump Administration Plans to Raid War Chest to Pay for Big Navy Shipbuilding Plan


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2020)

thanks


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2020)

".... I don't know when that picture appeared in MDN, but the picture itself is not recent."

Thank you. I monitor contemporary military sites and Asian press for this thread and the photos (while dated) are used to illustrate a contemporary mission .... the mission(s) is the objective .... my intention, IOW.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2020)

Best pics of the week: Dec. 13, 2020
(Staff Sgt Joshua Hoskins/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2020)

Tech. Sgt. Gregory Brook/Air Force
Air Force slashes reenlistment bonuses due to COVID overmanning

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2020)

Please do not forgot to copy and paste the link as well.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Tech. Sgt. Gregory Brook/Air Force
> Air Force slashes reenlistment bonuses due to COVID overmanning
> View attachment 605187





 michaelmaltby


Thanks! And people here might find the article interesting that is provided by the link. May lead to interesting discussions.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

Best pics of the week: Dec. 6, 2020
Staff Sgt. Sean Carnes/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

Artoo, take the wheel: U-2 spy plane flies for the first time with an AI co-pilot
Airman 1st Class Luis A. Ruiz-Vazquez/U.S. Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

2020 saw the Guard used the most since World War II. Is a retention crisis looming?
(Spc. Miguel Ruiz/Army National Guard)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

The Nimitz-class nuclear aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) displays holiday lights on the island in celebration of the holiday season, in San Diego. (MC2 Matthew A. Fink/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

No, the Chinese are not on the border of Maine — and the dangers of misinformation


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2020)

The fact that there so many ignorant people in this country that actually believed that is mind boggling to me. Qanon is a pitiful joke.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

Chinese, US militaries blame each other for PLA ‘no-show’ at virtual meeting




Photo: EPA-EFE


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

GUNTER: No, Canada shouldn't be training China's troops | Toronto Sun
Photo by Julie Oliver /Postmedia Network





"... mind boggling" ...?
Real, sadly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> GUNTER: No, Canada shouldn't be training China's troops | Toronto Sun
> Photo by Julie Oliver /Postmedia Network
> 
> View attachment 605332
> ...



No it is mind boggling because people are running around believing the Chinese are massing on the boarder.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

Chinese soldiers take part in a winter training session in Heihe, northeast China’s Heilongjiang province,


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

Why Military Christmas Care Packages End Up in Burn Pits
A Russian made Mil Mi-8 helicopter lands at Forward Operating Base Airborne, Afghanistan, after a two-day snow storm, Nov. 25, 2009. (Teddy Wade/U.S. Army)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2020)

AFT: The 25th Infantry Division shows off its ability to project combat power forward in support of maneuver operations with an air assault demonstration during the Indian Army vice chief of staff visit at Schofield Barracks, Hawaii. (Spc. Jessica Scott/Army)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2020)

بامداد ۲۷ مهر، پایانی بر یک محدودیت و شکستی برای واشنگتن


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2020)

US troop pullouts in Mideast raise fears of Iranian attacks
(MC3 Elliot Schaudt/Navy)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2020)

F-35s demonstrate airpower during sortie training


An F-35A Lightning II assigned to the 62nd Fighter Squadron takes flight during an evening mission, at Luke Air Force Base, Arizona. Unlike any other legacy aircraft, the F-35 cockpit has advanced controls that allow the pilot to change the size, location and content of data on each window of the display screen. Since 1941, Luke has been building the future of airpower by graduating more than 61,000 pilots. (U.S. Air Force photo by Airman 1st Class Brooke Moeder)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2020)

CAMP LEJEUNE, NC, UNITED STATES
Photo by Lance Cpl. Patrick King
2nd Marine Division

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2020)

US navy guided missile destroyer sails through Taiwan Strait | Taiwan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2020)

US bent on stopping The Polar Silk Road


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2020)

Santa speaks with a child while joining the Blue Angels, the Navy’s flight demonstration squadron, to support the Marine Corps Toys for Tots program by delivering toys and games to families impacted by the COVID-19 pandemic and multiple hurricanes in Lake Charles, La., Dec. 8, 2020. (MC2 Cody Hendrix/Navy)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2020)

Japan may equip Aegis ships with long-range standoff missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2020)

Asia Times


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

China M o D


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

China's tanks 'court death' from Taiwan's Kestrel rockets: General | Taiwan News


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

China’s first home-grown aircraft carrier the Shandong is leading a group of ships to the South China Sea for exercises. Photo: Handout
China aircraft carrier sails through Taiwan Strait a day after US warship


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

MilitaryTODAY.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

The military is scrambling to understand the aviation crash risk from a new 5G sale




Low-level flights like this firefighting efforts in a California Air National Guard C130-J Hercules could become a challenge if altimeters start to fail. (DoD photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

A U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptor and F-35A Lightning II fly in formation with the XQ-58A Valkyrie drone over Yuma Proving Ground in Arizona during a series of tests Dec. 9, 2020. This integrated test follows a series of gatewayONE ground tests that began during the inaugural Air Force on-ramp in December 2019. (Tech. Sgt. James Cason/U.S. Air Force)

Here’s why the Valkyrie drone couldn’t translate between F-35 and F-22 jets during a recent test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

In this Jan. 3, 2020, file photo, the U.S. Embassy is seen across the Tigris River in Baghdad, Iraq. (Khalid Mohammed/AP)
Iraqi officials: 8 rockets target US Embassy in Baghdad


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

Putin marks year-end with warmonger stance


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

North Korea’s Kim Jong Un rattles his sabers


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2020)

Military-Today.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2020)

https://nypost.com/2020/12/22/chinese-warship-shadows-us-destroyer-in-south-china-sea-reports/


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2020)

Strategic Patience ..... ? OTH .. don't reward behavior you don't want to encourage.




US strategic patience no excuse to ease on China
Interesting read *****

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2020)

China M o D




Chinese, Russian jets probing for Korean ADIZ weak spots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2020)

China-Russia bomber patrol a day after US sanctions upsets Seoul, Tokyo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2020)

The sun won't set on the Reaper program for at least another year — as long as a budget bill is passed into law. (Senior Airman Stevens/U.S. Air Force)

Congress resurrects MQ-9 Reaper program, adding 16 drones for the Air Force


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2020)

AFT: Gasses ignite as an M1 Abrams tank fires its main gun during a Dec. 10, 2020, live fire as part of the Ready to Fight operations after arriving to the Pabrade Training Area, Lithuania. (Sgt. Alexandra Shea/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

ASTi Cross-Domain Solution for RoIP Communications





U.S. Air Force SLATE demonstration, Phase I photo by William Graver

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

Navy, Marines bolster maritime presence off the coast of Somalia amid US troop relocation
U.S. Marine Corps F-35B Lightning IIs with Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron 164 (Reinforced), 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit prepare to land on the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8). The F-35Bs provide close air support to Operation OCTAVE QUARTZ. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Patrick Crosley)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

Taiwan military to form 5 new coastal defense brigades | Taiwan News | 2020/12/24

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

China slowly retreating from Pakistan’s Belt and Road


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

As negotiations stall, how much does Japan actually pay to host U.S. forces?


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2020)

Long story short, Japan pays 10 billion dollars to maintain the US military facilities in Japan plus 2 billions for GI and their families' welfare annually.
Additionally, 6 billions were promised for the US-Mexican border wall construction in July, 2019.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

New Army Cannon Hits Target 43 Miles Away in Test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

Elephant Walk: It’s showdown time in Alaska




Aircraft assigned to the 354th Fighter Wing and 168th Wing park in formation on Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska, for 'Elephant Walk.' Credit: USAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2020)

(Staff Sgt. Victoria Nelson/U.S. Air Force)
A new design is almost ready for the KC-46′s most troubled system

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2020)

Wisconsin Air National Guard resumes F-16 flights after crash




The Wisconsin Air National Guard's 115th Fighter Wing has resumed F-16 flights after grounding pilots in the wake of a fatal crash Dec. 8. (Wisconsin Air National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2020)

China-US tensions keep PLA sailors at sea for an extra four months in 2020


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2020)

PLA expels US warship trespassing South China Sea - Global Times
No, China Did Not 'Expel' a US Warship from its Territory, Navy Says

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2020)

China M o D


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2020)

Taiwan needs a strategy to counter China's grey-zone tactics | Taiwan News | 2020/12/26


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2020)

Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Port Royal and the guided-missile cruiser USS Philippine Sea, not shown, escorts the Ohio-class guided-missile submarine USS Georgia (SSGN 729) in the Strait of Hormuz, Dec. 21, 2020. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Indra Beaufort)
US bulks up Persian Gulf presence with Ohio class sub


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2020)

China's C919 jet begins cold-weather test flights in Inner Mongolia - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2020)

Eggnog and Holiday Comfort on the Menu for Troops' Christmas Dinner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

China to strengthen military coordination with Russia




China sent four nuclear-capable H-6K strategic bombers “to form a joint formation” with Russia’s Tu-95 bombers, pictured, to conduct a joint patrol over the Sea of Japan and the East China Sea. Photo: AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

Russia nets a special Su-57 fighter jet for Christmas




The Sukhoi Su-57 is a stealth, single-seat, twin-engine multirole fifth-generation jet fighter being developed since 2002 for air superiority and attack operations. Credit: Handout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

Soldiers assigned to a brigade under the PLA 81st Group Army drive their armored personnel carriers on the snow ground during a driving skills training exercise on December 9, 2020.Photo:China Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

Fighter jets attached to an aviation brigade of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command taxi on the runway before takeoff during a flight training exercise in early December, 2020. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Lu Shiqiang)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

Tech. Sgt. John Rodiguez provides security with a Ghost Robotics Vision 60 prototype at a simulated austere base during the Advanced Battle Management System exercise on Nellis Air Force Base, Nev., Sept. 1, 2020. (Tech. Sgt. Cory D. Payne/Air Force)

New in 2021: Advanced Battle Management System testing begins

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

AFT: Two U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcons fly in formation with two Royal Saudi Air Force F-15E Strike Eagles after receiving fuel from a KC-135R Stratotanker during a routine exercise over Southwest Asia, Dec. 15, 2020. (Staff Sgt. Taylor Harrison/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2020)

AFT: Soldiers conduct an emergency deployment readiness exercise mission at Pacific Missile Range Facility Barking Sands on the island of Kauai, Hawaii, on Dec. 10, 2020. (Staff Sgt. Alan Brutus/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2020)

The Military Designed Aircraft with Only Men in Mind. Now It Is Working to Change That




Cmdr. Leslie Mintz, executive officer of the “Blacklions” of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 213, climbs into an F/A-18F Super Hornet on board Naval Air Station Oceana. (U.S. Navy photo/Mark Thomas Mahmod)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2020)

A Special Tactics operator guides a 27th Special Operations Wing MC-130J onto a runway during an exercise at Melrose Air Force Range, N.M. (Staff Sgt. Ridge Shan/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2020)

Raise the Black Flag: Nellis launches new Air Force operational test event




F-22s and F-16s from 422nd Test and Evaluation Squadron refuel from a KC-135 over the Nevada Test and Training Range for Large Force Test Event 20.03. LFTE 20.03 was the beta version of "Black Flag," a premier joint operational test event hosted by the 53rd Wing that validates tactics in a combat relevant environment. (1st Lt Savanah Bray/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2020)

Russian military activity increased slightly in NATO airspace in 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Russian military activity increased slightly in NATO airspace in 2020
> View attachment 606731


Hey!!! Pssstttt ... how much for the Levi?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2020)

China M o D

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2020)

Tactical information system for individual soldiers in service for PLA Tibet Military Command - Global Times





Artillerymen assigned to a brigade under the PLA 76th Group Army fire an anti-tank missile during a live-fire test at the temperature of minus 17 degrees in mountainous area on December 17, 2020. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Zhongyuan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2020)

Border police officers from Altay Prefecture in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region conduct a horseback border patrol on Tuesday. Local police inspect uninhabited areas, mountain forests and mountain passes along China's border. Photo: VCG


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2020)

US Bomber Mission over Persian Gulf Aimed at Cautioning Iran




A U.S. Air Force B-52H “Stratofortress” from Minot Air Force Base, N.D., is refueled by a KC-135 “Stratotanker” in the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility Wednesday, Dec. 30, 2020. (Senior Airman Roslyn Ward/U.S. Air Force via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 606572
> 
> Tech. Sgt. John Rodiguez provides security with a Ghost Robotics Vision 60 prototype at a simulated austere base during the Advanced Battle Management System exercise on Nellis Air Force Base, Nev., Sept. 1, 2020. (Tech. Sgt. Cory D. Payne/Air Force)
> 
> New in 2021: Advanced Battle Management System testing begins



Reminds me of the killer mechanical dogs seen in The BBC's TV series War of the Worlds...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

AFT: U.S. Marines conduct a combat patrol during exercise Forest Light on mainland Japan, Dec. 16, 2020. (Capt. Nicholas Royer/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

New in 2021: Older planes bound for the Boneyard




A B-1 bomber is prepared for a training mission on the flightline during an operational readiness exercise at Ellsworth Air Force Base, S.D., (Airman 1st Class Zachary Hada/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

US 'two-warship' transit of Taiwan Straits last, desperate move by Trump admin: observer - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

OK of Reaper drones to Taiwan a game changer




An MQ-9 Reaper performs during an air show demonstration at Cannon Air Force Base, N.M. The air show highlights the unique capabilities and qualities of Cannon’s air commandos. (U.S. Air Force photo/Master Sgt. Dennis J. Henry Jr.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

In First, Navy Super Hornet Launches from 'Ski Jump' to Prove it Can Fly Off Foreign Carriers




Boeing Super Hornet demonstrates ski-jump launch capability at demonstrations held at Naval Air Station Patuxent River, Maryland, December 21, 2020. (Photo: Boeing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

US Media Indicted After New Proof of Chinese Propaganda Efforts to Stem Pandemic Publicity


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

New in 2021: Border deployments slowly winding down as more wall goes up




A soldier from the Texas National Guard scans the shores of the Rio Grande River in Starr County, Texas, as part of the federal call-up to the Texas-Mexico border. (Sgt. Mark Otte/Texas Military Department)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2021)

Business jets drawing keen interest in Japan amid pandemic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2021)

AFT: Lance Cpl. Jerren Strong covers his face with camo paint in preparation for a simulated boat raid at Kin Red, Okinawa, Japan, Dec. 16, 2020. (Lance Cpl. Brienna Tuck/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2021)

China-Europe freight train number via Xinjiang port hits new high - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2021)

China blasts Nato with British aircraft carrier ‘heading to South China Sea’

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2021)

Sailors and Marines aboard the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD-2) post security from the flight deck during exercise Steel Knight/Dawn Blitz (SK/DB) 21 off the coast of Southern California, Dec. 4, 2020. (Lance Cpl. Cameron Rowe/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2021)

Carrier test: This Super Hornet loves to jump

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2021)

https://www.globaltimes.cn/Portals/...-02/40292669-a535-4dc7-99d6-a1e44fc089b6.jpeg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2021)

AFT: Marines fire a MK-153 shoulder-launched multipurpose assault weapon in a live-fire squad attack range during exercise Fuji Viper 21.1 at Combined Arms Training Center, Camp Fuji, Japan, on Dec. 10, 2020. (Lance Cpl. Ujian Gosun/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2021)

China’s military takes charge of war powers with new defence law


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2021)

A J-15 carrier-borne fighter jet takes off from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier Liaoning during a maritime training exercise. The Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning and its carrier strike group carried out realistic training in an undisclosed sea area. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Tang)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2021)

Hammer, 375th Security Forces Squadron military working dog, sits next to the Ghost Robotics Vision 60. (U.S. Air Force/Airman 1st Class Shannon Moorehead)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2021)

"If that thing goes 'Bzzzt' one more time, I'm going to eat it ! "

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2021)

America’s ‘Devil Dogs’ just got a little scarier




A U.S. Marine fires an M27 Infantry Automatic Rifle during advanced marksmanship drills at exercise Fuji Viper 21.1 at Combined Arms Training Center, Camp Fuji, Japan. Credit: U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Ujian Gosun/Released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Air Force F-15E Strike Eagle departs after receiving fuel from a U.S. Air Force KC-135 Stratotanker during an air refueling mission over Southwest Asia, Dec. 22, 2020. (Staff Sgt. Trevor T. McBride/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2021)

J-10C, J-11B fighter jets shine in just-concluded China-Pakistan air exercises - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2021)

South Korean Tanker Was Boarded by Armed Iran Guard Forces


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2021)

New in 2021: Atlantic hurricane outlook and potential impact


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2021)

AFT




A service member participates in an exercise called Operation Wardog Kila for a joint live-fire exercise at Schofield Barracks, Hawaii, Dec. 30, 2020, with the 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division Artillery units and the U.S. Marine Corps. (Sgt. Sarah D. Sangster/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2021)

Air Force bases MQ-9 Reapers in Romania




An MQ-9 Reaper flies near the smoky San Gabriel Mountains of Southern California in August 2020. The Air Force has based Reapers and about 90 airmen at a base in Romania to conduct ISR and other missions (Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2021)

AFT: Service members participate in an exercise called Operation Wardog Kila for a joint live-fire exercise at Schofield Barracks, Hawaii, Dec. 30, 2020, with the 25th Combat Aviation Brigade, 25th Infantry Division Artillery units and the U.S. Marine Corps. (Sgt. Sarah D. Sangster/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2021)

Supporters of U.S. President Donald Trump protest in front of the U.S. Capitol Building in Washington, U.S., on Jan. 6, 2021. Photo by Stephanie Keith /REUTERS


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2021)

Photo of the Day: Taiwan F-16 eclipses moon | Taiwan News | 2021/01/07

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Marine Corps F-35B Lightning II takes off from the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) on Dec. 22, 2020, in the Indian Ocean. (MC2 Jacob D. Bergh/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2021)

Greener planes of the future... or just pretty plans?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2021)

Boeing Will Pay $2.5 Billion to Settle Charge over 737 Max Aircraft


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2021)

Chinese anti-submarine plane enters Taiwan's ADIZ | Taiwan News | 2021/01/09


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2021)

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202101/1212196.shtml




A commanding soldier assigned to a combined arms brigade under the PLA 76th Group Army gives instructions during a real-combat drill, which aims to beef up soldiers' courage and uprightness in battlefield. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Yongqiang)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2021)

Thorough inspections before real-combat flight training - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2021)

Exclusive: How the Space Force foiled an Iranian missile attack with a critical early warning


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2021)

AFT: security forces airmen patrol near a U.S. Air Force B-1B Lancer taxiway at Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, in support of a Bomber Task Force mission, Dec. 26, 2020. (Senior Airman Tristan Day/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2021)

Seized underwater drones expose China’s tech, submarine plans


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2021)

Twin-seat variation & domestic engine-equipped version of J-20 make official appearances - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Thorough inspections before real-combat flight training - People's Daily Online
> View attachment 608398


This is a great shot it must be said but I am intrigued by the what look like rocket pods she is armed with. I think the RAF stopped using those in the 1980's and to have such an old fashioned weapon on a high end aircraft as opposed to a GA aircraft I find interesting.
I could be very wrong on this but would appreciate peoples views on this


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2021)

... they look familial with the pods SOVIET ground attack helicopters mount ... they do not look like air-to-air weapoms, IMO


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... they look familial with the pods SOVIET ground attack helicopters mount ... they do not look like air-to-air weapoms, IMO


Apologies I wasn't clear. I am confident they are GA rockets but I wasn't expecting to see them on such an aircraft as I cannot remember when the RAF last used SNEB rockets. Late 1980's is my guess.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 11, 2021)

Glider said:


> This is a great shot it must be said but I am intrigued by the what look like rocket pods she is armed with.


Besides the pods...did you ever see such clunky looking mounting racks? Drag queens!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2021)

Ukrainian crews of Island boats will undergo 10-week training in the United States - Ministry of Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2021)

Ukrainian Marines to receive amphibious version of BTR-4 | Defense Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2021)

AFT: The aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68) steams in the Indian Ocean, Jan. 6, 2020. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Drace Wilson/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2021)

QUESTION GLIDER
"..the RAF last used SNEB rockets. Late 1980's is my guess. "

What munition replaced them ..? Did the RAF 'mission' change..?

The Soviets favor/ed mass rocket attacks across broad fronts on the ground ... and Katusha weapony was/is effective. The PLAAF takes it's play book very much from Russia .. 'Older Big Brother'
I could well imagine those jets sweeping ahead of tank abreast formations and blasting their rockets before popping up and away.
If you're cadres sitting in the stands it's one hell of a show ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2021)

PLA completes 3D mapping of China’s western border with centimeter-level accuracy - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Marine Corps F-35B Lightning II approaches a U.S. Air Force KC-135 Stratotanker for an in-air refueling mission supporting Operation Octave Quartz with armed over-watch in Africa, Jan. 1, 2020. (Master Sgt. Joey Swafford/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2021)

An F/A-18F Super Hornet jet flies over the USS Gerald R. Ford in the Atlantic Ocean in July 2017. | U.S. NAVY / VIA REUTERS
U.S. Navy’s priciest carrier ever struggles to get jets on and off deck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 608770
> 
> AFT: A U.S. Marine Corps F-35B Lightning II approaches a U.S. Air Force KC-135 Stratotanker for an in-air refueling mission supporting Operation Octave Quartz with armed over-watch in Africa, Jan. 1, 2020. (Master Sgt. Joey Swafford/Air Force


Ah, the "beloved" bolt on, boom mounted KC135 refuelling drogue! I've read many an epithet- laden account of the joys of plugging that beast (NOT!).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2021)

People patrol border with yaks in China's Xinjiang - People's Daily Online


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2021)

Hmm. Not YAK-3's .......... maybe a prototype ..............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2021)

Army Spcs. Timothy Martin, left, and Shane Flores, middle, and Cpl. Dario Martinez prepare for a detonation during training in Boise, Idaho. (Thomas Alvarez/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2021)

Members of the National Guard arrive at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 12, 2021, in Washington. (Tasos Katopodis/Getty Images)
https://www.armytimes.com/resizer/B...ishing.com/mco/KCTNS4NU6RAZBBOIKGUXKS7X6A.jpg


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2021)

57 Killed in Deadliest Israeli Strikes on Syria in Years


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

AFT: U.S. sailors inspect a propeller on an E-2C Hawkeye on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) in the Pacific Ocean on Jan. 5, 2021. (MC2 Zachary Wheeler/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

Hundreds of National Guard troops hold inside the Capitol Visitor's Center to reinforce security at the Capitol in Washington, Wednesday, Jan. 13, 2021. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)
Lawmakers Ask Army to Send Cots for National Guard in US Capitol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

Marine Corps Gen. Kenneth McKenzie, the commander of U.S. Central Command, center, will have to figure out how to fold Israel into his mix. (Staff Sgt. Alexandria Brun/Air Force)
In waning days, Trump shakes up CENTCOM to increase Arab-Israeli efforts against Iran


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

Iran tests missiles under apparent watch of US Navy nuclear sub


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

China, Indonesia on a collision course at sea


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

China calculation: More Rafale fighters bound for Ladakh


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2021)

AFT: A UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter, operated by soldiers with Alpha Company, 2-104th General Support Aviation Battalion, 28th Expeditionary Combat Aviation Brigade, flies over the 28th ECAB's area of operations in the Middle East. (Sgt. Andrew Johnson/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Michael Wick provides security during a Tactical Recovery of Aircraft and Personnel (TRAP) exercise at Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif. (Sgt. Jennessa Davey/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2021)

510th Fighter Squadron arrives at Lakenheath > Royal Air Force Lakenheath > Article Display

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2021)

'Most Successful War of the 20th Century:' What the US Did Right in Desert Storm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2021)

China M o D


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2021)

Border defense troops affiliated with a combined arms regiment under the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Xinjiang Military Command relax in an arcade game tent after finishing training missions. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television
https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202101/1213318.shtml


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2021)

Instructor pilots from the 47th Training Wing at Laughlin Air Force Base in Texas prepare to take off in T-38s. The Air Force has announced an expanded Palace Chase program and active-duty service commitment waivers to help it voluntarily reduce a coronavirus-driven overmanning problem. (Airman 1st Class Anne McCready/Air Force)
COVID left the Air Force overmanned. Now’s your chance to get out early or go Reserve.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2021)

This photo released Tuesday, Jan. 19, 2021, by the Iranian Army, shows a military drill. (Iranian Army via AP)
Amid tensions with US, Iran kicks off ground forces drill on coast of Gulf of Oman


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2021)

Trump Leaves White House, Says 'It's Been a Great Honor'


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2021)

It’s no secret, Germany’s Type 212 sub has cool, new tech

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2021)

AFT: An MV-22 Osprey stages during a night during a Tactical Recovery of Aircraft and Personnel (TRAP) exercise at Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif. (Sgt. Jennessa Davey/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dimlee (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2021)

AFT: Members of the National Guard salute as they stand near the U.S. Capitol while the national anthem is sung during the inauguration of President-elect Joe Biden and Vice President-elect Kamala Harris on Jan. 20, 2021, in Washington. (Stephanie Keith/Getty Images)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Army and Italian Army paratroopers conduct airborne operations after exiting a U.S. Air Force C-130 Hercules aircraft at Juliet Drop Zone, Pordenone, Italy, Dec. 10, 2020. (Paolo Bovo/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2021)

A message from Wuhan residents to countries that scrutinized the city's lockdown, one year on


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2021)

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202101/1213632.shtml


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2021)

Soldiers place additional concertina wire to the border fence on a hillside above Nelson Street in downtown Nogales, Ariz. (Jonathan Clark/Nogales International via AP)
The border emergency is canceled, but thousands of troops there aren’t scheduled to go home


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2021)

A KC-10 Extender refuels a U.S. Air Force B-52 Stratofortress mission over the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, Jan. 17, 2021. (Senior Airman Aaron Larue Guerrisky/Air Force)
US B-52 conducts ‘presence patrol’ after Iranian Guard holds missile drill

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2021)

AFT: The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) transits the Pacific Ocean, Jan. 12, 2021. (MC3 Jason Waite/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2021)

Maintenance men assigned to an army aviation brigade under the PLA 72nd Group Army perform thorough inspections on a WZ-10 attack helicopter prior to a flight training exercise on January 14, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Huanpeng)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2021)

AFT: An F-35B Lightning II lands on the flight deck o the forward-deployed amphibious assault ship USS America (LHA 6) on Jan. 9, 2020, in the Philippine Sea. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Matthew Cavenaile/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2021)

NATO welcomes US intention to extend New START with Russia - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2021)

AFT: An U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon receives fuel from a U.S. Air Force KC-10 Extender during an n-air refueling mission supporting Operation Octave Quartz with armed over-watch in Africa, Jan. 9, 2020. (Staff Sgt. Taylor Harrison/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2021)

US carrier group enters South China Sea amid Taiwan tensions | Taiwan News | 2021/01/24

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2021)

Taiwan records 13 incursions by Chinese air force in single day | Taiwan News | 2021/01/23


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2021)

https://nypost.com/2021/01/24/russian-police-detain-people-protesting-alexei-navalnys-detainment/


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2021)

AFT' A sailor directs an F/A-18E Super Hornet on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68) during flight operations on Jan. 17, 2021, in the Arabian Sea. (MC3Charles DeParlier/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2021)

A Himalayan Cause or Battle of Egos? A Breakdown of Military Clashes Between India and China


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2021)

U-2 spy plane, PLA aircraft simultaneously spotted in Taiwan ADIZ | Taiwan News | 2021/01/25

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2021)

Rethinking the air expeditionary wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2021)

AFT: A formation of MC-130J Command IIs flies off the coast of Okinawa, Japan, on Jan. 6, 2021. (Capt. Renee Douglas/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 610264
> 
> AFT: A formation of MC-130J Command IIs flies off the coast of Okinawa, Japan, on Jan. 6, 2021. (Capt. Renee Douglas/Air Force)


Cool shot!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2021)

Sikorsky-Boeing touts new assault chopper

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2021)

Futuristic 'Defiant X' in Running to Become Army's Future Long-Range Assault Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2021)

AFT: Marines static line jump from a KC-130J Hercules over Drop Zone Basilone during a parachute operation on Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif.. (Lance Cpl. Drake Nickels/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2021)

Agent Orange Exposure Doubles Risk of Developing Dementia, Study Find


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2021)

PLA exercises in S.China Sea ‘not related to US carrier activity’ - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2021)

Marine Corps Sgt. William Easter, right, and Lance Cpl. Nathaniel Hinkle remove an engine from an Osprey aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) on Jan. 19, 2021, in the Indian Ocean. (MC3 Aaron Sperle/Navy)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2021)

China’s new surveillance aircraft completes latest test flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2021)

Biden suspends F-35 sale to UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 609364
> 
> 'Most Successful War of the 20th Century:' What the US Did Right in Desert Storm


IMHO, what the U.S. did right was let the military run it, and fight it to win it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 610531
> 
> China’s new surveillance aircraft completes latest test flight


I bet I'm not the only one whose first thought was, 'Who gave the Chinese a Hawkeye'

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2021)

'Japan’s Marine Corps': The nation's first responders for remote island defense

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2021)

... plus they imposed their timetable/agenda .... however ... big mistake, IMO, _not_ to take the Regime down .... if they were smart about it it could have been done with Civilian _compliance_, at that time, IMO. But replace Saddam with whom ...? The country was held together by the Rule of the Baath Party ... and the country's brightest and most talented, ambitious men and women were in the Party ... take down the Party and what you are left with is religious factionalism and fanaticism ... a lot of history and a lot of OIL.
But the Allied combined air ground ops were truly masterful ..

General Fred Franks, the one-legged General, wrote a vivid account with Tom Clancy, that I read with great interest, back in the day.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_M._Franks_Jr.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2021)

The U.S.-led anti-Islamic State coaliton took part in an operation that killed the jihadi group's top remaining leader in Iraq, officials say. (CJTF-OIR photo)
Islamic State senior leader in Iraq killed in U.S.-led coalition airstrike

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2021)

Privacy, Please: Air Force Wants to Add Toilet Curtain on B-52 Bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2021)

New Biden era of confrontation in the South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2021)

The guided-missile frigate Zhoushan (Hull 529), together with the guided-missile destroyers Taizhou (Hull 138) and Hangzhou (Hull 136), steam to designated sea area in East China Sea during a maritime realistic training exercise in early January, 2021. They are attached to a destroyer flotilla with the navy under the PLA Eastern Theater Command.Photo:China Military
‘Taiwan independence’ means war not empty threat: Global Times editorial - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2021)

The PLA test-fired two missiles into the South China Sea in August, including a DF-21D “aircraft carrier killer”, seen here during a military parade in Beijing. Photo: AP
US admiral says China’s anti-ship ballistic missiles may not win a war


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2021)

Air Force B-52s conduct third Bomber Task Force mission in Middle East this year




A B-52 Stratofortress from the 2nd Bomb Wing out of Barksdale Air Force Base, La., flies with Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force F-15SAs during a bomber task force mission over U.S. Central Command Jan. 27. (Senior Airman Roslyn Ward/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2021)

AFT: Senior Airman Alexis Williams, 911th Security Forces Squadron patrolman, stands guard in front of a C-17 Globemaster III during a routine training exercise at the Pittsburgh International Airport Air Reserve Station, Pa., Jan. 19, 2021. (Joshua J. Seybert/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2021)

List of Taiwan targets for China's bombers revealed | Taiwan News | 2021/01/28


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2021)

Taiwan Air Force flexes muscles after latest Chinese incursion

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2021)

AFT: Soldiers with the North Carolina National Guard ride a Metro train that will get them to the station they will guard for the 59th Presidential Inauguration in Washington on Jan. 20, 2021. (Sgt. Abraham Morlu/Army National Guard)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2021)

US Marines will soon have a lethal ‘Metal Shark’


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Army paratroopers conduct sling load operations with a CH-47 Chinook helicopter on Jan. 20, 2021, during exercise Eagle Talon, Monte Romano, Italy. (Elena Baladelli/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2021)

Sub service taking toll on Chinese sailors: study

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2021)

AFT: Boatswain’s Mate 2nd Class Cindy Maldonado, right, provides training to Boatswain’s Mate 3rd Class Lacy Duke on Jan. 19, 2021, during well-deck operations aboard the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) in the Pacific Ocean. (MC2 Jenna Dobson/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Air Force crew chief enjoys the snow at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base, Ariz., Jan. 26, 2021. The last time it snowed at Davis-Monthan was approximately two years ago, so the snow was a surprise for maintainers working the flightline. (Staff Sgt. Sergio A. Gamboa/Air Force)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2021)

Happy Valentine’s Vlad: The ‘Bone’ is coming to Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2021)

AFT: Aviation Boatswain’s Mate (Handling) 2nd Class Skyler Campbell directs a Marine Corps MV-22 Osprey on Jan. 23, 2021, during takeoff from the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) in the Indian Ocean. (MC3 Aaron Sperle/Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2021)

The F-15EX fighter jet demonstrates a vertical “Viking” departure during its first flight on Feb. 2, 2021. (Boeing photo by Eric Shindelbower)
The Air Force's New F-15EX Jet Just Took Its First Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2021)

US destroyer steams through Taiwan Strait for 1st time under Biden | Taiwan News | 2021/02/04


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2021)

PLA monitors US warship transiting in Taiwan Straits, opposes US using old tricks to disturb regional stability: spokesperson - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2021)

China’s Type 99A main battle tank deployed in high-altitude border defense frontier: reports - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Jeremiah Riley-Caldwell fires an Mk13 Mod7 sniper rifle on Jan. 28, 2021, during a pre-sniper qualification course at Camp Hansen, Okinawa. (Lance Cpl. Juan Carpanzano/Marine Corps)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2021)

Nordic Allies Help Navy Improve Ship Ops in Icy Waterways as Arctic Competition Heats Up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2021)

Iraq rescue: SAS, Delta Force in skydiving mishap


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2021)

Japan holds the key to Biden’s China containment strategy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 5, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 611630
> 
> Japan holds the key to Biden’s China containment strategy


I really like this picture. How times have changed!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2021)

AFT: Sailors perform maintenance on an MH-60R Sea Hawk on Jan. 27, 2021, on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) in the Atlantic Ocean. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Orion Shotton/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2021)

US can hit China’s three big weaknesses to curb global ambition: report

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2021)

Biden ends military aid for Saudi war in Yemen. Ending the war is harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vandee (Feb 6, 2021)

Are those F15EX new airframes? Not just reworked old Cs? John


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2021)

*Homecoming ...,.,*




Navy Lt. VonHayes Switzer reunites with his wife Maddie at NAS Lemoore. (Kat Mellon/photo).
How COVID changed military homecomings — one spouse’s perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2021)

AFT: Marines with 1st Marine Division carry track wheels during the Amphibious Combat Endurance Test on Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif., Jan. 15, 2021. (Lance Cpl. Roxanna Ortiz/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Feb 7, 2021)

That looks tough

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2021)

Chinese vaccine a promising alternative for EU countries: experts - Global Times


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

Jan's latest shipment of kits being prepared for delivery ....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2021)

AFT: Army paratroopers assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 1st Battalion, 501st Parachute Infantry Regiment, 4th Infantry Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 25th Infantry Division, U.S. Army Alaska, hold onto a rope secured to the back of Small Unit Sustainment Vehicle during a skijoring exercise at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, Jan. 27, 2021. (Alejandro Peña/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2021)

AFT: The Coast Guard Cutter Polar Star (WAGB 10) transits south in the Bering Strait early Jan. 19, 2021. The 45-year-old heavy icebreaker is underway to project power and support national security objectives throughout Alaskan waters and into the Arctic, including along the Maritime Boundary Line between the United States and Russia. (Petty Officer 1st Class Cynthia Oldham/Coast Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2021)

AFT: Staff Sgt. Joe Payea, Vermont Air National Guard, prepares to launch an F-35A Lightning II during training at Tyndall Air Force Base, Fla., Jan. 21, 2021. (Master Sgt. Michael Davis/Air National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2021)

Japanese Submarine Collides with Commercial Ship While Surfacing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2021)

Watch These Assault Breacher Tanks Create a Gap in Enemy Lines for the Entire US Army to Follow


It will be interesting to watch how quickly the PLA demonstrate_ their _copy .....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Air Force B-52 Stratofortress receives fuel from a KC-10 Extender during a bomber task force mission over the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility Jan. 27, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Trevor T. McBride/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2021)

A 'Disturbing Pattern' of Deadly Army Black Hawk Crashes Has Lawmakers Asking Questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2021)

An Air Force C-130J Super Hercules flies over Yokota Air Base, Japan, during a training mission. (Yasuo Osakabe/Air Force)
Air Force extends first-term, unaccompanied tours at some overseas duty stations to 36 months

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2021)

A flag-raising ceremony is held at the Tiananmen Square in Beijing on Friday. Photo: VCG


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2021)

An F-15E Strike Eagle, deployed to the 332d Air Expeditionary Wing, prepares for takeoff at in undisclosed location in support of Operation Inherent Resolve. (Master Sgt. Jonathan Young/Air Force)
Iraqis, Syrians still rely on coalition airpower as troop levels wane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2021)

The Joint Light Tactical Vehicle (JLTV) modded with the Pack-Rack system is demonstrated on Camp Lejeune, North Carolina, Feb. 2, 2021.(Zachary Zephir/U.S. Marine Corps)
Light Vehicles with Long-Range Punch Give Marines a Better Tank Killer, General Says


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2021)

China plans for home-grown aviation excellence hit by Ukraine sanctions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Dimlee (Feb 14, 2021)

Little brothers(sisters?) in arms. And in helmets.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2021)

AFT: Marine Corps Sgt. Suzette Scott, a chief trainer with the Marine Corps Base Camp Butler Provost Marshal’s Office, Military Working Dog (MWD) section, grooms MWD Shiva, on Camp Hansen, Okinawa, Japan, Feb. 3, 2020. (Cpl. Karis Mattingly/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2021)

China refused to provide WHO team with raw data on early COVID cases, team member says | Taiwan News | 2021/02/13


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2021)

AFT: Sailors conduct pre-flight checks on an E-2C Hawkeye on Jan. 30, 30, 2021, aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) in the Pacific Ocean. (MC2 Zachary Wheeler/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2021)

Myanmar military ratchets up pressure: tanks deployed, soldiers fire at protesters | Taiwan News | 2021/02/15


----------



## bdefen (Feb 15, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 610804
> 
> AFT: Soldiers with the North Carolina National Guard ride a Metro train that will get them to the station they will guard for the 59th Presidential Inauguration in Washington on Jan. 20, 2021. (Sgt. Abraham Morlu/Army National Guard)


Troop train.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2021)

AFT: Explosive ordnance disposal technicians deployed with Mine Countermeasures Squadron 7 dive during Mine Warfare Exercise (MINEX) 1JA 2021 at Ise Bay, Japan, Feb. 1, 2021. (MC2 Nick Bauer/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2021)

Rheinmetall rising: German arms giant renews focus

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2021)

AFT: A soldier participates in a ghillie wash during Army Sniper School at Fort Benning, Ga., Feb. 5, 2021. The exercise is designed to test the strength and durability of the camouflage suits as well as weather them. (Patrick A. Albright/Army).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2021)

Japan and U.S. reach agreement on cost of hosting American troops

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2021)

Personnel Specialist Seaman Jenesis Fabian ties a yellow ribbon around a tree at Mayport Memorial Park in recognition of Suicide Awareness Month.(MC3 Alana Langdon/Navy)
Some combat experiences — like ambushes or killing a civilian — more closely linked to suicide, study finds


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2021)

NASA: Slung beneath its rocket powered descent stage Perseverance hangs only a few meters above the martian surface, captured here moments before its February 18 touchdown on the Red Planet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2021)

TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — A total of 11 Chinese air force planes breached Taiwan's air defense identification zone (ADIZ) Saturday (Feb. 20) and included another appearance of Xi'an JH-7 fighter-bombers.





Completely off topic ... I like the looks of Chinese PLA AC for what they are  .... homage ... homage to western and Soviet experience and excellence. Soviets arms have a long history, in China .... volunteer Red Air force pilots went to China after 1936 to combat the Japanese. This is the "Older Big Brother" narrative that the 2 nations share
So traditionally China license-built Soviet AC ... until things opened-up ... nationalism ... pride in China, and the western touches 'Euro fighter' canards .... and so on down to their F-22 knock off.
It seems the Chinese 'buying public' like their war weapons to 'look' like the ours.
The 'arched back' stance ... they both share.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2021)

AFT: An F/A-18E Super Hornet launches from the flight deck of USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) while conducting dual-carrier operations with the Nimitz Carrier Strike Group in the South China Sea on Feb. 9, 2021. (MC2 Zachary Wheeler/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2021)

_Peoples' Daily: A J-10 fighter jet attached to an aviation brigade under the PLA Southern Theater Command takes off during the flight training exercise on Feb. 18, 2021, the first workday after the Spring Festival holiday. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Wang Guoyun)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2021)

Peoples' Daily: _ cluster of attack and transport helicopters attached to an army aviation brigade under the PLA 76th Group Army conduct hover checks before leaving for a 24-hour flight task on February 2, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Yang Mingfu)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2021)

Software lessens the terror of carrier landings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2021)

An MQ-9 Reaper sits on the flight line at Creech Air Force Base, Nevada, in December 2019. (Senior Airman Haley Stevens/Air Force
Air Force’s MQ-9 Reapers are now conducting missions from Romania


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2021)

A U.S. Marine jumps during airborne operations Feb. 9, 2021, at Marine Corps Training Area Bellows, Hawaii. (Lance Cpl. Samantha Sanchez/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2021)

https://nypost.com/2021/02/25/democrats-ask-biden-to-give-up-power-to-launch-nuclear-bomb/


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2021)

AFT: A pair of B-52 Stratofortress aircraft from Minot Air Force Base, N.D., arrive at RAF Fairford in England. (Senior Airman Eugene Oliver/U.S. Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2021)

AFT: Air Force Capt. Gene Walker waves on a C-130J Super Hercules as it approaches the landing zone during Cope North 21, Feb. 11, 2021, on Angaur, Palau. (Staff Sgt. Ryan Brooks/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)

A B-1B Lancer assigned to the 9th Expeditionary Bomb Squadron takes off from Orland air force station, Norway, Feb. 26. (Airman 1st Class Colin Hollowell/Air Force)
B-1B Lancers conduct first Bomber Task Force mission from Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Feb 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 613908
> 
> AFT: A pair of B-52 Stratofortress aircraft from Minot Air Force Base, N.D., arrive at RAF Fairford in England. (Senior Airman Eugene Oliver/U.S. Air Force)


Used to be some B-52's based at Fairchild AFB near Spokane, WA in the 70s. Fun to see them lumbering over the city.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)

Boeing Offers Up Its T-7A Trainer Jet to Replace Navy's T-45 Goshawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)

With Fewer US Troops in Europe, MQ-9 Reaper Drones Are Filling the Gap


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)

South China Sea: how the US Navy aims to better home in on targets


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)

China is at the leading edge of drone technology. Above, an artist's impression of the Guizhou Soar Dragon high-altitude, long range UAV being developed for recon and attack modes. Credit: Flickr.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)

At the elevation of over 5,000 meters in Tibet, frontier defense soldiers assigned to a border defense regiment with the Shannan Military Sub-command under the PLA Tibet Military Command trudge along in the waist-deep snow during a snow patrol on January 23, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Zhaojie)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2021)

Pentagon says two F-15E Strike Eagles hit Iran-backed militia targets in Syria. (U.S. Air Force photo/Airman Daniel Snider)
US airstrike, first under Biden, kills Iran-backed militiaman — militia reserves ‘right to retaliate’

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2021)

*A Royal Australian Air Force E-7A Wedgetail takes off during search and rescue mission. (Paul Kane/Getty Images)*
Top US Air Force general isn’t ready to buy E-7 Wedgetail just yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2021)

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/4138712


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2021)

Chinese legislator urges enhanced drone usage in border regions - Global Times

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2021)

AFT: Paratroopers conduct an airborne operation at Malemute drop zone at Joint Base Elemendorf-Richardson, Alaska, Feb., 18, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Alex Skripnichuk/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2021)

Photo Rafael Advanced Defense Systems
Israel develops advanced long-range air-to-air, surface-to-air missile - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2021)

AFT: Aviation Electronics Technician 3rd Class Hongyuan Wang, left, and Aviation Electronics Technician 3rd Class Kameron Hair conduct maintenance Feb. 23, 2021, on an F/A-18E Super Hornet on the flight deck aboard the aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) in the Atlantic Ocean. (MC3 Jairus P. Bailey/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Navy Mark VI patrol boat navigates into the well deck of dock landing ship USS Ashland (LSD 48) at Naval Base Guam, Feb. 21, 2021. (Sgt. Danny Gonzalez/Marine Corps)


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2021)

First flight of the Loyal Wingman took place yesterday..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2021)

An F/A-18C Hornet, from the “Death Rattlers” of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 323, launches off the flight deck of the USS Nimitz (CVN 68). (U.S. Navy/Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Charles DeParlier)
After 36 Years, Marines' F/A-18 Hornets Have Completed Their Final Carrier Deployment

"... The next time the squadron heads out on a carrier, it'll be flying the F-35 Lighting II. Marine leaders say the stealth aircraft will give the sea services the edge as the Navy and Marine Corps face more sophisticated adversaries...."

... meanwhile, in Canada, the RCAF has just acquired .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2021)

AFT: Soldiers assigned to the 1st Squadron, 7th Cavalry Regiment watch a demonstration of the VROD Modular Adaptive Transmit (VMAX) assembly during Combined Resolve XV, Feb. 23, 2021 at the Hohenfels Training Area. (Spc. Esmeralda Cervantes/Army)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2021)

SpaceX Starship Lands Upright, Then Explodes in Latest Test


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2021)

Admiral touts plan to defeat China in the Indo-Pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Glider (Mar 5, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Admiral touts plan to defeat China in the Indo-Pacific
> View attachment 614819


You know, I'm pretty sure that a straight copy of the Chinese naval AWACS aircraft. Is it the chicken or the egg?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

photo source Asia Times ... Hong Kong .... but can't see the ski jump in photo .... traces of steam .... from catapult?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Air Force F-15 Strike Eagle flies over the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, Feb. 10, 2021.(Staff Sgt. Sean Carnes/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

US plans missile network along first island chain targeting China | Taiwan News | 2021/03/05


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

A Type 726 air-cushioned landing craft, a Type 96 main battle tank and marines from a Type 071 amphibious landing ship in landing exercises far away from mainland by a PLA Navy expeditionary group in 2021. Photo: Screenshot from the Weibo of the PLA Navy
PLA Navy holds joint landing exercises far away from mainland - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2021)

A U.S. Air Force HH-60G Pave Hawk helicopter takes off after "rescuing" a downed pilot in a training exercise during Operation Porcupine in Romania, March 4, 2021. (U.S. Air Force photo by Airman 1st Class Thomas S. Keisler IV)
Air Force completes Operation Porcupine exercise in Romania

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2021)

Infantrymen assigned to a combined arms brigade under the PLA 78th Group Army get well-prepared in positions during a tactical training exercise. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Feng Cheng)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2021)

Capt. Emil Kapaun (left) helps another soldier carry an exhausted troop off the battlefield early in the Korean War.
New York Post

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Michael Drake provides security during exercise Hagatna Fury 21 on Ukibaru, Japan, Feb 17, 2021. (Cpl. Kallahan Morris/Marine Corps)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2021)

Myanmar protesters string up women's clothes for protection | Taiwan News | 2021/03/07


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2021)

U.S. Army mobile equipment sits in a field in Yeoncheon, South Korea, near the border with North Korea. (Ahn Young-joon/AP)
Agreement reached on new cost-sharing deal for US troop presence in South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2021)

Pilots from the 69th Bomb Squadron board B-52H Stratofortress bomber "Wham Bam II" in preparation for a flight over the Mideast on March 6, 2021, at Minot Air Force Base, N.D. A pair of B-52 bombers flew over the Mideast on Sunday, Senior Airman Josh W. Strickland/Air Force via AP)
US B-52s again fly over Mideast in warning to Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2021)

AFT: Paratroopers conducted an airborne operation into Malemute Drop Zone, Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, March 2, 2021. (Maj. Jason Welch/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2021)

_n H-6 fighter bomber attached to an aviation division of the air force under the PLA Eastern Theater Command taxies on the runway before takeoff during a flight training mission. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/photo by Wang Jun)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2021)

Australia’s Barracuda attack subs coming into view

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

Sailors disembark the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68) at Naval Magazine Indian Island, Wash., on March 4, 2021. Nimitz, part of Nimitz Carrier Strike Group, returned to the Pacific Northwest after more than 11 months following a deployment to U.S. 5th and U.S. 7th Fleets. (MC2 Eleanor Vara/Navy)
AFT:


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

_A KJ-500 airborne early warning (AEW) aircraft attached to a naval aviation division under the PLA Eastern Theater Command taxis onto the flightline in preparation for a flight training exercise on subjects including reconnaissance and early warning, anti-submarine tactics, etc. on February 20, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Hengjiang)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Air Force KC-135 Stratotanker aircraft in-flight refueling specialist receives instruction as he refuels an E-8C Joint Surveillance Target Attack Radar System aircraft during a mission supporting Combined Joint Task Force - Operation Inherent Resolve over the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, Feb. 22, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Trevor T. McBride/Air Force)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

Ukraine firm could power up China’s fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

Chinese military denounces US destroyer's provocation in Taiwan Strait - People's Daily Online
American warship transits Taiwan Strait after U.S. admiral's warning of invasion by China


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

Japan mourns lost souls 10 years after earthquake, tsunami and nuclear crisis

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2021)

AFT: An F-35 Lightning II from the Defense Contract Maintenance Agency conducts its first flight and first tanking with a KC-135R Stratotanker from the 465th Air Refueling Squadron, Tinker Air Force Base, Okla., Feb. 24, 2021. Once fully tested, this F-35 will join the fleet at Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Mary Begy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2021)

airforce.ru zinchuk-ladoga2019-62-jpg.615922

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2021)

The Air Force has its first F-15EX

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2021)

China to replace J-7 fighter jets with advanced models - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2021)

https://www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.asp?aircraft_id=1052

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 615947
> 
> airforce.ru


that is one big ass Helo !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2021)

AFT: Japan Ground Self-Defense Force soldiers descend from a U.S. Air Force C-130J Super Hercules over Combined Arms Training Center Camp Fuji, Japan, March 9, 2021, during Airborne 21 exercise. Airborne 21 was the largest U.S.- Japan airborne operation in history; involving approximately 600 JGSDF paratroopers, 12 C-130 aircraft and 130 containment delivery system bundles. (Yasuo Osakabe/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2021)

Test pilots from Air Test and Evaluation Squadron (VX) 23, Marine Corps Maj. Brad “HJOP” Leeman and Royal Navy Lt. Cmdr. Barry “Baz” Pilkington, fly two F-35B variants from Naval Air Station Patuxent River, Maryland on March 1, 2021, to the Italian aircraft carrier ITS Cavour (CVH 550) off the U.S. coast. The vertical landings conducted by the two pilots marked the first landing of an F-35 aboard ITS Cavour. Italian Navy personnel and the F-35 Pax River Integrated Test Force test team are underway in the Atlantic to conduct F-35B sea trials aboard ITS Cavour over a multi-week testing period. The sea trials are a key milestone toward Italy’s carrier qualifications with its own F‐35Bs. (Kyra Helwick/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2021)

AFT: Air Force Maj. Joshua "Cabo" Gunderson, F-22 Raptor Demonstration Team pilot and commander, and Air Force Capt. Kristin "BEO" Wolfe, F-35A Lightning ll Demonstration Team pilot and commander, break away from a formation flight at the 2021 Heritage Flight Training Course, March 4, 2021, held at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base. (Staff Sgt. Codie Trimble/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2021)

China’s arms sales drop as other nations side with US, experts say

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2021)

AFT: Sailors prepare to launch an F/A-18E Super Hornet on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69), in the Mediterranean Sea, March 9, 2021. (MC3 Cameron Pinske/Navy)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2021)

All Military Working Dogs Deserve to Come Home After Service. Too Many Are Being Left Behind


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)

AFT: A 138th Fighter Wing Viper out of Tulsa Air National Guard Base, Okla., provides NORAD and First Air Force with temporary flight restriction zone enforcement. (Master Sgt. C.T. Michael/Air Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 18, 2021)

The picture taken in Norway is making me happy while I'm sitting near the Black Sea. Am I becoming a warmonger?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

A Ukrainian Su-27 Flanker and MiG-29 Fulcrum escort two B-1B Lancers during a training mission for Bomber Task Force Europe on May 29, 2020, in the Black Sea region. Ukraine's Air Force consists mainly of older Russian-made equipment. (Courtesy of the Ukrainian Air Force)
Ukraine should look to US for air defenses, improved air force, says former defense adviser

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2021)

AFT: Two defenders assigned to the 7th Security Forces Squadron guard a B-1B Lancer on the flight line at Ørland Air Force Station, Norway, March 7, 2021. (Airman 1st Class Colin Hollowell/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2021)

Really effective camouflage they're wearing ....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 19, 2021)

Dimlee said:


> The picture taken in Norway is making me happy while I'm sitting near the Black Sea. Am I becoming a warmonger?
> View attachment 616488


Give in to the Dark Side.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Really effective camouflage they're wearing ....................



Agree. I could swear they look like a B1.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

AFT: A member of the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) prepares a sniping position with Guatemalan Special Forces prior to a training exercise in Guatemala. (Spc. Aaron Schaeper/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2021)

AFT: Marines advance during a force-on-force exercise at Combined Arms Training Center Camp Fuji, Japan, March 4, 2021. (Cpl. Cody Rowe/Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 21, 2021)

USS Thomas Hudner (DDG-116) transited northbound through the Bosporus and entered the Black Sea on 2021-03-20.
(Courtesy of Cavit Ege Tulça in YT).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

AFT: An LC-130 Skibird from the 109th Airlift Wing sits on the ramp at Kangerlussuaq Airport, Greenland, with the Northern Lights dazzling in the sky above. (Lt. Col. Kevin Jones/National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

1 pilot killed after 2 Taiwan F-5E fighter jets collide in mid-air | Taiwan News | 2021/03/22


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

SAS shakeup: UK targets ‘hostile state actors’

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

Komatsu armored vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2021)

I want one - as a camper van !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2021)

AFT: Master Sgt. Tristan McIntire, 40th Flight Test Squadron, marshals the F-15EX, the Air Force’s newest fighter aircraft, to a stop at Eglin Air Force Base, Fla., March 11, 2021. (Samuel King Jr./Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2021)

Military Daily News: USS Ronald Reagan, USS Nimitz abream

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2021)

U.S. Marine Gunnery Sgt. Christopher Sorrell poses in front of an Amphibious Combat Vehicle (ACV) before the start of Marine Air Ground Task Force Warfighting Exercise (MWX) 2-21 at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center, Twentynine Palms, Calif., Feb. 14, 2021. (U.S. Marine Corps/Sgt. Courtney G. White)
West Coast Marines Are First to Try Out New Amphibious Combat Vehicle to Replace Legacy AAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

3 members of Russian bomber air crew killed by ejection system glitch


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's What It Costs to Keep US Troops in Japan and South Korea


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

Stranded Taiwan container ship blocks Suez Canal | Taiwan News | 2021/03/24

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 617125
> 
> Stranded Taiwan container ship blocks Suez Canal | Taiwan News | 2021/03/24


Strange place for a billboard.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

haha ... work in progress


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 616958



I've lost track of modern aircraft - what's this aircraft?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2021)

Found it.
I'm amazed as well. Seems to be a new Chinese aircraft in the sky every month!

Chinese people amazed by the country's rapid development in fighter jets - Global Times

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

AFT: Marines with Marine Rotational Force Europe 21.1 (MRF-E), Marine Forces Europe and Africa, prepare to conduct a live-fire range using Assault Amphibious Vehicles (AAV) in Blatindan, Norway, March 16, 2021. (Cpl. Jesse Carter-Powell/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

Taiwan, US join forces to counteract China’s Coast Guard Law | Taiwan News | 2021/03/25


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

... stop the SWARMING .. China ..
Philippine leader conveys concern to China envoy over 'swarming' vessels | Taiwan News | 2021/03/25


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

Buk Missle


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2021)

AFT: Three B-2 Spirit stealth bombers depart Lajes Field, Azores, March 16, 2021. The B-2s refueled at Lajes prior to supporting bomber task force missions in the Arctic region. (Tech. Sgt. Heather Salazar/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2021)

Chiang Kai-shek's secret escape tunnel in Taipei opens to public | Taiwan News | 2021/03/26

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Chiang Kai-shek's secret escape tunnel in Taipei opens to public | Taiwan News | 2021/03/26
> View attachment 617361


Cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2021)

Taiwan Claims to Have Scrambled Fighter Jets to Scare Away Chinese Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 26, 2021)

Why do so many reporters say “fighter jets?” Wouldn’t jet fighter be correct? And why is it necessary to even add the word jet?

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

Marines and Army Special Forces soldiers prepare to extract on a CH-53E Super Stallion during Castaway 21.1 from Ie Shima, Okinawa, Japan, March 17, 2021. (Lance Cpl. Scott Aubuchon/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

Marines assigned to the 1st Force Reconnaissance Company, III Marine Expeditionary Force, assemble a combat rubber raiding craft during a regularly scheduled exercise aboard the Ohio-class guided-missile submarine USS Ohio (SSGN 726). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Juan Antoine King)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

Three Russian nuclear submarines break through the Arctic ice during military drills at an unspecified location in a photo released on March 26, 2021. Photo by Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP
Three Russian nuclear submarines simultaneously break through Arctic ice in 'first time' manoeuvre | National Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

An F-35B Lightning II with Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 121, based out of Marine Corps Air Station Yuma, Ariz., performs a vertical landing as part of required flying field carrier landing practices (FCLP) at the station’s auxiliary landing field. (Travis Gershaneck/U.S. Marine Corps)
Marine Corps F-35B in Arizona Damaged by Round Discharged from Jet Cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Army paratroopers participate in M240 machine gun long-range marksmanship March 18, 2021, as part of Eagle Pangea at the Italian Army Capo Teulada Major Training Area, Sardinia, Italy. (Elena Baladelli/Army)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2021)

Philippines sends fighter aircraft over Chinese vessels in South China Sea | Taiwan News | 2021/03/28


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)

AFT: Soldiers with 2nd Battalion, 3rd Field Artillery Regiment, 1st Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Armored Division, shoot a M109 Paladin as part of a battalion-level artillery qualification exercise, March 8, 2021, at the Dona Ana Range Complex, N.M. (Pfc. Luis Santiago/Army)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)

US and India hold 2-day naval drill to counter China | Taiwan News | 2021/03/29

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)

Taiwan Evergreen ship successfully refloated | Taiwan News | 2021/03/29


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)

PLA plateau forces commission amphibious rescue vehicle, ‘useful in Galwan-like terrain’ - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)

Maintenance men assigned to an aviation regiment of the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command perform last-minute inspections on an anti-submarine patrol aircraft before an anti-submarine training exercise on March 15, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Qin Qiangjiang)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)

Five years after security laws' passage, Japan and U.S. defense ties continue to deepen

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 617729
> 
> Five years after security laws' passage, Japan and U.S. defense ties continue to deepen


About time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 29, 2021)

The government's excuse to spend more money, as always.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 29, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> The government's excuse to spend more money, as always.


I don’t think any government needs an excuse.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 29, 2021)

As $illy and as expen$ive it might be, I would love to see Kaga and Enterprise steaming together.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)

AFT: An 8th Fighter Wing F-16 Fighting Falcon takes off during a routine training event at Kunsan Air Base, Republic of Korea, March 24, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Kristin S. High/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2021)

Japan's defense budget hits new high in FY 2021 amid China threats.
This is nothing new but the road Japan used to walk with Britons a century ago.
Nothing new but looks new to younger people 





Source: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/bmlVGdH1MG4/maxresdefault.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 30, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Japan's defense budget hits new high in FY 2021 amid China threats.
> This is nothing new but the road Japan used to walk with Britons a century ago.
> Nothing new but looks new to younger people
> 
> ...


Thanks for that picture, it’s great! One of those “full circle” kind of things.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2021)

\
AFT: U.S. Marines load a CH-53E Super Stallion during Castaway 21.1 at Ie Shima, Okinawa, Japan, March 16, 2021. T(Lance Cpl. Scott Aubuchon/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2021)

PLA aircraft again surround Taiwan in drills with US intervention on mind - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2021)

Three F-35 squadrons headed for Tyndall as base’s fighter mission pivots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)

AFT: Soldiers endure a 6-mile ruck march back to garrison during the Utah National Guard Best Warrior Competition at Camp Williams, Utah, March 23, 2021. (Spc. Bryton Bluth/Army National Guard


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)

A group of engineering vehicles attached to an engineer element under the PLA 72nd Group Army march forward in hilly area during the breaching training on March 22, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Bin)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)

Russia says Pyongyang facing severe shortages


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)

US expresses 'unwavering support' for Ukraine amid Russian military movements

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2021)

AFT: Airman 1st Class Tyrone Taylor and Airman Destiny Millerd, 335th Training Squadron freestyle drill team members, perform during the 81st Training Group drill down at Keesler Air Force Base, Miss., March 19, 2021. (Kemberly Groue/Air Force)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)

AFT: Aviation Structural Mechanic Airman Monica Smith directs a test of an alert helicopter on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69), in the Mediterranean Sea, March 19, 2021. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Trent P. Hawkins/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)

Moscow Warns West Against Sending Troops to Back Ukraine


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2021)

Taiwan's Air Force constructing hangars, storage facilities for new F-16V fighters | Taiwan News | 2021/04/03

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2021)

Airmen use a U.S. Air Force KC-10 Extender to refuel an F-15C Eagle as part of exercise Northern Edge, at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska. (Master Sgt. Nathan Lipscomb/Air Force)
‘Northern Edge’ brings firepower to Alaska, with an eye on Arctic jockeying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2021)

Wreck of USS Johnston discovered 77 years after its sinking at the Battle of Leyte Gulf

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2021)

View attachment 618493


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)

AFT: Marines assigned to the All-Domain Reconnaissance Detachment, 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU), board expeditionary sea base USS Lewis B. Puller (ESB 3) from an 11-meter rigid-hull inflatable boat during visit, board, search and seizure training in the Arabian Gulf, March 19, 2021. (Sgt. Sarah Stegall/Marine Corps)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)

Philippine defense chief orders China to 'get out of' contested reef | Taiwan News | 2021/04/04


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)

Russia is amassing unprecedented military might in the Arctic


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 5, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Japan's defense budget hits new high in FY 2021 amid China threats.
> This is nothing new but the road Japan used to walk with Britons a century ago.
> Nothing new but looks new to younger people
> 
> ...







HMS Warspite and U-32 joint exercise.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2021)

AFT: A T-45C Goshawk takes off of the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Gerald R. Ford (CVN 78), March 15, 2021. (Chief Mass Communication Specialist RJ Stratchko/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Dimlee (Apr 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>




God save the rescue teams all over the world. The last hope of many seamen.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2021)

China says carrier group exercising near Taiwan and drills will become regular


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)

AFT: A 325th Aircraft Maintenance Squadron load crew lifts a guided bomb unit, or GBU-32, during the unit’s weapons load competition March 23, 2021, at Eglin Air Force Base, Fla. (Samuel King Jr./Air Force)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)

Helicopters attached to an aviation brigade under the PLA Xinjiang Military Command take off in the morning light during recent tactical training aiming to improve pilots' flight skills and combat capability. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Xiang Liming and Wu Shike)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)

Canine courage ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

Lt. Col. Richard "Tac" Turner, Commander, 40th Flight Test Squadron, and Lt. Col. Jacob "Duke" Lindaman, Commander, 85th Test & Evaluation Squadron, deliver the first F-15EX to its new home station, Eglin AFB, Florida, 11 March, 2021. The 40th FLTS will take possession of EX1 and the 85th TES will own EX2 upon its arrival, coming soon. Squadron aircrews and testers will work together to complete the combined developmental and operational testing simultaneously. (Tech. Sgt. John Raven/U.S. Air Force)
AFT: The F-15EX has a new name

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

Ukraine Urges NATO to Speed Membership in 'Signal' to Moscow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2021)

AFT: An MH-60S Seahawk helicopter lands in the snow during high-altitude landing training, hosted by Naval Aviation Warfighting Development Center (NAWDC) at Naval Air Station Fallon, Nev., on April 1, 2021. (Chief Mass Communication Specialist Shannon Renfroe/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome to Diego Garcia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2021)

A Boeing P-8 Poseidon flies over the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Donald Cook (DDG 75) during an exercise in the Black Sea, Feb. 9, 2021. (U.S. Navy/Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Will Hardy)
Navy Warships Could Head into the Black Sea as Russia-Ukraine Tensions Escalate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2021)

Russia, after sending troops to Ukraine border, calls escalation 'unprecedented' | DW | 09.04.2021


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2021)

Redesigned Brakes and Wheels Are on the Way for B-52 Bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2021)

AFT: Seaman Cedric Volle stands aft lookout watch aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) in the Mediterranean Sea, April 1, 2021. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Jacob Hilgendorf/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2021)

China's J-20 stealth fighter jet flies without Luneburg lens, shows combat readiness - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2021)

Pilots assigned to an aviation division of the air force under the PLA Central Theater Command get ready to take off for a cross-area maneuver training exercise in late March, which involves items including cross-area maneuver, long-endurance flight after midnight, take-off and landing in unfamiliar airport and aerial strike over the sea. The training, lasting more than ten hours within one day and covering a total range of thousands of kilometers, has tested the abilities of the pilots and maintenance men. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Yu Hongchun)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619247
> 
> China's J-20 stealth fighter jet flies without Luneburg lens, shows combat readiness - Global Times



Looks like CGI as texture is as rough as mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2021)

... could be, but it is identifired as a TV frame capture


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2021)

AFT: Twenty-five F-35A Lightning IIs assigned to the 354th Fighter Wing assemble on the flightline prior to taking off during Arctic Gold (AG) 21-2 at Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska, April 7, 2021. (Airman 1st Class Jose Miguel T. Tamondong/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2021)

Artillerymen assigned to a combined arms brigade under the PLA 72nd Group Army load ammunitions onto a tank during a live-fire training exercise from March 26 to 29, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Wenju)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2021)

Storm Shadow is an Anglo-French low-observable air-launched cruise missile, developed since 1994 by Matra and British Aerospace, and now manufactured by MBDA. Storm Shadow is the British name — in French service it is called SCALP EG. Credit: Handout.
British Typhoons blast terrorist bunker hideouts


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2021)

A US Air Force war game shows what the service needs to hold off — or win against — China in 2030


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2021)

AFT: Four F-22 Raptors fly alongside a U.S. Air Force KC-135 Stratotanker during fifth-generation fighter training near Mount Fuji, Japan, April 1, 2021. (Senior Airman Rebeckah Medeiros/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Apr 13, 2021)

Iskander (SS-26 Stone) SRBM units arriving in Voronezh (180 km to the border with Ukraine). Moscow says: to take part in the military parade.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2021)

‘War is already here’: On the Russian border, Ukrainian troops wait for Putin’s big push

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619436
> 
> AFT: Four F-22 Raptors fly alongside a U.S. Air Force KC-135 Stratotanker during fifth-generation fighter training near Mount Fuji, Japan, April 1, 2021. (Senior Airman Rebeckah Medeiros/Air Force)



I will not say 'cool' for such a rude pic anymore as flattering Japanese authorities seem not to be going to advise for the guest's manner.
Mt. Fuji is a sacred mountain for the Japanese people like Ayers Rock for Aborigines in Australia. Snapshots of such foreign military planes with it always make people unhappy. No chance for true friendship.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Marine Corps CH-53E Super Stallion executes an air-to-air refuel during a heavy lift exercise in support of Weapons and Tactics Instructor (WTI) course 2-21, near Yuma, Ariz., March 31, 2021. (Lance Cpl. Camille Polete/Marine Corps)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2021)

A US Air Force F-22 Raptor from Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson and an F-16 Fighting Falcon from Eielson Air Force Base fly in formation over the Joint Pacific Alaska Range

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)

AFT: U.S. sailors prepare for flight operations on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) April 6, 2021. (MC3 Alexander B. Williams/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)

Russian military vehicles descend on Ukraine border


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)

Photo: Ryan Spellman 
C-17 fire at Joint Base Charleston under investigation, Air Force says


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)

Taliban fighters on the march in Afghanistan. Photo: AFP/Wali Sabawoon/NurPhoto


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)

US Navy destroyer USS Roosevelt sets sail in the Bosphorus, returning from the Black Sea.REUTERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)

AFT: Marine Corps Pfc. Aristeo Morales digs an entrenchment for an M777 towed 155 mm howitzer during a live-fire defense simulation at the Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center in Twentynine Palms, Calif., March 30, 2021. (Cpl. Jamin M. Powell/Marine Corps)


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 16, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619657
> 
> US Navy destroyer USS Roosevelt sets sail in the Bosphorus, returning from the Black Sea.REUTERS


I didn’t know that the USN has 2 U.S.S. Roosevelts.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2021)

AFT: An HH-60W Pave Hawk with the 413th Flight Test Squadron hangs in the anechoic chamber at the Joint Preflight Integration of Munitions and Electronic Systems hangar in January 2020 at Eglin Air Force Base, Fla. The J-PRIMES anechoic chamber is a room designed to stop internal reflections of electromagnetic waves, as well as insulate from external sources of electromagnetic noise. (Samuel King Jr./Air Force).airforcetimes.com/news/your-air-force/2021/04/15/new-combat-rescue-helicopter-for-air-force-finishes-key-tests
New combat rescue helicopter for Air Force finishes key tests

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2021)

The duke is pictured driving a Land Rover, with the Queen in the grounds of Windsor Great Park in 1955. Pic: AP

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2021)

Amphibious armored vehicles attached to a brigade of the PLA 73rd Group Army make their way to the beach-head during a maritime driving drill on March 29, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Wang Lei)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2021)

Sikorsky's S-97 Raider Recon Helicopter Performs First Flight Demos for Army Leaders
Sikorsky’s S-97 Raider impresses in first flight demos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2021)

Generation kill: In praise of America’s F-35 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow, someone saying good things about the F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2021)

The upcoming Project Convergence 21 will also introduce the active participation of airborne F-35 jets sharing real-time targeting information with ground troops. Credit: Courtesy US Marines.
PC21: America goes to ‘virtual war’ with China

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619934
> 
> Sikorsky's S-97 Raider Recon Helicopter Performs First Flight Demos for Army Leaders
> Sikorsky’s S-97 Raider impresses in first flight demos


Cool helicopter! Can't wait to find out everything wrong with it on YouTube videos.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

AFT: Sailors conduct a replenishment-at-sea with the fast-combat support ship USNS Arctic (T-AOE 8) aboard the aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) in the Arabian Sea, April 13, 2021. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Trent P. Hawkins/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

Australia mulls military options in event China invades Taiwan | Taiwan News | 2021/04/19

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

NASA’s Mars helicopter achieves first powered flight by an aircraft on another planet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Apr 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620221
> 
> NASA’s Mars helicopter achieves first powered flight by an aircraft on another planet



Ray Bradbury gave Igor Sikorsky a big pat on the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Apr 19, 2021)

Canadian and Ukrainian servicemen do training exercises at Yavorivsky training ground. (Near Lviv, Ukraine).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Apr 19, 2021)

Lviv, Ukraine.
Delivery of... Easter eggs, I guess. And maple syrup.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

... can you comment on the mood there, D ..?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)

Donbas region





kjmupd9qxr0i4wusvceurue2wwkeic4jwp36ks3yqymtwioufq9nrupxodlrqulu-.jpg


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)

".... Ray Bradbury gave Igor Sikorsky a big pat on the back."

Rotors - counter-rotors - turning 3x faster than required in Earth's atmosphere.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)

AFT: Army Reserve Spc. Arianna Hammel applies camouflage paint to prepare for a range qualification during day one of the 2021 U.S. Army Civil Affairs and Psychological Operations Command (Airborne) Best Warrior Competition at Fort Jackson, S.C., April 8, 2021. (Sgt. Hubert D. Delany III/Army Reserve)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)

This handout photo released on April 14, 2021, by Russian Defense Ministry Press Service shows Russian navy ships during drills in the Black Sea. (Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP)
AFT: Russia defends restricting foreign navy ships off Crimea amid troop buildup near Ukraine


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)

Birds of a feather ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Birds of a feather ......
> View attachment 620383
> View attachment 620384


Antiques Road Show!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Apr 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... can you comment on the mood there, D ..?



People are so different... But "resolute" is probably the right word for many in active service and in reserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks, D, for the insight ..
mm

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2021)

AFT: A KC-135 Stratotanker to refuel an F-22 Raptor from Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, April, 13, 2021. (Master Sgt. Natalie Stanley/Air National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)

Russian paratroopers load into a plane for airborne drills during maneuvers in Taganrog, Russia, on April 22, 2021. (AP Photo)
Russia orders troop pullback but keeps weapons near Ukraine


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 23, 2021)

A shot I took earlier this morning. To the right you see the 2nd stage of the booster carrying 4 astronauts to the ISS. To the left is the first stage of the booster, beginning its descent to land on a drone ship in the Atlantic.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2021)

AFT: Two F-15C Strike Eagles fly in formation with a KC-135 Stratotanker during operation Noble Defender over San Francisco, April 6, 2021. Noble Defender simulated air defense of ports in California and North Carolina. (Senior Airman Lawrence Sena/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice picture! But an F-15C is not a Strike Eagle. The F-15E is the Strike Eagle, which, unlike the F-15C, has a large air-to-ground capability.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 24, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Nice picture! But an F-15C is not a Strike Eagle. The F-15E is the Strike Eagle, which, unlike the F-15C, has a large air-to-ground capability.


And a backseat!
But doesn't Strike Eagle sound so much more badass than just plain Eagle?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2021)

Syria ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)

China's latest warships pose regional and US threat: Taiwan analyst | Taiwan News | 2021/04/25


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)

Indonesia finds missing submarine, all 53 crew members dead (2) - People's Daily Online


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)

Minesweeping vehicle carries out driving skill training - People's Daily Online
I've been waiting for the PLA to show off what_ they_ got to match the Abrams Plow ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)

An AC-130J Ghostrider lands at Kadena Air Base in Okinawa March 29, marking the first time the updated J model of the AC-130 has landed in or operated in Japan. (Capt. Renee Douglas/Air Force)
AC-130J Ghostrider flies close-air support at Exercise Balikatan, a first

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)

A B-52H Stratofortress taxis on the flight line April 23 at Al Udeid Air Base, Qatar. The B-52 aircraft are deployed to Al Udeid to protect U.S. and coalition forces as they conduct drawdown operations in Afghanistan. (Staff Sgt. Greg Erwin/Air Force)
US airstrikes, surveillance in Afghanistan may continue from afar after drawdown

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Marine Corps F-35B Lightning II from Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni, Japan, conducts aerial refueling with a KC-135 Stratotanker from Kadena Air Base, Japan, over the Pacific Ocean, April 20, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Daryn Murphy/Air Force Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2021)

The active-duty 388th and Reserve 419th Fighter Wings conducted an F-35A Combat Power Exercise at Hill Air Force Base, Utah. (U.S. Air Force photo/R. Nial Bradshaw)
Congress May Put the Kibosh on Buying Extra F-35 Fighter Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2021)

A B-1B Lancer assigned to the 34th Bomb Squadron, Ellsworth Air Force Base, S.D., begins to take off down the runway during Red Flag 17-1 on Nellis Air Force Base, Nevada. (Airman 1st Class Kevin Tanenbaum/U.S. Air Force)
Best pics of the week: April 25, 2021


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Airbus H225 Super Puma helicopter conducts a replenishment-at-sea April 14, 2021, with the dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Alan Shepard (T-AKE 3) and the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) in the Pacific Ocean. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Nadia Lund/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2021)

Interesting comments coming out of Oz.
'Drums of war': Home Affairs Secretary says 'precious liberty' must not be lost in a message to staff
Morrison denies major investment in military bases aimed at sending message to China

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2021)

Tartus, Syria


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2021)

An F-22 Raptor from the North American Aerospace Defense Command intercepts a Russian Tu-95 Bear bomber in international airspace near Alaska on Oct. 19. NORAD said F-22s intercepted two Tu-95s, as well as a pair of Russian fighters, but that they did not enter American or Canadian airspace. (NORAD)
Spike in Russian aircraft intercepts straining Air Force crews in Alaska, three-star says

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2021)

Go Team Raptor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2021)

AFT: A member of Team 21 exits a UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter while participating in the combat water survival assessment during the 2021 David E. Grange Jr. Best Ranger Competition at Victory Pond on Fort Benning, Ga., April 17, 2021. (Sgt. Henry Villarama/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2021)

Tartus, Syria


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2021)

The newly arrived USNS Bob Hope is seen anchored just off the coast of Durres, Albania, April 26, 2021, where it will participate in the theater opening exercise of DEFENDER-Europe 21, which features Joint Logistics Over-the-Shore operations. (Staff Sgt. Elizabeth O. Bryson/Army)
US Army-led NATO military exercises launched in Albania

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2021)

This handout photo taken from a video released on Friday, April 23, 2021 by Russian Defense Ministry Press Service shows Russian military trucks are readied for loading after drills in Crimea. (Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP)
Russian Military Says its Troops Back to Bases After Buildup


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2021)

China Launches Main Part of Its 1st Permanent Space Station


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 30, 2021)

It’s starting to get crowded up there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2021)

Switchblade: Era of the loitering drone has come


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 621481
> 
> China Launches Main Part of Its 1st Permanent Space Station



I said "You can't win the world with imitation" to several Chinese guys and gals in the internet.
Their common answer was "We can live without the world!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2021)

AFT: An F/A-18E Super Hornet sits on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) in the Mediterranean Sea, March 26, 2021. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Jacob Hilgendorf/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)

AFT: Special tactics operators assigned to the 321st Special Tactics Squadron tandem hoist into a CV-22B Osprey during a training exercise near RAF Mildenhall, United Kingdom, April 15, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Westin Warburton/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)

Marines Fire Anti-Ship Missile from Back of Unmanned Truck to Hit Target at Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)

NATO Fleet Reportedly Enters Ukrainian Port of Odessa for First Time in 2021

This is 'old' news ... but interesting that Sputnik is posting it now


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)

Arundhati Roy on India’s Covid catastrophe: ‘We are witnessing a crime against humanity’


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)

AFT: U.S. soldiers approach a landing zone in a UH-60 Black Hawk in Kosovo on April 16, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Tawny Schmit/Army National Guard)


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)

NASA astronauts Shannon Walker, left, Victor Glover, Mike Hopkins, and Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) astronaut Soichi Noguchi, right are seen inside the SpaceX Crew Dragon Resilience spacecraft onboard the SpaceX GO Navigator recovery ship shortly after having landed in the Gulf of Mexico off the coast of Panama City, Florida, Sunday, May 2, 2021. NASA's SpaceX Crew-1 mission was the first crew rotation flight of the SpaceX Crew Dragon spacecraft and Falcon 9 rocket with astronauts to the International Space Station as part of the agency's Commercial Crew Program. (Bill Ingalls/NASA via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (May 3, 2021)

Royal (Flying) Marines






Watch A Marine Land on a Speeding Ship Using a Jetpack

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 3, 2021)

Way Cool!


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2021)

I want one !!


----------



## Glider (May 3, 2021)

I bet when they asked for volunteers there was a stampede

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)

The 332nd Air Expeditionary Wing configured six F-15E Strike Eagles to carry extra bombs to bare-base locations, taking off from an undisclosed location April 25. This new configuration is allowing the Air Force to increase combat capabilities by carrying more munitions to a forward operating base than the Strike Eagle can use on one mission. (Air Force)
‘Have bombs, will travel’: How agile deployments are reshaping combat in the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2021)

AFT: Aviation Electronics Technician 2nd Class Robert Barber directs a P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol and reconnaissance aircraft on April 23, 2021, in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (MC2 Juan S. Sua/Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2021)

Talking about P-8's, some news from the RAAF regarding the Indo-Pacific.
Cocos runway to be widened as Defence looks north - Australian Defence Magazine

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)

AFT: Airmen refuel a KC-10 Extender during exercise Nexus Dawn over Travis Air Force Base, Calif., April 27, 2021. (Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)

An Iraqi F-16 Fighting Falcon fighter aircraft, assigned to the 9th Fighter Squadron, takes off prior to performing a Close Air Support Mission at Balad Air Base, Iraq. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Luke Kitterman)
Iraq Military: 4 Rockets Hit Iraqi Air Base, No Casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)

Extended Range Cannon Artillery System, or ERCA, being tested in an M109A7 self-propelled howitzer at Yuma Proving Ground, Arizona. (U.S. Army)
Army Eyes Autonomous Robotic Arm to Rapidly Resupply its Futuristic Long-Range Howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)

The flight-proven Bell Textron V-280 Valor design advances from an aircraft with transformational speed and survivability toward a weapons system ready to support joint combined arms and maneuver operations worldwide. Credit: Bell Textron.
US chopper bid heats up, as test pilot speaks out

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)

'Large' Chinese Military Presence at Border Hampers Bilateral Ties, Says Indian Foreign Minister


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2021)

AFT: Sailors conduct flight operations aboard the aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) in the Arabian Sea, April 24, 2021. (MC3 Cameron Pinske/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2021)

A Marine with "The Wake Island Avengers" conducts carrier qualifications in an F-35B Joint Strike Fighter Lightning II aboard the HMS Queen Elizabeth, May 2, 2021. (U.S. Marine Corps/1st Lt. Zachary Bodner)
British Aircraft Carrier Departs on Landmark Deployment with Marine Corps F-35s Aboard

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 622083
> 
> The flight-proven Bell Textron V-280 Valor design advances from an aircraft with transformational speed and survivability toward a weapons system ready to support joint combined arms and maneuver operations worldwide. Credit: Bell Textron.
> US chopper bid heats up, as test pilot speaks out



I’ll take the Sikorsky-Boeing SB-1 Defiant over this thing any day. Go team Sikorsky-Boeing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2021)

Syria


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)

Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Christopher Walters fires an M240B machine gun during Artillery Relocation Training Program 21.1 at the Combined Arms Training Center at Camp Fuji, Japan, April 26, 2021. (Cpl. Michael Jefferson Estillomo/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)

Russia celebrates the anniversary of " We Won the War" Day, May 9.
Servicemen are seen on military vehicles during a rehearsal of the Victory Day parade in Moscow, Russia, May 7, 2021. Russia will hold military parades across the country to commemorate the 76th anniversary of the Soviet victory in the Great Patriotic War on May 9. (Xinhua/Evgeny Sinitsyn)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 622263
> 
> Syria


Am I the only person whos thinking that that's a lot of big planes for a very small number of bombs

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 8, 2021)

I’m thinking those planes look like A-5 Vigilantes.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)

Astute class submarines are the UK’s largest and most powerful and can strike at targets up to 1,000km from the coast with pin-point accuracy. They are the first nuclear submarines to be designed entirely in a three-dimensional, computer-aided environment.Credit: Royal Navy photo.
Royal Navy’s HMS Anson packs a lethal punch

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2021)

I still think that a boat / ship that is _*designed *_to sink, just can't be right !!!
All credit to those who choose to crew them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

U.S. Air Force F-35A Lightning II Joint Strike Fighters from the 58th Fighter Squadron, 33rd Fighter Wing, Eglin AFB, Fla. perform an aerial refueling mission. (U.S. Air Force/Donald Allen)
Air Force F-35 Stealth Fighters Now Outnumber its F-15s, A-10s

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

U.S. Army paratroopers assigned to the 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, jump into Lithuania as part of Swift Response 2018. This year's Swift Response exercise will be massive. (Army)
Paratroopers with 82nd Airborne fly non-stop to jump into Estonia tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

Members of the 7th Reconnaissance Squadron prepare to launch an RQ-4 Global Hawk at Naval Air Station Sigonella, Italy. (Staff Sgt. Ramon A. Adelan/U.S. Air Force)
Air Force once again asks Congress to let it mothball oldest RQ-4 Global Hawk drones

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (May 9, 2021)

I didn't realize just how big the Global Hawk is until this picture.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2021)

Me too. It's huge!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

so we agree ... it's a whale ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

_Истребитель F-16C из 64й эскадрильи "Агрессор" (64th AGRS), авиабаза Неллис_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (May 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I didn't realize just how big the Global Hawk is until this picture.



And endurance of over 30 hours... is there a perpetual motion machine hidden somewhere?
I like Global Hawk since she appears over the Black Sea and East Ukraine on regular basis.
Her adversary in ECM warfare is Beriev A-100:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

400 people join 'Immortal Regiment' march in Beijing to honor glorious years in World War II - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (May 9, 2021)

USCGC Hamilton in the Black Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 622567
> 
> 400 people join 'Immortal Regiment' march in Beijing to honor glorious years in World War II - Global Times


Accidental key strike.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

Two Su-35 fighter jets and a H-6K bomber fly in formation. The People's Liberation Army (PLA) air force conducted patrol training over China's island of Taiwan on Friday. Su-35 fighter jets flew over the Bashi Channel in formation with the H-6Ks for the first time, which marks a new breakthrough in island patrol patterns, said Shen Jinke, spokesperson for the PLA air force.Photo:China Military
China needs to make a plan to deter extreme forces of Australia - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2021)

Ah the Global Times. Here is a comment by them regarding an Australian newspaper.


> Chinese netizens and experts slammed the newspaper for losing its professional ethics by drawing any possible clues to back its own political narrative


LMAO.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2021)

AFT: The United States Air Force Air Demonstration Squadron “Thunderbirds” line up in formation before performing in the Sound of Speed Air Show in St. Joseph, Mo., May 2, 2021. This was the first time the team performed in St. Joseph in more than three decades. (Staff Sgt. Andrew D. Sarver/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2021)

Fighter jets attached to an aviation brigade of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command get ready to take off from the runway for a flight training exercise in late April, 2021.Photo:China Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)

An artilleryman on the guided-missile frigate Chaozhou (Hull 595) with a naval frigate flotilla under the Eastern Theater Command opens fire on the target aircraft during a combat training on April 29, 2021. Photo: China Military Online
Joint drill by US, allies on Japanese land insignificant: analysts - Global Times


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)

Twitter users calls for ban of Iran's Ayatollah Khamenei


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2021)

Air Force Capt. Taylor Bye, an A10C pilot with the 75th Fighter Squadron at Moody Air Force Base, Ga., and chief of standardization and evaluation, successfully landed her Thunderbolt II with minimal damage during an in-flight emergency last year, earning her the Air Combat Command Airmanship Award. (Airman 1st Class Briana Beavers.Air Force)
A-10 pilot honored for landing her Warthog without working landing gear, cockpit canopy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2021)

AFT: Soldiers from B Company, 1st Battalion, 52nd Aviation Regiment unload equipment and supplies from a pair of CH-47F Chinook helicopters on Kahiltna Glacier, April 22, 2021. Aviators from the unit, also known as the Sugar Bears, traveled from Fort Wainwright to help the National Park Service get the necessary equipment and supplies in place for the base camp at the 7,200-foot level of Kahiltna Glacier for the 2021 climbing season on Denali, the tallest mountain in North America. (John Pennell/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2021)

The Northern Fleet's flagship, the Pyotr Veilikiy (Peter the Great) missile cruiser, is seen at its Arctic base of Severomorsk, Russia, May 13, 2021. (AP Photo/Alexander Zemlianichenko)
Russian Admiral Frets over 'Provocative' NATO Drills


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)

AFT: Aviation Ordnanceman Airman Ethan Sauer performs pre-flight ordnance checks on a F/A-18E Super Hornet on May 4, 20121, during flight operations aboard aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) in the Arabian Sea. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Mo Bourdi/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)

Why China fears a hasty US retreat from Afghanistan


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)

The latest Taiwan F-16s will be equipped with a top-line fire control radar made by Northrop Grumman Corp. Photo: courtesy USAF.
Taiwan F-16Vs test-fire AMRAAMs at targets

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 15, 2021)

Go Grumman!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)

sad ... sad ... state of the times.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)

The graphic simulated image taken on May 15, 2021 shows China's probe landing on Mars. The lander carrying China's first Mars rover has touched down on the red planet, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) confirmed on Saturday morning. It is the first time China has landed a probe on a planet other than Earth. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)

Gaza
Biden must let Bibi fight his way: Goodwin


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)

A B-2 Spirit stealth aircraft flies overhead during the Speed of Sound Airshow at Rosecrans Memorial Airport in St. Joseph, Mo., May 2, 2020. (Tech. Sgt. Patrick Evenson/Air National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (May 17, 2021)

Iron Dome.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)

An MQ- Reaper remotely piloted aircraft performs aerial maneuvers over Creech Air Force Base, Nev. (Senior Airman Cory D. Payne/Air Force)
MQ-9 Reaper: The only option for SOCOM’s ‘armed overwatch’ role
... a thoughtful read.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2021)

AFT: Tech. Sgt. Vince Stokes, 141st Air Refueling Squadron book operator, walks through a KC-135R Stratotanker at Fairchild Air Force Base, Wash., May 6, 2021. (Master Sgt. Matt Hecht/Air National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2021)

As Europe's interest in the Indo-Pacific grows, is Japan ready to lead the way?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2021)

Hell in the Pacific: US ‘would win’ carrier battle
.... worthwhile read

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 623776
> 
> Hell in the Pacific: US ‘would win’ carrier battle
> .... worthwhile read


I’ve always been a little leery of these sites. You have confidence in their veracity? I didn’t check the site out first but I accidentally hit reply.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2021)

"... You have confidence in their veracity?"
This publication reflects what the CCP considers 'permissible, constructive ..' so I read everything with _that _in mind. I consider it crucial to see events through Chinese eyes ... through Russian eyes .... through German eyes ... through Japanese eyes .. etc.
But 1.4 Billion people is an existential reality ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2021)

F-16C Fighting Falcons assigned to the 457th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron are parked on the flight line at the 71st Air Base, Campia Turzii, Romania,. (Master Sgt. Megan Crusher/Air Force)


----------



## JDCAVE (May 19, 2021)

Me and Randy the F/E, 2010, Abbotsford in dad's office in Vera

Vera with Mt Baker in the background.

...and the background photo for my iPad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2021)

Yes, I am <bleeping> jealous!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

AFT: The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) transits the Gulf of Alaska, May 7, 2021, in support of flight operations above the Joint Pacific Alaska Range Complex and Gulf of Alaska during Exercise Northern Edge 2021 (NE21). (MC3 Brandon Richardson/Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

An officer speaks on a walkie-talkie as the Bastion anti-ship missile systems take positions on the Alexandra Land island near Nagurskoye, Russia, May 17, 2021. (Alexander Zemlianichenko/AP)
Russia’s northernmost base projects its power across Arctic


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2021)

AFT: An Army military working dog and its handler undergo certification tests April 15, 2021, in Stuttgart, Germany. (Yvonne Najera/Army)


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)

USS Constitution is tugged out to Fort Independence on Castle Island during "Old Ironsides" Chief Petty Officer Heritage Week, Aug. 24, 2018. (U.S. Navy photo/Donovan Keller)
USS Constitution Sets Sail Again for First Time in Over a Year

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)

Explainer: Much about US withdrawal from Afghanistan is unclear


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2021)

AFT: Aircraft from the "Chargers" of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 26 and Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162 (Reinforced) fly in formation above the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth (R08) as a landing craft, air cushion from Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 4 transits alongside during a photo exercise, May 17, 2021, in the Atlantic Ocean. (Lt. Mark Nash/Navy)
https://www.armytimes.com/resizer/w...ishing.com/mco/HBOP6JTYABB7DDKLLBW2S26LQA.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)

AFT: The aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75) transits the Elizabeth River on May 12, 2021, as it departs Norfolk Naval Shipyard in Portsmouth, Va., after completing a 10-month scheduled extended carrier incremental availability. (MC2 Class Steven Edgar/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)

Howitzers fire munitions during a military exercise in Taichung, Taiwan. The drills are aimed at repelling a Chinese invasion across the Taiwan Strait. | BLOOMBERG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Army soldiers from the 173rd Airborne Brigade rehearse exiting CH-47 Chinooks of the 12th Combat Aviation Brigade in preparation for night air-assault missions during exercise Swift Response 21, part of the DEFENDER-Europe 21 series of exercises at Chech Airfield, Bulgaria, on May 11, 2021. (Maj. Robert Fellingham/U.S. Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)

Royal navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth transits the Atlantic Ocean, Sept. 23, 2019. (DVIDS/Courtesy of HNLMS De Ruyter)

24 May 2021
A Marine F-35B Joint Strike Fighter detachment is officially underway on a British aircraft carrier for the first time ever, and their commander had high praise for the U.K.'s new warship.
"Don't tell anybody back home, but it is probably the nicest ship I have been on," Col. Simon Doran, the senior U.S. officer aboard the aircraft carrier Queen Elizabeth, told The News on Saturday as the ship departed Portsmouth in southern England.
[Military Daily News]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624770
> 
> Royal navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth transits the Atlantic Ocean, Sept. 23, 2019. (DVIDS/Courtesy of HNLMS De Ruyter)
> 
> ...


"_Don't tell anybody back home, but it is probably the nicest ship I have been on," Col. Simon Doran, the senior U.S. officer aboard the aircraft carrier Queen Elizabeth2_"

I'm sure the fact that RN ships aren't dry ships, could well have something to do with it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (May 26, 2021)

Tu-22M3 bombers are in Syria now. They can cover most of the Red Sea and the Mediterranean up to Sicily without refueling.
Russian Tu-22M3 Backfire Bombers Based In Syria Are Going To Patrol The Mediterranean

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)

The aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan steams off the coast of Iwo To, formerly known as Iwo Jima, May 22. The carrier, homeported in Yokosuka, Japan, will head to U.S. 5th Fleet early this summer to provide security during the U.S. withdrawal from Afghanistan. (MC2 Jason Tarleton/Navy)
Navy to send Ronald Reagan to 5th Fleet amid Afghanistan troop withdrawal: report

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624944
> 
> The aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan steams off the coast of Iwo To, formerly known as Iwo Jima, May 22. The carrier, homeported in Yokosuka, Japan, will head to U.S. 5th Fleet early this summer to provide security during the U.S. withdrawal from Afghanistan. (MC2 Jason Tarleton/Navy)
> Navy to send Ronald Reagan to 5th Fleet amid Afghanistan troop withdrawal: report


Is that Mount Suribachi in the background?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)

China urged to increase sea-based nuclear deterrent amid US intensified strategic threat - Global Times


----------



## Dimlee (May 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625139


Since not everyone is aware, let me explain. That IS-3 was a WWII monument in Ukraine (village Aleksandro-Kalinovo, Donetsk Region), stolen by separatists in July 2014 who tried to use it in combat. The main gun was unusable but a new machine gun was installed on the top. Abandoned and found by government forces in town Konstantinovka. One fuel tank had an "On to the Kyiv" sign, another one "On to the Lviv(Lvov)". Repainted, repaired, and after several exhibitions in Kyiv and elsewhere moved to the permanent exhibition in a military museum in Mykolaiv Region.
The tank became a "hero" of propaganda in another country. Up to the point that Moscow Mint has produced the series of coins devoted to "two wars of IS-3". Moscow Mint made a mistake there: this type did not serve in 1944 and its first combat use was in 1956 in Budapest.
https://mil.in.ua/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/1455616385-1.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 28, 2021)

Could you PM me information on how to purchase that in the US? I'm interested because of the mistake you pointed out.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)

Navy Will Get Air Force F-16 Fighter Jets to Fill Super Hornet Gap

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

AFT: Two U.S. Air Force F-35A Lightning IIs assigned to Hill Air Force Base, Utah, and two Dassault Rafales assigned to Saint-Dizier-Robinson Air Base, France, break formation during flight May 18 over France. The flight was a part of exercise Atlantic Trident 21, a joint, multinational exercise involving service members from the U.S., France and the United Kingdom. (Staff Sgt. Alexander Cook/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

Daily Military News: U.S. Army M2 Bradley Fighting Vehicles sit next to Bulgarian T72 tanks after a rehearsal for an upcoming live fire exercise at Novo Selo Training Range, Bulgaria, May 27, 2021, in support of Saber Guardian 21. Saber Guardian 21 is a linked exercise of DEFENDER-Europe 21. DEFENDER-Europe 21 is a large-scale U.S. Army-led exercise designed to build readiness and interoperability between the U.S., NATO allies and partner militaries. More than 28,000 multi-national forces from 26 nations will conduct nearly simultaneous operations across more than 30 training areas in more than a dozen countries from the Baltics to the strategically important Balkans and Black Sea Region. (Jeff VanWey/U.S. Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2021)

AFT: USS Constitution fires its cannons on May 22, 2021, as it is tugged through Boston Harbor. (MC3 Alec Kramer/Navy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (May 31, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625288
> 
> Navy Will Get Air Force F-16 Fighter Jets to Fill Super Hornet Gap


Just out of curiosity, how can a land-based fighter do that? Or are these being assigned for air combat training?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

assigned for air combat training. IIUC.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

AFT: An HH-60G Pave Hawk lands during a training competition at the Nevada Test and Training Range, Nev., in this May 18, 2021, screen capture from video. (Airman 1st Class Zachary Rufus/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

Meet the new No. 2 in North Korea

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2021)

"Do I get fries with that ?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh boy, oh boy, the dinner time....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

Asia Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Dimlee (Jun 1, 2021)

12th CAB Apaches Refuel enroute to Saber Guardian-2021 exercise. Hohenfels Training Area, Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)

AFT: Cryptologic Technician (Collection) 1st Class Kameron Bradley greets his family on May 23, 2021, after returning to homeport from a seventh-month deployment aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS Somerset (LPD 25) in San Diego, Calif. (MC2 Michael J. Lieberknecht/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)

Iran: Large navy vessel sinks after catching fire in Gulf of Oman | DW | 02.06.2021
and the bad news doesn't stop for Iran
Massive fire at Iran oil refinery extinguished after 20 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

AFT: Recruits with Golf Company, 2nd Recruit Training Battalion, execute squats with a log during log drills at Marine Corps Recruit Depot San Diego on May 25, 2021, in California. (Lance Cpl. Grace J. Kindred/Marine Corps)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

US spy plane flies into China's air defense zone | Taiwan News | 2021-06-03 15:01:00

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

Photo: Airbus hand out
A380 was a Super Jumbo ‘mistake’: CEO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

AFT: Landing Craft Utility (LCU) 1661 deploys a Utility Tactical Vehicle during CONTEX-PHIBEX, a bilateral amphibious exercise between the U.S. and Portuguese naval services, May 9, 2021, in Pinhiero Da Cruz, Portugal. (1st Lt. Mark Andries/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

Remembering June 4 ..




Photo the Internet
Microsoft says error led to no matching Bing images for Tiananmen 'tank man'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 4, 2021)

What ever happened to to him? Anyone know?


----------



## GTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Tank Man - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Dash119 (Jun 4, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> What ever happened to to him? Anyone know?


Not to take anything away from his courage, but I'll bet the men inside the tank didn't make it home for dinner that night or any other...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

By all accounts, the early days saw the soldiers and demonstrators being quite friendly; with the result that authorities became worried and banner regiments, that had reputations for being hard-assed were called in to Beijing. Remember how traumatic Kent State was for the US. This was 1000x more ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2021)

AFT: Pararescue airmen perform static line and military free-fall jumps from a Marine Aerial Refueler Transport Squadron-234 KC-130J over Djibouti, May 17, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Daniel Asselta/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2021)

Southeast Asian countries edging closer to the US

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2021)

airforce.ru


----------



## Glider (Jun 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 626423
> 
> airforce.ru


Blimey, do they still use these

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2021)

AFT: A Republic of Singapore Air Force F-16D is shown at Luke Air Force Base. (Singapore's Defence Ministry)
US approves location for Singaporean F-16, F-35 training

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2021)

Postal Service unveils stamp honoring Japanese American WWII veterans

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2021)

Photo: Boeing handout
The Navy's New Tanker Drone Just Refueled a Super Hornet Fighter Jet for the First Time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2021)

I have upgraded iMac and cannot edit photos for the time being




AFT: Marines navigate combat rubber raiding craft during small boat tactics training at White Beach Naval Facility in Okinawa, Japan, May 27, 2021. (Sgt. Cody Rowe/Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2021)

Chinese army holds amphibious landing drill near Taiwan amid tension with US


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2021)

Elephant herd on the move after break - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2021)

AFT: wet-well on amphibious vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2021)

Two F-35 Lightning II’s bank after receiving fuel over the Midwest Sept. 19, 2019. (Ben Mota/U.S. Air Force)
There Will Be 450 F-35s in Europe by 2030, NATO Commander Says

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2021)

This unmanned surface vessel, part of the Strategic Capabilities Office's Ghost Fleet Overlord program, recently made a trip from the Gulf Coast to the coast of California, almost entirely by traveling autonomously. (Defense Department Strategic Capabilities Office)
This Navy Drone Ship Just Traveled Nearly 5,000 Miles from the Gulf Coast to California

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 626892
> 
> This unmanned surface vessel, part of the Strategic Capabilities Office's Ghost Fleet Overlord program, recently made a trip from the Gulf Coast to the coast of California, almost entirely by traveling autonomously. (Defense Department Strategic Capabilities Office)
> This Navy Drone Ship Just Traveled Nearly 5,000 Miles from the Gulf Coast to California


Ahoy Skynet.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2021)

HK activists light up night sky with LED resistance message | Taiwan News | 2021-06-10 21:41:00

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Postal Service unveils stamp honoring Japanese American WWII veterans
> View attachment 626665


Most interesting one in this page! (106)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2021)

Photo Dynetics
Next DoD 'Gremlins' Drone-Swarming Test Coming this Fall, General Says

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2021)

Taiwan putting off live-fire drills until September due to COVID | Taiwan News | 2021-06-11 15:25:00

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2021)

‘We’d rather sacrifice our lives than lose an inch of territory,’ Galwan Valley hero appears at high-level military honorary meeting - Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2021)

China unveils new Mars images showing national flag on red planet (3) - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2021)

The Bosporus. Current. The Internet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2021)

Photo: lIranian Navy
Iran Sends Warships to Atlantic Amid Venezuela Concerns

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 13, 2021)

USS Laboon enters the Black Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 627212
> 
> The Internet


I'm guessing what is written on the tank is "For sale by owner"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2021)

No, I think it says "Posting Error: Senior Moment"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

The Internet: Russian Federation Black Sea Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

This photo shows the aftermath of a Nov. 12, 2020, UH-60L Black Hawk crash on Egypt’s Sinai Peninsula that killed five U.S. soldiers and two international troops. (U.S. Army mishap investigation).
Documents Reveal New Details About Sinai Peninsula Crash That Killed 5 Soldiers


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

Members of the Philippine Naval Special Operations Group approach USNS Millinocket (T-EPF 3) while participating in Visit, Board, Search and Seizure (VBSS) training during South East Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT) in waters off the coast of Puerto Princesa, Philippines. (Micah Blechne/U.S. Navy)
Philippines: Militant Wanted for Beheadings, 3 Others Killed


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

A J-20 stealth fighter jet attached to the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Eastern Theater Command takes part in exercises. The aircraft is not equipped with a Luneburg lens, a radar reflector used to make a stealth aircraft visible to others in training or non-combat flights. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

Warships attached to a destroyer flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command execute underway replenishment-at-sea during a four-day-long realistic-combat training exercise in waters of the South China Sea recently.Photo:China Military
Newly commissioned PLA destroyer makes exercise debut in South China Sea - Global Times

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2021)

Last Air Force POW officially retires
Good story ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2021)

Photo; Taiwan MoD
China Sends Record 28 Fighter Jets Toward Taiwan




CCPTV Screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 15, 2021)

Say what you will, that’s a sweet looking jet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Army soldiers from the East Africa Response Force (EARF) deployed to participate in a rapid response crisis training exercise in Kenya, June 2, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Daniel Asselta/Air Force)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2021)

China's space station core module receives first group of residents - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2021)

AFT





F-15E aerial refueling An F-15E Strike Eagle aircraft detaches from a KC-10 Extender aircraft after receiving fuel during a mission near Al Dhafra Air Base, United Arab Emirates, June 6, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Michelle Y. Alvarez/Air Force) (Tech. Sgt. Michelle Alvarez/380th Air Expeditionary Wing Pub)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2021)

J-7 fighter's 1st Taiwan drill shows PLA combat preparedness, ‘old-fashioned’aircraft can play a role - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Glider (Jun 18, 2021)

I admit that I thought that these had been retired years ago. These look like early versions of the F7 which being similar to the Mig 21F wouldn't stand an earthly against a more modern fighter

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2021)

AFT: USS Kearsarge (LHD 3) Sailors wash the flight deck aboard the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3), June 7, 2021, in the Atlantic Ocean. (Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Taylor Parker/Navy) (Seaman Gwyneth Vandevender/U.S. Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2021)

AFT: M1A2 Abrams tank An M1A2 Abrams tank assigned to the 155th Armored Brigade Combat Team, Mississippi Army National Guard, conducts maneuvers during training at the National Training Center, Fort Irwin, Calif., June 7, 2021. (Spc. Micah Longmire/Mississippi National Guard) (Spc. Micah Longmire/102d Public Affairs Detachment).


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2021)

Major US-Led War Games Wind Up in Northwestern Africa


The U.S.-led African Lion war games lasted almost two weeks and took place in regional U.S. ally Morocco, Tunisia and Senegal.




www.military.com


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2021)

AFT:




315th Airlift Wing Flare Drop A C-17 Globemaster III deploys flares as part of a training event over the Atlantic Ocean in a military operating area outside Charleston, S.C., June 5, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Chris Hibben/Air Force) (Tech. Sgt. Chris Hibben/4th Combat Camera Squadron)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 629229
> 
> The Internet


Gotta’ love the classics.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2021)

Indian Navy on high alert after Chinese navy takeover Sri Lankan port


INDIAN Navy commanders are on high alert after China moved to construct a new port base on the island of Sri Lanka.




www.express.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

AFT: African Lion 2021 - Chinook Fastrope Exercise Africa Lion U.S. Army soldiers assigned to 19th Special Forces Group (Airborne), and Royal Moroccan Army soldiers fast-rope out of a CH-47 Chinook in Tifnit, Morocco, on June 14, 2021, during African Lion 2021. (Spc. Brendan Nunez/Army) (Spc. Brendan Nunez/Southern European Task Force Afr)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

She Was a Pioneering Navy Submarine Officer. Now She's Headed to Space


Barron, who commissioned as a Navy officer, was selected by NASA out of a pool of 18,000 people to join the 2017 astronaut candidate class.




www.military.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

Lend-Lease, the gift that keeps on giving




the Internet
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Lend-Lease, the gift that keeps on giving
> View attachment 629497
> 
> the Internet
> ....


I’d love to hear the story on this one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

Russian salvage team pulled it out of a bog, or sea-bed, IIRC, and it's on its way for restoration-display. Now common occurrence in former Eastern Bloc I'm told.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

AFT: HMH-361 Fallon Detachment U.S. Marine Corps CH-53E aircraft maintainers perform routine maintenance at Naval Air Station Fallon, Nev., June 16, 2021. (Lance Cpl. Rachaelanne Woodward/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Rachaelanne Woodward/3rd Marine Aircraft Wing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

Russian warship fires warning shot at Royal Navy ship and drops bombs in path


Russia's defence ministry says one of its warships has fired warning shots at Royal Navy destroyer HMS Defender after it entered Russian waters in the Black Sea




www.dailystar.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

US Has Created 400,000 Troop-Strong Force in Asia-Pacific, Russian Military Intelligence Warns


The Biden administration dramatically increased so-called "freedom of navigation" operations in the East and South China Seas, and on the diplomatic front has worked to...




sputniknews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 23, 2021)

HMS Defender in Odessa, 5 days before she alarmed the bear.
As a native of the Black Sea region, I welcome the guest.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

HMS Queen Elizabeth sends combat jets into harm’s way


Not since the Second World War have British and American fighter aircraft been launched from a foreign aircraft carrier on combat missions. According to the British Ministry of Defense, it was back…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2021)

AFT: FRIES/SPIES Instructors for the 25th Infantry Division Lightning Academy Air Assault conduct a rooftop insertion during a Fast Rope Insertion/Extraction System and Special Patrol Insertion/Extraction System (FRIES/SPIES) Master course on May 26, 2021, at Schofield Barracks, Hawaii. (Master Sgt. Lekendrick Stallworth/Army) (1st Sgt. lekendrick stallworth/25th Infantry Division)


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 25, 2021)

An-225 The Fence Destroyer.





Full video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2021)

AFT: Starry night: USS Lassen The Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82) steams in the Atlantic Ocean, June 9, 2021. (MC3 Zachary Melvin/Navy) (MC3 Zachary Melvin/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2021)

Meng loses publication ban request on HSBC materials obtained via Hong Kong court | National Newswatch


National Newswatch: Canada's most comprehensive site for political news and views. Make it a daily habit.




www.nationalnewswatch.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2021)

AFT: Task Force Phoenix A Task Force Phoenix UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter, from the 40th Combat Aviation Brigade, is prepped for a mission in support of Operation Inherent Resolve in the Middle East, May 22, 2021. (2nd Lt. Kyle Gallagher/Army National Guard) (40th Combat Aviation Brigade)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2021)

Manila gets green light for F-16 Fighting Falcons


Things are soon to heat up, over the South China Sea. According to Air Force Magazine, the State Department has approved the potential sale of F-16 Fighting Falcon jets, AGM-84 Harpoon missiles, AI…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2021)

Russia's MiG-31K Jets Capable of Carrying Hypersonic Missiles Arrive in Syria, Defence Ministry Says


MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Two MiG-31K fighter jets capable of carrying Kinzhal hypersonic missiles have been deployed in the Syrian Khmeimim air base for the first time as part of preparation for an upcoming joint military exercises, the Russian...




sputniknews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2021)

AFT: Uniform Integrated Protective Ensemble Air 2 Piece Under Garment First Lt. Coltan Nading, 40th Airlift Squadron pilot, left, Capt. Miranda Mila, 40th AS pilot, center, and Senior Airman Noah Isom, 39th AS loadmaster, remove their gas masks next to a C-130J Super Hercules at Dyess Air Force Base, Texas, June 2, 2021. The aircrew demonstrated the operability of the new Uniform Integrated Protective Ensemble Air 2 Piece Under Garment chemical protective suit during simulated preflight and ground egress procedures. (Airman 1st Class Colin Hollowell/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2021)

AFT: USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) transits the South China Sea on June 18, 2021, with the Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Halsey (DDG 97) and the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Shiloh (CG 67). (MC1 Rawad Madanat/Navy) (MC1 Rawad Madanat/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2021)

AFT: Amalgam Dart 21-01 Capt. Joseph Christensen, 120th Fighter Squadron pilot, refuels while returning from exercise Amalgam Dart 21-01, June 17, 2021. (Airman Mira Roman/Air National Guard) (Airman Mira Roman/CONR-1AF (AFNORTH))

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2021)

Fighter jets attached to an aviation brigade of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command participate in a close formation taxi known as an "elephant walk" along the runway before takeoff during a round-the-clock flight training exercise on June 16, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Wang Guoyun)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2021)

AFT: On and off Drills: Through the Dust U.S. Marines with 2nd Battalion, 1st Marine Regiment, assigned to the Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force – Crisis Response - Central Command (SPMAGTF-CR-CC), rehearse on and off drills in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, June 13, 2021. (Cpl. Alexandra Munoz/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Alexandra Munoz/Special Purpose Marine Air-Groun)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2021)

Dutch Navy: Russian Jets Flew Low Over Frigate in Black Sea


Defense Minister Minister Ank Bijleveld-Schouten called the Russian actions “irresponsible.”




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2021)

AFT: USAF Special Warfare Airmen Execute Jump Training with USMC VMGR-234 U.S. Air Force special warfare airmen assigned to the 82nd Expeditionary Rescue Squadron perform static line and military free fall jumps from a KC-130J over Djibouti, June 21, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Daniel Asselta/Air Force) (Tech. Sgt. Daniel Asselta/Combined Joint Task Force - Horn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2021)

AFT: A General Atomics MQ-20 Avenger unmanned vehicle returns to El Mirage Airfield, Calif. June 24, 2021. The MQ-20 successfully participated in Edwards Air Force Base’s Orange Flag 21-2 to test the Skyborg Autonomy Core System. (General Atomics) 








Skyborg makes its second flight, this time autonomously piloting General Atomics’ Avenger drone


With Skyborg, the U.S. Air Force hopes to build an autonomy system that can pilot drones and work with human fighter pilots.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2021)

US vacates Bagram airbase, Afghanistan withdrawal imminent


After nearly 20 years, the US military has left Bagram, the epicentre of its war to oust the Taliban and hunt down al-Qaeda.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2021)

The failed Biden-Putin summit and fears of war


We now know with certainty that the much-ballyhooed Biden-Putin summit in Geneva was a total failure, one that falls clearly and unmistakably on Biden’s doorstep. His clique of anti-Russian s…




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2021)

Sat photos reveal ‘incredible’ ICBM silo expansion in China


China appears to be upping the ante on its nuclear shell game. But rather than engage in an expensive arms race with Washington and Moscow, China has embraced a “limited deterrence” doctr…




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2021)

A U.S. Coast Guard cutter patrols the area of debris from a 737 cargo plane that crashed off Oahu, Friday, July 2, 2021, near Honolulu. (Craig T. Kojima/Honolulu Star-Advertiser via AP) (AP)








Coast Guard, fire department, rescue pilots after cargo jet crashes in ocean off Hawaii


Rescuers in a Coast Guard helicopter spotted the debris field and two people in the water.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2021)

China's FC-31 stealth fighter on public display, 'indicates development milestone' - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2021)

A current _NASA_ project, the X-59 QueSST, aims both to explore low-boom tech and to study community response to muffled sonic booms.Photograph courtesy Lockheed Martin / NASA








Will We Ever Fly Supersonically Over Land?


By turning sonic booms into sonic thumps, engineers hope to domesticate faster-than-sound transport.




www.newyorker.com




Let me help you with that headline, NYT, it should read : "in PEACETIME will we ever fly ...." cause in war there will be no reservations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

AFT: Idaho Army National Guard An Idaho Army National Guard tank fires during training at the Orchard Combat Training Center in Boise, Idaho, May 17, 2021. (Thomas Alvarez/Idaho National Guard) (Thomas Alvarez/Idaho Army National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

AFT: Pacific Pioneer 21 | NMCB-4 and 9th ESB conduct endurance course A sailor maneuvers through a course at the Jungle Warfare Training Center in Okinawa, Japan, April 15, 2021. (MC2 Douglas Parker/Navy) (Petty Officer 2nd Class Douglas Parker/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

BBC: Ukraine plans for women to march in high heels spark outrage

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

The aircraft carrier USS Gerald R. Ford completes the first scheduled explosive event of Full Ship Shock Trials while underway in the Atlantic Ocean, June 18, 2021. (U.S. Navy/Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Riley B. McDowell)








Meet the Team with an Unusual Task for the Newest Carrier’s Shock Trials - Preserving Marine Life


The environmental impact director looked at the past 50 years of weather data to determine a time to conduct the test.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 4, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 631074
> 
> The aircraft carrier USS Gerald R. Ford completes the first scheduled explosive event of Full Ship Shock Trials while underway in the Atlantic Ocean, June 18, 2021. (U.S. Navy/Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Riley B. McDowell)
> 
> ...


Release the Kraken!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2021)

Does anyone know how big those explosions are?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2021)

AFT: USS O’Kane Sailors perform maintenance on a Mark 38 Gunner’s Mate 2nd Class Elijah Reid performs maintenance on a Mark 38 machine gun system aboard Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS O’Kane (DDG 77), June 10, 2021, in the Pacific Ocean. (MC2 Jasen Moreno-Garcia/Navy) (Petty Officer 2nd Class Jasen Mo/Carrier Strike Group ONE - CSG 1)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2021)

Israeli Sea Breaker missile touted for US Navy


Flying at high subsonic speeds and following terrain or skimming the water, Sea Breaker has a multi-directional, synchronized, full-sphere attack capability for day/night all-weather use. Its datal…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2021)

Cleaning day Airman 1st Class Sarah Miller and Senior Airman Austin Dihn, 374th Aircraft Maintenance Squadron, clean the windows of a C-130J Super Hercules during Red Flag-Alaska 21-2 at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, June 14. (Airman 1st Class Mario Calabro/Air Force) (Airman 1st Class Mario Calabro/Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2021)

China Is Preparing for Nuclear War


Recently released satellite imagery reveals that China has embarked on what the Washington Post termed “a building spree that could signal a major expansion of Beijing’s nuclear capabiliti




www.realcleardefense.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2021)

Marine Corps' First Carrier-Capable F-35 Squadron Is Ready for Wartime Use


The Marine Corps has not disclosed how many F-35Cs the squadron has now.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2021)

AFT: Night landing An F-35B Lighting II fighter aircraft from the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit lands on the flight deck of the forward-deployed amphibious assault ship America during night flight operations in the Philippine Sea June 26. (MC2 Vincent Zline/Navy) (Petty Officer 2nd Class Vincent /USS America (LHA 6))

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 631501
> 
> AFT: Night landing An F-35B Lighting II fighter aircraft from the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit lands on the flight deck of the forward-deployed amphibious assault ship America during night flight operations in the Philippine Sea June 26. (MC2 Vincent Zline/Navy) (Petty Officer 2nd Class Vincent /USS America (LHA 6))


That is a great shot!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2021)

AFT: Kings of the world Sailors man the bridge aboard the ballistic-missile submarine Alabama (Blue) while conducting operations in the Pacific Ocean June 17. (MCC Josue Escobosa/Navy) (Chief Petty Officer Josue Escobosa/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2021)

AFT: High on the Hog Airman 1st Class Zane Campbell, a tactical aircraft maintainer assigned to the 757th Aircraft Maintenance Squadron, performs maintenance on an A-10 Warthog at Nellis Air Force Base, Nevada, June 26. (Airman 1st Class Zachary Rufus/Air Force) (Airman 1st Class Zachary Rufus/Nellis AFB Public Affairs)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2021)

An F-22 Raptor fighter jet assigned to the 422nd Test and Evaluation Squadron sits on the ramp at Nellis Air Force Base, Nev., in June 2019. (Airman 1st Class Bryan Guthrie/Air Force)








Sloppy maintenance culture, multiple errors caused F-22 to overheat, investigation finds


Temperatures inside the Raptor reached at least 600 degrees Fahrenheit before a maintainer triggered the emergency stop.




www.airforcetimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2021)

US test fires HIMARS in Japan during Orient Shield exercise | Taiwan News | 2021-07-10 14:27:00


Taiwan set to buy 11 HIMARS launchers and 64 M57 Unitary Missiles from US | 2021-07-10 14:27:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2021)

Afghan pilots assassinated by Taliban as U.S. withdraws


Afghan Air Force Maj. Dastagir Zamaray had grown so fearful of Taliban assassinations of off-duty forces in Kabul that he decided to sell his home to move




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 631827
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just beginning!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2021)

\
AFT: Lion pride Soldiers assigned to the "Black Lions" of 1st Battalion, 28th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division, set up security after dismounting a UH-60 Black Hawk on Aibano Training Area, Japan, June 28 as part of exercise Orient Shield. (Spc. Summer Keiser/Army) (Spc. Summer Keiser/3rd Infantry Division)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2021)

Russia’s mighty Armata set to roll into production


Despite conflicting reports about its main battle tank (MBT) program, Russia’s new T-14 Armata will enter series production in 2022, Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov announced on 5 …




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 11, 2021)

I am not in any way an expert in tank design but at first glance this doesn't impress me. The turret in particular seems very square and box like with a number of quite large shot traps where a hit might be deflected into the tank itself.

Is it just me or am I totally going down the wrong path


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2021)

KV-1 redux ....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 11, 2021)

That was the first thought that went into my head


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2021)

AFT: Buffalo stampede The Blue Angels, the Navy’s flight demonstration squadron, performs the left echelon parade maneuver during an airshow in Buffalo, N.Y., June 18. (MC2 Christopher Gordon/Navy) (Petty Officer 2nd Class Christop/Navy Flight Demonstration Squadr)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2021)

A view of the Britain's Royal Navy patrol ship OPV "Trent" in the Black Sea, July 8, 2021 during Sea Breeze 2021 maneuvers. Ukraine and NATO have conducted Black Sea drills involving dozens of warships in a two-week show of their strong defense ties and capability following a confrontation between Russia's military forces and a British destroyer off Crimea last month. (AP Photo/Efrem Lukatsky)








Black Sea Drills Showcase Strong NATO-Ukraine Defense Ties


The U.S. Navy destroyer, USS Ross, took part in the Sea Breeze 2021 exercise.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2021)

How Vietnam's 'influencer' army wages information warfare on Facebook


Force 47 soldiers are tasked with setting up, moderating and posting on pro-state Facebook groups, to correct "wrong views" online.




www.japantimes.co.jp




Interesting read ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2021)

AFT: Night fire Members of the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit provide combat support with an M240B medium machine gun while conducting night live-fire platoon assault training at Camp Titin, Jordan, June 21. (1st Lt. Mark Andries/Marine Corps) (1st Lt. Mark Andries/24th Marine Expeditionary Unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2021)

Mission accomplished .... sceenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2021)

North Korean leader Kim Jong Un provides field guidance to Farm No. 1116 under KPA Unit 810, in this undated photo released by North Korea's Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) in Pyongyang. Photo: KCNA 
Kim bans dry cargo imports while people starve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 632006


Wow! this one deserves a big like!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2021)

All these photos are from "Aja.IR", Iranian Army's official website. no caption or info were provided in site.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 632109
> 
> North Korean leader Kim Jong Un provides field guidance to Farm No. 1116 under KPA Unit 810, in this undated photo released by North Korea's Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) in Pyongyang. Photo: KCNA
> Kim bans dry cargo imports while people starve


I don't know why I find this picture so comical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I don't know why I find this picture so comical.


maybe because he ate all corns on top of pyramids?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 13, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I don't know why I find this picture so comical.


It's the big hats worn by the sycophantic officers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

New Hampshire based KC-46A aircrew refuel a U.S. Navy F/A-18F Super Hornet off the coast of Maryland, July 1, 2020. This marked the first time the aircrew utilized the KC-46A centerline drogue system to refuel an aircraft. (Photo by Lt. Zach Fisher, U.S. Navy)based KC-46A aircrew refuel a U.S. Navy F/A-18F Super Hornet off the coast of Maryland, July 1, 2020. This marked the first time the aircrew utilized the KC-46A centerline drogue system to refuel an aircraft. (Lt. Zach Fisher/U.S. Navy) (157th Air Refueling Wing)








The Air Force gives a green light for the KC-46 to start limited refueling operations


The KC-46 will be permitted to use its centerline drogue system to refuel aircraft for U.S. Transportation Command.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

New Zealand ministry photo.








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

Australian Army soldiers aboard a light armored vehicle-25, come off a landing craft onto Langham Beach, Queensland, Australia, during Exercise Talisman Sabre 2019. (U.S. Army/Sgt. 1st Class Whitney C. Houston)








Huge Military Exercise Kicks Off in Australia Amid Tensions with China


Experts say the biennial exercise sends a strong message to China about U.S. strength in the region.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2021)

AFT: The right touch Hull Technician Fireman Jeremiah Richards repairs a pipe aboard the guided-missile destroyer Kidd in the South China Sea July 2. (MC3 Kaylianna Genier/Navy) (Petty Officer 3rd Class Kayliann/Commander, Task Force 71/Destroy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2021)

AFT: Overwatch A Marine with Force Reconnaissance Platoon, 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, sights his M1110 semi-automatic sniper system to provide security during a maritime interdiction training exercise aboard the dock landing ship Germantown in the Philippine Sea June 24. (Cpl. Karis Mattingly/Marine Corps) (Cpl. Karis Mattingly/31st Marine Expeditionary Unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2021)

CCP channel reposts video threatening to nuke Japan if it defends Taiwan | Taiwan News | 2021-07-16 19:30:00


Video calls for 'Japan Exception Theory' for first use of nukes if Japan comes to Taiwan's aid during Chinese invasion | 2021-07-16 19:30:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw








screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2021)

AFT: California National Guard Col. Randy Lau, brigade commander of the 79th Infantry Brigade Combat Team, California National Guard, fires a 120mm mortar during a live-fire exercise at Camp Roberts, Calif. (Staff Sgt. Walter H. Lowell/Army) (Staff Sgt. Walter Lowell/106th Public Affairs Detachment)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2021)

Three U.S. Marine Corps F-35C Lightning II with Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 314, Marine Aircraft Group 11, 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing, prepare for take off in support of tailored ship’s training availability (TSTA) at Marine Corps Air Station Miramar, California, June 30, 2021. (Juan Anaya/U.S. Marine Corps)








The Marine Corps Just Beat the Air Force and Navy in the Latest Jet Capability Race


While the U.S. Marine Corps says its first squadron of F-35 Joint Strike Fighters is fully equipped and ready for war, the Air Force and Navy need more time to catch up.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Dimlee (Jul 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 632109
> 
> North Korean leader Kim Jong Un provides field guidance to Farm No. 1116 under KPA Unit 810, in this undated photo released by North Korea's Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) in Pyongyang. Photo: KCNA
> Kim bans dry cargo imports while people starve


60+ years earlier...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jul 17, 2021)

Ukrainian NAVY begins to deploy Turkish made Bayrarktar TB2 drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2021)

China conducts naval exercise in East China Sea | Taiwan News | 2021-07-18 13:20:00


Military analyst says drill is countermeasure to progressing US-Taiwan relations | 2021-07-18 13:20:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

You have to admit the the Chinese Navy has come on leaps and bounds over the last 10 - 15 years

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 18, 2021)

Frighteningly so.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2021)

AFT: Master of the Globe Senior Airman Sara Marinelli, a loadmaster with the 21st Airlift Squadron, stands in front of a C-17 Globemaster III July 6 at Travis Air Force Base, California. The 21st AS conducted a training mission that enabled qualification currency for seven crew members. (Senior Airman Jonathon Carnell/Air Force) (Senior Airman Jonathon Carnell/60th Air Mobility Wing Public Af)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2021)

Swiss purchase of the F-35 fighter raises eyebrows


For those of you, like me, who believed that America’s “Trillion dollar mistake,” the F-35 fighter jet fiasco, was just a money pit plagued by technical deficiencies, now hear thi…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2021)

Amphibious armored infantry fighting vehicles (IFV) attached to a brigade under the PLA 72nd Group Army drive into the waters during an amphibious training exercise focused on subjects of basic driving, landing craft ferrying and assault wave formation, etc. on May 21, 2021.Photo:China Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2021)

AFT: Teak Peek U.S. and Royal Australian Air Force airmen observe an MC-130J Air Commando II flying in formation off the coast of New South Wales, Australia, during exercise Teak Action 21 July 3. (1st Lt. Joshua Thompson/Air Force) (1st Lt. Joshua Thompson/353rd Special Operations Group P)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2021)

AFT: Gunslingers Up F/A-18E Super Hornet fighter jets attached to the "Gunslingers" of Strike Fighter Squadron 105 fly in formation over the aircraft carrier Dwight D. Eisenhower in the Atlantic Ocean July 13. The Ike returned to its homeport of Norfolk, Virginia, July 18 after completing a "double pump" deployment to U.S. 2nd, 5th and 6th Fleets. (MC3 Brianna T. Thompson-Lee/Navy) (MC3 Brianna T. Thompson-Lee/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2021)

The Russian Knights aerobatic demonstration team performs during the opening day of the International Aviation and Space Salon (MAKS)-2021 in a Moscow suburb, Russia, on July 20, 2021. MAKS-2021 kicked off in a Moscow suburb on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Evgeny Sinitsyn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2021)

https://www.scmp.com/


----------



## Glider (Jul 22, 2021)

It doesn't really matter if you like the look of the new RN carriers or not, you have to admit the designers certainly started with a clean sheet of paper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2021)

To afford next-gen combat aircraft, the US Air Force will make cuts to ISR inventory


The Air Force plans to drop from 60 to 56 MQ-9 Reaper combat lines in fiscal 2022 as the U.S. military decreases its presence in the Middle East.




www.airforcetimes.com




AFT:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2021)

the Iternet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2021)

In this handout photo from the Royal Danish Air Force, the Iranian navy vessel Makran is seen sailing through the Baltic Sea off the island of Bornholm, a Danish island in the Baltic Sea off the south coast of Sweden, on Thursday, July 22, 2021. (Royal Danish Air Force via AP)








Danish Military Spots Iranian Vessels in the Baltic Sea


The Danish military says it's spotted an Iranian destroyer and a large support vessel sailing through the Baltic Sea.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 24, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 633282
> 
> In this handout photo from the Royal Danish Air Force, the Iranian navy vessel Makran is seen sailing through the Baltic Sea off the island of Bornholm, a Danish island in the Baltic Sea off the south coast of Sweden, on Thursday, July 22, 2021. (Royal Danish Air Force via AP)
> 
> ...


I have to say that the helicopter looks like a toy on that landing pad

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 24, 2021)

Was that ship a tanker conversion or purpose built?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 24, 2021)

Converted from a tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2021)

AFT: General Quarters Sailors set up a barricade on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan during a damage control drill in the Gulf of Aden July 13. The Reagan is deployed to U.S. 5th Fleet to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Command region. (MCSN Gray Gibson/Navy) (MCSN Gray Gibson/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 25, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Was that ship a tanker conversion or purpose built?


Yes, It's Mullah's handy-craft! They destroyed and sank an specialized vessel to show off this make shift! as part of erasing history and any sign of "Pahlavi" era!

I still can not believe it's able to sail! and wonder how it is not sunken!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 633472
> 
> AFT: General Quarters Sailors set up a barricade on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan during a damage control drill in the Gulf of Aden July 13. The Reagan is deployed to U.S. 5th Fleet to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Command region. (MCSN Gray Gibson/Navy) (MCSN Gray Gibson/U.S. Navy)


Soldier in Red Uniform, is so much like the famous streamer "Dr. Disrespect"






source: here

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2021)

AFT: Foam Run U.S. Marines with Battalion Landing Team 3/5, 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, maneuver combat rubber raiding crafts after conducting call away drills in the Coral Sea July 19. The 31st MEU is operating aboard ships of the America Expeditionary Strike Group in U.S. 7th Fleet (Lance Cpl. Grace Gerlach/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Grace Gerlach/31st Marine Expeditionary Unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2021)

Russia Marks Navy's 325th Anniversary, Iranian Ship Joins In


Russian President Vladimir Putin attended the main parade of more than 50 vessels in St. Petersburg.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Congrats to all Russian forum-mates and servicemen, ex or current.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 633589
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have a respect for the crew of the Iranian frigate. It isn't a large ship and it has almost certainly completed the longest voyage it has ever done. The Atlantic is a very unforgiving sea and its also possible it faced some of the most difficult conditions it and its crew had ever faced. Yes it had a support ship, which would have been needed for fuel and supplies but there is no shame in that and if they had experienced a mechanical problem, they would have been very much on their own.

From a professional basis, full marks to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Glider said:


> I do have a respect for the crew of the Iranian frigate. It isn't a large ship and it has almost certainly completed the longest voyage it has ever done. The Atlantic is a very unforgiving sea and its also possible it faced some of the most difficult conditions it and its crew had ever faced. Yes it had a support ship, which would have been needed for fuel and supplies but there is no shame in that and if they had experienced a mechanical problem, they would have been very much on their own.
> 
> From a professional basis, full marks to them.


Your words were sent to them, receiving very positive and friendly feedback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2021)

AFT: Cold Comfort Members of the 815th Airlift Squadron take part in exercise Arctic SWAT at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson July 14. (Staff Sgt. Shelton Sherrill/Air Force) (Staff Sgt. Shelton Sherrill/403rd Wing/Public Affairs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2021)

Putin warns of 'unpreventable' strikes – DW – 07/25/2021


The Russian president's warning comes amid tensions between London and Moscow after a British warship entered waters close to Crimea.




www.dw.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2021)

Cyclone













Automation that wrested control from pilot in CAF helicopter crash needs urgent repair: Experts


Two internal CAF reviews found the autopilot took control of the CH-148 Cyclone helicopter from the pilot and plunged it into the Ionian Sea, killing all six…




nationalpost.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2021)

Royal Navy defies China en route to South China Sea


In what seems like more than a coincidence, the United Kingdom’s (UK) largest naval contingent in recent memory has conducted unprecedented drills off the coast of Singapore just hours before the U…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2021)

In surprise move, two Koreas restore communications and agree to improve ties


The unexpected agreement comes more than a year after Pyongyang blew up ties — and an inter-Korean building that had been symbolic of the relationship.




www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2021)

AFT: Junior Sailor Interior Communications Electrician 2nd Class Genaro Ortiz, assigned to the USS Donald Cook, picks up his son following the ship’s arrival to Naval Station Mayport, Fla., July 18. The guided-missile destroyer was forward- deployed with Naval Forces-Europe at NS Rota, Spain, for seven years before a homeport shift. (MC3 Aaron Lau/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2021)

US$340 million buys Taiwan hi-tech surveillance of Beijing’s navy


Island will buy six MS-110 reconnaissance pods as well as training and related equipment with an eye towards better surveillance imagery of the PLA.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2021)

Two attack helicopters attached to an army aviation brigade under the PLA Eastern Theater Command fly in alongside formation above the sea at an ultra-low altitude during a flight training exercise on June 9, 2021. The flight training covered the subjects of two-plane formation flight, island defense penetration at low-altitude, maritime assault, etc.Photo:China Military


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2021)

AFT: Packing Up Aerial porters work with maintainers to load a CH-47 Chinook into a C-17 Globemaster III in support of the Resolute Support retrograde mission in Afghanistan June 16. (Sgt. 1st Class Corey Vandiver/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2021)

‘Buffs’ could rain death on the Taiwan Strait


Formations of B-52 bombers. Dropping mines. Lots of them. Not just hundreds … but, perhaps thousands. Overnight, it would make the Taiwan Strait, the most treacherous waterway, in the world. …




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2021)

AFT: Dropping In Paratroopers from across the 4th Infantry Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 25th Infantry Division, conduct an airborne operation from a C-130J aircraft of the 815th Airlift Squadron onto Malemute Drop Zone, Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, July 14. (Maj. Jason Welch/Army) (Maj. Jason Welch/4th Brigade Combat Team, 25th In)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2021)

AFT: Sabre Rattling U.S. Marine Corps High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems with 3d Battalion, 12th Marines, 3d Marine Division, and U.S. Army HIMARS with Alpha Battery, 1st Battalion, 94th Field Artillery Regiment, 12th Field Artillery Brigade, fire rockets during Exercise Talisman Sabre 21 on Shoalwater Bay Training Area, Queensland, Australia, July 18. (Lance Cpl. Alyssa Chuluda/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Alyssa Chuluda/III Marine Expeditionary Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2021)

In this photo provided by the U.S. Navy, sailors assigned to an explosive ordnance unit board an MH-60S Seahawk helicopter on the flight deck of aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan to head to an oil tanker that was attacked off the coast of Oman in the Arabian Sea on July 30, 2021. An attack on an oil tanker linked to an Israeli billionaire killed two crew members off Oman in the Arabian Sea, authorities said Friday, marking the first fatalities after years of assaults targeting shipping in the region. (Quinton A. Lee/U.S. Navy, via AP)








US Navy Says Drone Strike Hit Oil Tanker off Oman, Killing 2


The USS Ronald Reagan and the USS Mitscher were escorting the Mercer Street as it headed to a safe port.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 31, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 634932
> 
> AFT: Sabre Rattling U.S. Marine Corps High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems with 3d Battalion, 12th Marines, 3d Marine Division, and U.S. Army HIMARS with Alpha Battery, 1st Battalion, 94th Field Artillery Regiment, 12th Field Artillery Brigade, fire rockets during Exercise Talisman Sabre 21 on Shoalwater Bay Training Area, Queensland, Australia, July 18. (Lance Cpl. Alyssa Chuluda/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Alyssa Chuluda/III Marine Expeditionary Force)


Heap more images here: Defence Images: Defence Such as:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2021)

A Raytheon Coyote just defeated a drone swarm


On Thursday night, a “kamikaze suicide drone” appeared from nowhere, and attacked an oil tanker off Oman, in the Arabian Sea. According to a report in the UK’s The Sun, the blast …




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2021)

AFT: Weather Ahead A Navy landing craft, air cushion carrying tactical vehicles is marshaled into the amphibious transport dock Arlington during a mission rehearsal to prepare for hurricane season at Naval Base Norfolk, Virginia, July 21. (Lance Cpl. Scott Jenkins/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Scott Jenkins/2nd Marine Logistics Group)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2021)

AFT: Taking Aim Airman Nicholas Rotelli fires a line throwing adapter from an M14 aboard the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson for a replenish at sea July 21. Vinson is conducting operations in U.S. 3rd Fleet. (MCSN Elisha Smith/Navy) (Seaman Elisha Smith/USS Carl Vinson)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 635420
> 
> AFT: Taking Aim Airman Nicholas Rotelli fires a line throwing adapter from an M14 aboard the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson for a replenish at sea July 21. Vinson is conducting operations in U.S. 3rd Fleet. (MCSN Elisha Smith/Navy) (Seaman Elisha Smith/USS Carl Vinson)


Sometimes there always a place for the old way of doing things

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2021)

AFT: Lawmakers protect C-130 fleet, push for new propellers in annual legislation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2021)

Taiwan finishes operational evaluations of improved Sky Sword II missile | Taiwan News | 2021-08-03 16:51:00


New missile designed by Taiwan's NCSIST has extended range of 60 km | 2021-08-03 16:51:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2021)

Huawei extradition battle: Meng Wanzhou and her narrow flight path to freedom


The final scheduled phase of the tech executive’s extradition fight is about to begin in Canada, carrying the prospect of release – or a US trial. But nothing has been simple about the case and a wild-card possibility exists: could a deal be struck outside the court?




www.scmp.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2021)

Soldiers from 1st Special Forces Group and members of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Forces Group, complete a joint airborne operation on Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, July 30, 2021. (Pfc. Daniel Proper, 25th Infantry Division/Army) (U.S. Army Pacific Public Affairs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2021)

China's latest high mobility tactical vehicle enters mass production - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 4, 2021)

One of the graveyards for the brand new bikes in China.
They might have contributed to raising GDP but were not given concrete plan for maintenance as usual.





Source:








中国「モバイク」消滅へ　シェア自転車ブームに幕：朝日新聞デジタル


　日本でもサービスが広まったシェア自転車ブームの草分けとなった中国大手の、モバイク（摩拜単車）のブランド名が消滅することが２３日、明らかになった。運営会社を所有する出前サービス大手、美団点評がブランド…




www.asahi.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2021)

AFT: Hornet's Buzz A black hornet nano unmanned aerial vehicle is displayed during the Air Force Special Operations Command Technology, Acquisition and Sustainment Review at Austere Field No. 6 in Florida, July 21. (Senior Airman Miranda Mahoney/Air Force) (Senior Airman Miranda Mahoney/1st Special Operations Wing Publ)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2021)

British warships ‘didn’t sail near’ artificial islands in South China Sea


HMS Queen Elizabeth avoided direct challenge to Beijing’s territorial claims in the contested waters.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2021)

AFT: Twilight Ashore U.S. Marines with 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, conduct an amphibious landing during Exercise Talisman Sabre 21 in Ingham, Queensland, Australia, July 29. (Lance Cpl. Alyssa Chuluda/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Alyssa Chuluda/U.S. Army Pacific Public Affairs)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2021)

A U.S. Navy MQ-4C Triton unmanned aircraft system prepares to land at Naval Air Station Patuxent River, Md., Sept. 18, 2014, after completing a cross-country flight from California. (U.S. Navy photo/Kelly Schindler)








Navy's New Triton Drone Getting Close to Taking Over for Older Patrol Aircraft


The Navy's new MQ-4C Triton drones hit a new development milestone last week, the Navy's project manager announced.




www.military.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2021)

Why Kim may be re-emphasizing guerrilla warfare


Remember the report, the month before last, saying that North Korea’s ruling party had backed off on paper from its commitment to encourage a revolution in South Korea? The Korean Workers’ Pa…




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2021)

AFT: Guam Lineup Air Force F-22 Raptors and a C-130J Hercules taxi on the runway before taking off during Pacific Iron 2021 at Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, July 22. (Senior Airman Justin Wynn/Air Force) (Senior Airman Justin Wynn/36th Wing Public Affairs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 636323
> 
> AFT: Hornet's Buzz A black hornet nano unmanned aerial vehicle is displayed during the Air Force Special Operations Command Technology, Acquisition and Sustainment Review at Austere Field No. 6 in Florida, July 21. (Senior Airman Miranda Mahoney/Air Force) (Senior Airman Miranda Mahoney/1st Special Operations Wing Publ)


I want to see the manned one!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 636600
> 
> AFT: Guam Lineup Air Force F-22 Raptors and a C-130J Hercules taxi on the runway before taking off during Pacific Iron 2021 at Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, July 22. (Senior Airman Justin Wynn/Air Force) (Senior Airman Justin Wynn/36th Wing Public Affairs)


I got to watch them leave for this...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2021)

AFT: Static Defense Tech. Sgts. Kenneth Hatton, foreground, and Timothy White with the 442nd Security Forces Squadron at Whiteman Air Force Base, Missouri, and students at the Integrated Defense Leadership Course, exchange blank fire with opposing forces during a static defense exercise at Camp James A. Garfield Joint Military Training Center, Ohio, July 22. (Eric White/Air Fprce) (Eric White/910th Airlift Wing Public Affair)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2021)

An EA-18G Growler attached to the Shadowhawks of Electronic Attack Squadron 141 launches from the flight deck of the USS Ronald Reagan in the South China Sea. Photo: Navy petty Officer 3rd Class Quinton Lee








US weighs the cost of Indo-Pacific readiness


“There are very few things as expensive as preventing a war. But there are two that are more expensive. One is fighting a war. And the most expensive of all is fighting and losing a war.&#822…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2021)

AFT: Moon Stinger Sailors assigned to the “Stingers” of Strike Fighter Squadron 113 start the engine of an F/A-18E Super Hornet on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson off the West Coast July 21. (MCSN Caden Richmond/Navy) (Seaman Caden Richmond/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2021)

B-52s lead new US airpower onslaught to stop Taliban advances in Afghanistan


The United States was sending B-52 bombers, AC-130 gunships and fighter jets into Afghanistan Saturday to turn back dramatic recent advances by the Taliban.




nypost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 636947
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I neither like you nor your postal code.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2021)

AFT: Now, Forager Japan Ground Self-Defense Force soldiers with the 1st Airborne Brigade wait to board a U.S. Air Force C-130J Super Hercules assigned to the 36th Airlift Squadron during the U.S. Army Pacific-led Exercise Forager 21 at Yokota Air Base, Japan, July 29. (Senior Airman Brieana Bolfing/Air Force) (Senior Airman Brieana E. Bolfing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2021)

Scope of US-Japan defense cooperation shifting southward to Taiwan Strait | Taiwan News | 2021-08-09 14:20:00


Scholar says expanded defense scope ensures security in Taiwan Strait | 2021-08-09 14:20:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 637247
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssst. Hey Haruto, this plan for sneaking marijuana back home is BRILLIANT!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2021)

AFT: Paratroopers Descend Two U.S. Air Force C-130J Super Hercules assigned to the 36th Airlift Squadron out of Yokota Air Base, Japan, drop U.S. Army and Japan Ground Self-Defense paratroopers during Exercise Forager 21 at Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, July 30. (Master Sgt. Richard Ebensberger/Air Force) (Master Sgt. Richard Ebensberger/36th Wing Public Affairs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2021)

A nuclear-powered Type 094A Jin-class ballistic missile submarine of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy is seen during a military display in the South China Sea.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2021)

Military personnel conduct adaptive training for a joint military drill on Aug. 3, 2021. A joint military exercise by the Chinese and Russian armies will be held from Aug. 9 to 13 at a training base of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.Photo:China Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2021)

India’s Vikrant warship gets a taste of the high seas


The Indian Ocean, once considered the backyard of the Indian Navy, has now become critical to the country’s strategic interests. In view of China’s growing efforts to increase its milit…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2021)

AFT: Hornet's Nest Aviation Ordnanceman 3rd Class Yulissa Tavarez, assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron 2, conducts maintenance on an F/A-18F Super Hornet aboard the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson Aug. 3. (MCSN Emily Claire Bennett/Navy) (MCSN Emily Bennett/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2021)

South Korea’s misplaced military inferiority complex


According to a survey by the Korea Institute for National Unification, in November 2020 more South Koreans believed that North Korea had a stronger military than South Korea. That changed for the f…




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2021)

AFT: Squad Challenge Soldiers from the 25th Infantry Division Artillery conduct a 36-hour “This Is My Squad” competition intended to build strong, cohesive teams through tough, realistic training at Schofield Barracks, Hawaii, July 28-29. (Spc. Jessica Scott/Army) (Spc. Jessica Scott/25th Infantry Division)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2021)

4 Chinese fighter jets, 2 spy planes penetrate Taiwan's ADIZ | Taiwan News | 2021-08-12 18:08:00


Chinese fighter jets intrude on Taiwan ADIZ for first time in 2 months | 2021-08-12 18:08:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2021)

AFT: Coming Aboard Navy Landing Craft Air Cushion 31, assigned to Assault Craft Unit 5, approaches the well deck of the amphibious transport dock ship San Diego in the Pacific Ocean Aug. 3. (MC2 Brandon Woods/Navy) (Petty Officer 2nd Class Brandon Woods)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2021)

Feeling the Heat Lance Cpl. Cole McEachern, a firefighter technician with Marine Wing Support Squadron 171, extinguishes a fire during a controlled burn exercise at Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, July 28. (Lance Cpl. Tyler Harmon/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Tyler Harmon/1st Marine Aircraft Wing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2021)

PLA’s advanced fighters, transport aircraft to debut at Intl Army Games - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2021)

A fighter bomber attached to a naval aviation brigade under the PLA Northern Theater Command pierces into the stratosphere through clouds and mist during a round-the-clock flight training exercise in late July. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Mingxi and Liu Xuhong)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2021)

AFT: In the Clouds An Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon assigned to the 115th Fighter Wing, Wisconsin Air National Guard, follows a KC-135 Stratotanker during an aerial refueling training mission July 28 near St. Louis. (Tech. Sgt. Bryan Hoover/Air National Guard) (Tech. Sgt. Bryan Hoover/171st Air Refueling Wing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2021)

The root of Russia’s fears in Afghanistan


Russia’s shadow is extending over Afghanistan’s end-game as Moscow fortifies positions in neighboring Central Asian countries to guard against any destabilizing spill-over. While Russia has declare…




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2021)

Taliban takes control of presidential palace, poses for pictures inside


The Taliban took control of the presidential palace in Kabul on Sunday and was expected to announce the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan after President Ashraf Ghani fled the capital city, according …




nypost.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2021)

AFT: Growlers Overhead Navy Lt. Derrick Petett and Lt. Melissa Deardorff, EA-18G Growler pilots assigned to the "Shadowhawks" of Electronic Attack Squadron 141, fly above the aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan over the Arabian Sea Aug. 9. (Navy) (U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2021)

AFT: hunder over Michigan Air Force Heritage Flight Foundation pilot Stuart Milson, flies in formation with Maj. Kristin "BEO" Wolfe, F-35A Lightning II Demonstration Team pilot and commander, and Capt. Haden "Gator" Fullam, A-10 Demonstration Team pilot and commander, at the 2021 Thunder over Michigan Air Show Aug. 8 at Willow Run Airport, Mich. (Capt. Kip Sumner/Air Force) (Capt. Kippun Sumner/F-35A Demo Team Public Affairs)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2021)

Stunning photo shows over 600 Afghans packed inside US Air Force plane


Scores of Afghans attempting to flee the worn-torn country in the wake of the Taliban takeover rushed the partly-open ramp of the C-17 Globemaster III and packed the plane’s hold.




nypost.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2021)

AFT: Hormuz Sun The amphibious assault ship Iwo Jima transits the Strait of Hormuz Aug. 4. (Seaman Logan Kaczmarek/Navy) (Petty Officer 2nd Class Brenton Poyser/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2021)

AFT: Overwatch Marines with Echo Company, 2nd Battalion, 23rd Marines, provide security during Integrated Training Exercise 4-21 at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center, Twentynine Palms, Calif. July 30. (Sgt. JVonnta Taylor/Marine Corps) (Sgt. JVonnta Taylor/Marine Forces Reserve)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2021)

U.S. military aircraft flying over Kabul ‘routine’ and ‘will continue’ until end of evac, CENTCOM says


The arrival of fighter jets in the middle of the Kabul night raised additional concerns over an already tense situation.




www.airforcetimes.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2021)

An F/A-18E Super Hornet fighter jet with the “Dambusters” of Strike Fighter Squadron 195, launches from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan in the Arabian Sea on Aug. 18. (MCSN Eric Stanton/Navy) 








USS Ronald Reagan’s Super Hornets providing air support over Kabul


Pentagon officials said Thursday that U.S. jets had been providing overwatch throughout the withdrawal from Afghanistan, and called recent reports of low passes over Kabul "erroneous."




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2021)

An MV-22B Osprey assigned to Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 266 Reinforced, 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU), takes off from the flight deck of the USS Bataan (LHD 5). (Christopher Stone/U.S. Marine Corps)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2021)

Under Afghan fire, Biden assures East Asian allies


SEOUL – With US credibility hammered by the fall of Kabul, President Joe Biden said the situations of South Korea and Taiwan were “fundamentally different” from that of Afghanistan. “There&#8…




asiatimes.com


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2021)

AST: Platoon Attack Lance Cpl. Jvan Burleson, a rifleman with 1st Battalion, 3d Marines, takes part in platoon attacks during Large Scale Exercise 2021 on Marine Corps Base Hawaii Aug. 6. (Cpl. Alexis Moradian/Marine Corps) (Cpl. Alexis Moradian/3rd Marine Division)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2021)

AFT: Defender Attention Staff Sgt. Alyssa Raines, a defender with the 442nd Security Forces Squadron at Whiteman Air Force Base, Missouri, and student at the Integrated Defense Leadership Course, scans for opposing forces during an exercise at Camp James A. Garfield Joint Military Training Center, Ohio, July 22. (Eric M. White/Air Force) (Eric White/910th Airlift Wing Public Affair)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 22, 2021)

Chinese Officer Cadet training with the RN on a two week exchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2021)

A US Marine with 1st Battalion, 3rd Marines, 3rd Marine Division provides security during Large Scale Exercise 21 at Marine Corps Training Area Bellows, Hawaii, Aug. 9, 2021. U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Jacob Wilson/Released.








DARPA’s ‘guided bullets’ are a sniper’s dream


First off, it’s classified, and we don’t know if it is in use with American forces, covert or otherwise, in some part of the world. Secondly, experts say this technology could very well…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2021)

The Independence-variant littoral combat ship USS Gabrielle Giffords (LCS 10) transits the eastern Pacific Ocean. Gabrielle Giffords is deployed to the U.S. 4th Fleet area of operations to support Joint Interagency Task Force South’s mission. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Allen Michael Amani)








It’s the US naval missile China will fear


The ship-mounted, over-the-horizon Naval Strike Missile (NSM) is a four-metre long, 880-pound weapon that features a launch phase solid-propellant rocket motor booster and a sustained flight JP-10 …




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2021)

AFT: Cool Relief A Marine with the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit provides fresh water to a child during an evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport, Kabul, Afghanistan, Aug. 20. (Sgt. Samuel Ruiz/Marine Corps). (U.S. Central Command Public Affa)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2021)

TRANSCOM boss vows to ramp up what is already one of the largest airlift operations in history


“My commitment is to ensure that airlift is never the constraint in this operation.”




www.airforcetimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2021)

AFT: U.S. Marine Corps Marines and United States Air Force airmen lead Afghan citizens aboard a C-17 Globemaster III at Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul, Afghanistan.(U.S. Department of Defense)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2021)

Japan’s F-X ‘Godzilla’ fighter is taking shape


Godzilla is coming. No, we’re not kidding. Godzilla is indeed coming to Japan. But it’s not exactly the movie monster we all know and love, for his cool crushing of trains, cars and bui…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2021)

Famed A-10 Warthog pioneer passes away


Pierre Spey, one of the most interesting and controversial aircraft designers and a Pentagon nemesis, died this week at the age of 83. Spey was responsible for the design of the A-10 clos…




asiatimes.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2021)

AFT: Riding the Rainbow A U.S. Marine with Battalion Landing Team 3/5, 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, fast ropes aboard the amphibious assault ship America in the Solomon Sea, Aug. 6. (Lance Cpl. Malik Lewis/Marine Corps) (Lance Cpl. Malik Lewis/31st Marine Expeditionary Unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2021)

Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2021)

On August 23, Canadians commemorate Black Ribbon Day, the National Day of Remembrance for the Victims of Communism and Nazism in Europe.

Established through a unanimous resolution of Canada’s Parliament in 2009, Black Ribbon Day coincides with the anniversary of the signing of the infamous Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact between Nazi Germany and the Communist Soviet Union. Soon after the Pact was signed, the two regimes jointly invaded and dismembered Poland, starting World War II. Millions of men, women and children were murdered, imprisoned, and subjected to dreadful brutality by the Nazi and Soviet regimes. 

On Black Ribbon Day, we honour the memory of millions of innocent victims of Nazi Germany and the Communist Soviet Union.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2021)

Elite SAS troops rescued in dramatic desert operation


The Hercules transport from RAF 47 Squadron flew low and slow, heading for a secret coordinate deep in Afghanistan, in pitch darkness. The crew — sporting special digital night-vision equipment — w…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2021)

Medical support personnel from the 86th Medical Group and Landstuhl Regional Medical Center help an Afghan mother and family off a U.S. Air Force C-17, call sign Reach 828, moments after she delivered a child aboard the aircraft upon landing at Ramstein Air Base, Germany, Aug. 21. (Tech Sgt. Zachary Boyer/Air Force) (Air Mobility Command Public Affa








Afghan baby born on C-17 bound for Germany named ‘Reach,’ after the jet’s call sign


The baby girl was board in the cargo bay of Reach 828.




www.airforcetimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2021)

Japan and Britain send ‘symbolic message’ to China with joint naval drills


The British carrier group, led by the aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth, will conduct further training with South Korean naval and air units next week.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

AFT: Operation Nanook The U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Richard Snyder navigates through icebergs in the Labrador Sea during Operation Nanook Aug. 13. (U.S. Coast Guard) (U.S. Coast Guard Atlantic Area)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

Chinese ambassador says some politicians putting 'personal political interests' above Canada-China relationship


Chinese Ambassador Cong Peiwu says the U.S. has not taken any concrete measures to help Canada in its difficulties with China, while the U.S. State Department says Secretary Antony Blinken has ‘raised several cases’ of arbitrarily detained Canadian citizens.




www.hilltimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

Who profits from the Kabul suicide bombing?


The horrific Kabul suicide bombing introduces an extra vector in an already incandescent situation: It aims to prove, to Afghans and to the outside world, that the nascent Islamic Emirate of Afghan…




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

US Air Force loadmasters and pilots load people fleeing Afghanistan aboard a US Air Force plane at Hamid Karzai International Airport August 24, 2021. Thousands of other US allies will not get the same opportunity. Photo: AFP / Donald R Allen / US Air Force


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

China-Russia drill signals new era in joint exercises: spokesperson - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

Biden Grants Commanders 'Full Authority' to Target Daesh-Khorasan in Wake of Kabul Airport Attacks


At least 170 people were killed and over 1,330 more wounded in Thursday's twin bombing and gun attacks outside Kabul's airport. 13 US service members were among the fatalities, with 15 others receiving injuries of varying severity. Over...




sputniknews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2021)

Smoke rises from a deadly explosion outside the airport in Kabul, Afghanistan, Thursday, Aug. 26, 2021. Two suicide bombers and gunmen have targeted crowds massing near the Kabul airport, in the waning days of a massive airlift that has drawn thousands of people seeking to flee the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan. (AP Photo/Wali Sabawoon) (AP)








ISIS-K ‘planner’ killed in drone strike, CENTCOM says


Biden hits back at ISIS-K.




www.airforcetimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2021)

A U.S. Marine Corps F-35B Lightning II attached to Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 211, embarked on the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth (R08), prepares for landing on the amphibious assault ship USS America (LHA 6) during flight operations between the Royal Navy and USS America in the Philippine Sea on Aug. 20, 2021. (Staff Sgt. John Tetrault/U.S. Marine Corps photo)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2021)

An Air Self-Defense Force C-2 transport plane takes off to Afghanistan from the ASDF's Iruma air base in Sayama, Saitama Prefecture, on Aug. 23. | KYODO








Article expired


News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2021)

Master Sgt. Koby Williams, 86th Operations Support Squadron joint airdrop inspector, unrolls a tent at Ramstein Air Base, Germany, Aug. 22. (Airman 1st Class Madelyn Keech/Air Force) (Airman 1st Class Madelyn Keech/86th Airlift Wing/Public Affairs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



There are still people in the United States who are determined to find Jack Dawson...









Titanic (1997 film) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2021)

AFT: Highway A-10 An A-10 Thunderbolt II from Selfridge Air National Guard Base, Michigan, prepares to land on a public highway Aug. 5 during Exercise Northern Strike 21-2. (Master Sgt. Scott Thompson/Air Force) (Master Sgt. Scott Thompson/110th Wing)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2021)

SAS issues warning to ISIS-K as British troops vow to stay in Kabul


AN SAS squadron has volunteered to stay in Afghanistan to fight ISIS-K.




www.express.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2021)

Ukrainian troops rescue Canada-bound Afghans in daring operation


Soldiers venture into Kabul to save translators who worked for Canadian media, military




www.theglobeandmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2021)

AFT: Mortar fire Army Cpl. Zakary Likkel, left, and Spc. Bryceton Bird fire a 60mm mortar during a live-fire exercise at Bemowo Piskie Training Area, Poland, Aug. 17. (Spc. Osvaldo Fuentes/Army) (Spc. Osvaldo Fuentes/Enhanced Forward Presence Battle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2021)

Fake coffins draped with the British, American, French and NATO flags were paraded through the streets of Khost in Afghanistan today as the Taliban celebrated the end of western 'occupation'

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2021)

A group of 122mm vehicle-mounted howitzers attached to a brigade under the PLA 77th Group Army drive to the firing point prior to a live-fire operation in northwestern China's Gobi Desert in late July, 2020.Photo:China Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2021)

AFT: Fighting Aces Army infantrymen with Charlie Company, 2nd Battalion, 34th Armored Regiment, 1st Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division, conduct dismounted operations with sniper support at Studnica Range at Drawsko Pomorskie Training Area, Poland, Aug. 17 during an Atlantic Resolve rotation. (Staff Sgt. Jennifer Reynolds/Army) (Staff Sgt. Jennifer Reynolds/196th Mobile Public Affairs Deta)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2021)

"... AFT: Fighting Aces Army infantrymen with Charlie Company, 2nd Battalion, 34th Armored Regiment, 1st Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division, conduct dismounted operations with sniper support at Studnica Range at Drawsko Pomorskie Training Area, Poland, Aug. 17 during an Atlantic Resolve rotation. (Staff Sgt. Jennifer Reynolds/Army) (Staff Sgt. Jennifer Reynolds/196th Mobile Public Affairs Deta)."

Had there been _this degree and level_ of inter-operations among 'like-minded' nations in 1934 - 1935 (deep depression years)' WW2 could have been prevented or subverted, IMO.
Whenever I post these US-Allies pictures, I am always stuck by the blood and treasure it costs US taxpayers to stay on guard around the world in defense of freedom.

China and Russia have only each other + Belorussia = echo chamber

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2021)

AFT: Vertical replenishment Naval Air Crewman (Helicopter) 2nd Class Peter Hoffman, assigned to Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 12, checks if the flight deck of aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan is safe for a cargo retrieval during a vertical replenishment in the Arabian Sea Aug. 13. (MC3 Oswald Felix Jr./Navy) (Seaman Oswald Felix/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2021)

China flexes sea power with new foreign ship law


A new Chinese legal requirement demands that multiple classes of foreign vessels traversing waters claimed by Beijing must provide detailed information to state authorities and take aboard Chinese …




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2021)

Poland declares state of emergency on Belarus border


Poland declares a state of emergency on Belarus border. The EU accused Belarus of using migrants from countries like Iraq and Afghanistan to put pressure on the bloc over sanctions it has imposed




www.theglobeandmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2021)

AFT: Circle of Light Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Handling) Airman Ethan Bowser directs an MH-60S Sea Hawk from Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 23 aboard expeditionary sea base Miguel Keith in U.S. 3rd Fleet Aug. 11. (MC2 Hector Carrera/Navy) (MC2 Hector Carrera/U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2021)

AFT: Getting out Marines with Combat Logistics Regiment 2, 2nd Marine Logistics Group, prepare to go underwater during submerged vehicle egress training at Camp Lejeune, North Carolina, Aug. 16. (Cpl. Adaezia Chavez/Marine Corps) (Cpl. Adaezia Chavez/2nd Marine Logistics Group)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2021)

A group of armored vehicles attached to a combined arms brigade under the PLA 81st Group Army maneuver on dirt roads in speed to a designated training base for a tactical test on August 12, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Xue Wei)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2021)

AFT:
Ready to respond A Marine with 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment (Reinforced), Marine Rotational Force–Darwin, takes part in an airfield seizure during Exercise Loobye at Bradshaw Field Training Area, NT, Australia, Aug. 12. (Cpl. Lydia Gordon/Marine Corps) (Cpl. Lydia Gordon/Marine Rotational Force - Darwin)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 5, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 640545
> 
> airforce.ru


Aaarrgh Skipper. I’ll get ye that white whale!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2021)

*F-16V, aircraft practiced taking off and landing on Pingtung highway








Taiwan Air Force conducts rehearsal drill ahead of Han Kuang exercise | Taiwan News | 2021-09-06 14:58:00


F-16V, Mirage 2000, IDF, early warning aircraft practiced taking off and landing on Pingtung highway | 2021-09-06 14:58:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2021)

airforce.ru


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2021)

Three F-15E Strike Eagles from the 85th Test and Evaluation Squadron supported a test as part of the QUICKSINK Joint Capability Technology Demonstration on Aug. 26, 2021. (U.S. Air Force photo by 1st Lt Lindsey Heflin)








Air Force tests new anti-ship tactics and munitions


The Pacific theater of operations has the Air Force developing new anti-ship munitions and tactics.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Glider (Sep 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 640706
> Three F-15E Strike Eagles from the 85th Test and Evaluation Squadron supported a test as part of the QUICKSINK Joint Capability Technology Demonstration on Aug. 26, 2021. (U.S. Air Force photo by 1st Lt Lindsey Heflin)
> 
> 
> ...


With optional fuel leak?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 7, 2021)

No, that's extra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

AFT: Steep Ascent U.S. Army soldiers assigned to Bravo Company, 2nd Battalion, 87th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 10th Mountain Division, and Chilean army soldiers cross-country ski during cold-weather training at the Chilean Army Mountain School in Portillo, Chile, Aug. 27. (Pfc. Joshua Taeckens/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

Loading up for a wider war in Myanmar


The rains that begin in May and end in October mark a year in and year out respite in the various brush wars that have flared for decades in Myanmar’s borderlands. But a year like no other in the c…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

image Lockheed Martin








The hell of HELIOS: Remaking naval warfare


They say, it could change naval warfare. We all know what the bigs guns, of the USS Missouri could do. Sittting offshore of Vietnam, This Iowa-class battleship with its nine huge 16-inch guns, coul…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

F-35A jets gather at Hill Air Force Base, Utah, for an exercise meant to test deployment capabilities. (R. Nial Bradshaw/U.S. Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

AFT: Hawaiian Stallion A CH-53E Super Stallion assigned to Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 463 hoists a Joint Light Tactical Vehicle during training on Marine Corps Base Hawaii, Sept. 2. (Sgt. Branden J. Bourque/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

A fighter bomber attached to a naval aviation brigade under the PLA Northern Theater Command receives power-on inspections in its hangar after completing a recent round-the-clock flight training exercise. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Yu Zhengqing and Zhang Qiang








PLA on alert amid US' provocative destroyer, carrier activities in South China Sea - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

Pint-sized punisher: SOCOM wants tiny cruise missiles


SOCOM wants to have its cake and eat it too. A missile that’s small, yet still has long-range. And, it has to pack a punch. And be filled with high-tech, sophisticated technology. More specifi…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

How many F-35s does the Air Force need?


A new tactical aircraft study underway could make certain what has until now been a suspicion: The U.S. Air Force is unlikely to purchase all of the 1,763 F-35A jets in its program of record.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2021)

AFT: Night Flight An F/A-18F Super Hornet assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron 2 lands on the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson in the Pacific Ocean Aug. 26. (MC3 Jeff D. Kempton)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2021)

Japan to stage largest Ground Self-Defense Force military drills in 28 years | Taiwan News | 2021-09-10 17:37:00


Aim is to strengthen defense capabilities, counter China’s ever more frequent and aggressive actions | 2021-09-10 17:37:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2021)

AFT: Garuda Shield A U.S. Army soldier with Task Force Warrior smiles through a yellow smoke grenade while bounding with an M249 light machine gun during a live-fire exercise at Baturaja Training Area, Indonesia, Aug. 12. (Spc. Rachel Christensen/Army) (Spc. Rachel Christensen/25th Infantry Division)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

AFT: Holloman Home Airmen with the 635th Material Maintenance Squadron, 49th Civil Engineer Squadron, and the 49th Wing set up tent foundations for Afghanistan refugees Aug. 27 on Holloman Air Force Base, New Mexico. (Airman 1st Class Jessica Sanchez-Chen/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

In Chinese eyes, ‘British are bastards’


The high-profile East Asian voyage of the United Kingdom’s carrier strike group has passed its apex: After flying the flag in Japan, the mailed fist of Britannia’s 21st century naval arm is poised …




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

Northrop unveils an advanced loyal wingman


Facing current and future budget constraints and a shrinking combat-ready air fleet, the unprecedented push for unmanned aircraft continues. The US Air Force’s Skyborg program, in particular, aims …




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2021)

Just another day, in Cambodia ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2021)

Major Chinese cities arrange air strike alarm on Sep 18 to raise national defense awareness - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2021)

AFT: LCU Recovery Sailors on the amphibious transport dock John P. Murtha recover a Landing Craft, Utility during exercise Freedom Banner 2021 in the Pacific Ocean Aug. 7. (MC2 Curtis Spencer/Navy) (MC2 Curtis D. Spencer /U.S. Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> AFT: Steep Ascent U.S. Army soldiers assigned to Bravo Company, 2nd Battalion, 87th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 10th Mountain Division, and Chilean army soldiers cross-country ski during cold-weather training at the Chilean Army Mountain School in Portillo, Chile, Aug. 27. (Pfc. Joshua Taeckens/Army)



"Dammit, Sarge! Why can't we use the chairlift?!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2021)

AFT: A U.S. Navy sailor assigned to the "Ghost Riders" of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 28, Det. 1, looks out the side of an MH-60S Sea Hawk over Sicily, Italy, Aug. 8. (Sgt. William Chockey/Marine Corps)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2021)

The military helicopters attached to an army aviation brigade under the PLA 72nd Group Army fly at an ultralow altitude in the valley during the defense penetration training on August 30, 2021. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Huanpeng)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2021)

A helicopter performs during the Sivrihisar Airshow 2021 in Sivrihisar district of Eskisehir in Turkey, on Sept. 12, 2021. The Sivrihisar Airshow, which is organized annually by Sivrihisar Sportive Aviation Society, kicked off here on Sunday. (Photo by Mustafa Kaya/Xinhua)


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Turkish methods of dealing with the coronavirus pandemic have proven to be less successful than anticipated..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2021)

AFT: Air Force Maj. Kristin "BEO" Wolfe, F-35A Lightning II Demonstration Team pilot and commander, flies over the Toronto skyline during the 2021 Canadian International Air Show Sept. 4. (Capt. Kip Sumner/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2021)

.... "Turkish methods of dealing with the coronavirus pandemic have proven to be less successful than anticipated..."
Or ...
... maybe they're just _crazy_ Turks. You know, a tradition of street performers - jugglers and acrobats and such


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2021)

North and South Korea conduct duelling missile tests as arms race heats up


The South just seventh country to launch from a submarine, but first without nuclear weapons to do so




nationalpost.com


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 15, 2021)

Wow, this is a surprise. The French won't be happy.
Australia to acquire nuclear submarines as part of historic deal with US and UK to counter China's influence

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2021)

AFT: Recruits with Delta Company, 1st Recruit Training Battalion, run up the Reaper during the crucible at Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif., Sept. 2. At the top of the Reaper, recruits received the Eagle, Globe and Anchor marking their transformation to Marines. (Cpl. Grace J. Kindred/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2021)

Air Force Wants to Move Fast on Boat Plane for Special Operators


The Air Force is moving forward with an amphibious, pontoon-equipped version of the MC-130J Commando II.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2021)

France warns Aukus alliance threatens Indo-Pacific partnerships


France ‘notes and regrets’ end of its submarine deal with Australia and will convene EU summit on European defence.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 16, 2021)

Lots of interesting stuff there. I see that the South China Morning Post is owned by Alibaba Group. Have you noticed any editorial leanings to one side or the other?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2021)

... very slight 'tightening' of Liberal views but not strident yet as Asia Times. "Harry" is my benchmark = his jokes are still HK-'British' much of the time.
But since you raised Jack Ma .. he was 'disappeared' for a while to be re-educated .. and has reappeared on a new bank note. But Whitney Duane takes the cake for 'disappearances'. Just started the book ...












Missing Chinese entrepreneur reappears on the eve of book publication - Jioforme


The latest information on Chinese politics and policySign up for myFT Daily Digest to get the first




www.jioforme.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2021)

AFT: Marine Lance Cpl. Jonathan Arreguin Perez, a rifleman assigned to 2nd Battalion, 3rd Marines, 3rd Marine Division, sets security during the Indo-Pacific Warfighting Exercise ion Okinawa, Japan, Aug. 31. (Lance Cpl. Scott Aubuchon/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2021)

A railway-borne missile is test-fired in North Korea on Wednesday. | KCNA / KNS / VIA AFP-JIJI


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 17, 2021)

Bet that train runs on time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2021)

Kim time ....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)

Just wonder if the tickets were checked.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2021)

AFT: Sailors heave a line aboard the aircraft carrier George H.W. Bush during a replenishment in the Atlantic Ocean Sept. 9. (Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2021)

"... The horror story of the Australian Mirage is something that I always wonder about."
Australia to acquire nuclear submarines as part of historic deal with US and UK to counter China's influence
"... Wow, this is a surprise. The French won't be happy."
Seems like Australia learned from past military acquisitions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 18, 2021)

I’m not sure whether it’s a good idea. I think it’s great Australia having parity with the Big Boys (about time) but is the necessary infrastructure there?
Maybe a smaller number of French subs as well as a couple of nuke boats. The French are our Allies too (All kidding aside) and should be included. Then it could be FAUKUS!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 18, 2021)

I’m already outside.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2021)

AFT: A "fireball" detonation marks the mass re-enlistment of soldiers with the Division Special Troops Battalion, 3rd Division Sustainment Brigade and 541st Combat Sustainment Support Battalion on an explosive ordnance disposal range at Camp Buehring, Kuwait, Sept. 8. (Spc. Elorina Santos/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 19, 2021)

Wish they did that at my High School graduation.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2021)

California’s Giant Forest — and world’s largest tree — still under wildfire threat


General Sherman, the world’s largest tree, is safe from the raging KNP Complex wildfire in California — for now.




nypost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Torch (Sep 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 641986
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sAD IF THAT GOES,BEAUTIFUL AREA

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2021)

Satellite imagery provided by Planet Labs shows a B-2 Spirit bomber next to the runway at Whiteman Air Force Base, Missouri, after it suffered an in-flight malfunction and crash-landed shortly after midnight on Sept. 15, 2021. The photo was taken at 8:24 am local time. Photo courtesy of Planet Labs.








B-2 bomber crashes in Missouri after in-flight malfunction; none injured


The dual-capable conventional and nuclear bomber was not carrying munitions when it crashed.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2021)

In this photo provided by the U.S. Navy, the Virginia-class fast-attack submarine USS Missouri (SSN 780) departs Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam for a scheduled deployment in the 7th Fleet area of responsibility, Sept. 1, 2021. (Chief Mass Communication Specialist Amanda R. Gray/U.S. Navy via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2021)

That view looks very familiar.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2021)

Mighty BUFF: The bomber that just won’t die


When the first B-52 bomber took flight on June 29, 1955, at Castle Air Force Base, Calif., for Air Force Gen. Curtis LeMay’s Strategic Air Command, little did they know that it would offer a…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 20, 2021)

I love the B-52. We’re the same age.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2021)

AFT: Cleveland Rocks An F-16 "Thunderbird" with the U.S. Air Force Air Demonstration Squadron approaches show center during the third and final day of the Cleveland National Air Show Sept. 6 in Ohio. (Tech. Sgt. Nicolas A. Myers/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2021)

AFT: Taiwan Passage Lt. j.g. Chunchun Waskin, left, and Seaman Samuel Figueroa Lopez scan the sea for surface contacts aboard the guided missile-destroyer Barry as it transits the Taiwan Strait Sept. 17. (MC3 Justin Stack/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2021)

AFT: Indonesian Partnership An Indonesian Air Force F-16 flies next to a U.S. Air Force B-52 Stratofortress assigned to the 2nd Bomb Wing, Barksdale Air Force Base, Louisiana, in the Indo-Pacific region Sept. 1. This is the first time a B-52 has integrated with the Indonesian Air Force. (Courtesy of Indonesian Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2021)

AFT: Fire Power Army paratroopers assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 509th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 4th Infantry Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 25th Infantry Division, U.S. Army Alaska, fire the M3 Multi-Role Anti-Armor Anti-Personnel Weapon System, also known as the Carl Gustaf, during live-fire training at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, Sept. 15. (Alejandro Peña/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/britain-uk-canada-arctic-defence-submarines-russia-china-1.6187347


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2021)

airforce.ru
_МиГ-29 ВВС Азербайджана на базе ВВС Турции Конья_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

AFT: Hawkeye Launch An E-2D Advanced Hawkeye, assigned to the “Black Eagles” of Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron 113, launches off the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson in the Pacific Sept. 5. (MCSN Mason Congleton/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

Taiwan halts plan to station Apache helicopters on east coast | Taiwan News | 2021-09-25 16:46:00


Army cancels airport renovation project after Taitung locals complain about noise pollution | 2021-09-25 16:46:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

Kovrig and Spavor back in Canada after nearly three years detention in China


The pair were accompanied on the flight by Dominic Barton, Canada's ambassador to China, and arrived in Canada on Saturday morning




nationalpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

People tell me I live in a police state, but I don’t, I live in China - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

Quad and AUKUS building a bulwark against China


In the wake of the formation of a new strategic alliance comprising the United States, Britain and Australia, President Joseph Biden hosted the first in-person meeting at the White House with three…




asiatimes.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

A rendering of an amphibious modification to an MC-130J Commando II is shown here that is used in the Digital Proving Grounds. The Air Force is fast-tracking the project and hopes to have an aircraft ready for testing in 17 months. (Courtesy AFSOC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2021)

AFT: Live Fire Paratroopers assigned to the 1st Battalion, 319th Field Artillery Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, engage in a combined arms live-fire exercise on Fort Bragg, N.C., Sept. 15. (Pfc. Vincent Levelev/Army)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2021)

AFT: Farewell, Bones: Air Force finishes latest round of B-1B bomber retirements

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2021)

AFT: Air Mail Marine Corps Sgt. Louis Martin, left, and Cpl. Montana Bingen, both fixed-wing aircraft crew masters with Marine Aerial Refueler Transport 152, Marine Aircraft Group 12, 1st Marine Air Wing, prepare to deploy cargo rigged with a parachute from the back of a C-130 aircraft during an air delivery exercise over Ie Shima island, Okinawa, Japan, Sept. 15. (Sgt. Hailey D. Clay/Marine Corps)


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642887
> 
> AFT: Air Mail Marine Corps Sgt. Louis Martin, left, and Cpl. Montana Bingen, both fixed-wing aircraft crew masters with Marine Aerial Refueler Transport 152, Marine Aircraft Group 12, 1st Marine Air Wing, prepare to deploy cargo rigged with a parachute from the back of a C-130 aircraft during an air delivery exercise over Ie Shima island, Okinawa, Japan, Sept. 15. (Sgt. Hailey D. Clay/Marine Corps)


To hell with recycling.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2021)

AFT: Sunset Flight An Idaho Army National Guard UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter conducts night training operations Sept. 23, with an A-10 Thunderbolt from the 124th Fighter Wing in the background, at Gowen Field in Boise. (Master Sgt. Becky Vanshur/National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2021)

AFT: Mustin Ops Lt. Grant Kelley, left, and Lt. John R. Morgan III, coordinate anti-submarine warfare operations in the Pacific aboard the guided-missile destroyer Mustin Sept. 21. (MC2 James S. Hong/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2021)

AFT: Security Scan Army Sgt. William Mullins scans the area for simulated opposing forces at Hohenfels Training Area, Germany, Sept. 19, during Saber Junction, an exercise designed to assess readiness and promote interoperability with allied and partner nations. (Sgt. Randis Monroe/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643229
> 
> AFT: Security Scan Army Sgt. William Mullins scans the area for simulated opposing forces at Hohenfels Training Area, Germany, Sept. 19, during Saber Junction, an exercise designed to assess readiness and promote interoperability with allied and partner nations. (Sgt. Randis Monroe/Army)



That can’t be Hohenfels. It does not look muddy and miserable enough.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2021)

AFT: Moonlight Exercise Soldiers with Bravo Company, 2nd Battalion, 34th Armored Regiment, 1st Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division, prepare their M1A2 Abrams tanks for a live-fire exercise at Drawsko Pomorskie Training Area, Poland, Sept. 13. (Spc. Max Elliott/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2021)

AFT: Lancer Look Tech. Sgt. Rory Riggs, 9th Aircraft Maintenance Unit dedicated crew chief, performs a post-flight inspection of a B-1B Lancer's landing gear at Dyess Air Force Base, Texas, Sept. 13. (Staff Sgt. David Owsianka/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2021)

39 Chinese military planes enter Taiwan’s ADIZ, research ship spotted | Taiwan News | 2021-10-02 20:02:00


Survey ship sailing north along east coast might be linked to Oct. 1-15 missile tests | 2021-10-02 20:02:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2021)

US raises concern as China flies warplanes south of Taiwan


A statement from U.S. State Department spokesperson Ned Price warned that China's military activity near Taiwan risks miscalculation and undermines regional peace and stability.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2021)

AFT: Spent Casings Sailors qualify on the M240 machine gun aboard the guided-missile destroyer Forrest Sherman Sept. 17 during the Canadian-led exercise Cutlass Fury off the coast of Nova Scotia and Newfoundland. (MCSN Theoplis Stewart II/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2021)

NATO Troops Patrol Kosovo-Serbia Border After Truck Blockade


Kosovo Force troops from the United States, Italy and Poland were seen patrolling as ethnic Serbs removed the trucks.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2021)

An F-35 Lightning II (middle) and two F-16 Fighting Falcons fly to Edwards Air Force Base, Calif. (U.S. Air Force photo by Darin Russell)








Air Force Begins Moving First Permanent F-35 Squadron into Europe


The 495th Fighter Squadron, which is also known as the Valkyries, was reactivated at the RAF Lakenheath base in England.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

AFT: Queen's Gambit Members of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 211 load a GBU-49 onto an F-35B Lightning II aboard HMS Queen Elizabeth in the Western Pacific Ocean Sept. 12. VMFA-211 is deployed as part of the United Kingdom’s Carrier Strike Group 21. (Lt. Zachary Bodner/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

Taiwan reports more than 600 Chinese military sorties so far this year | Taiwan News | 2021-10-05 16:01:00


Spike in ADIZ intrusions part of Beiing's gray zone tactics to weaken Taiwan's air defense | 2021-10-05 16:01:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

4 US, UK, Japanese carriers patrolled north of Taiwan over weekend | Taiwan News | 2021-10-05 13:29:00


US, UK aircraft carriers, Japanese helicopter carrier patrol waters off Okinawa | 2021-10-05 13:29:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russia-movie-iss-1.6198873

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

What the US should do about Taiwan


No one can doubt that China is very close to attacking Taiwan. The latest incursion of 52 warplanes on Monday, which included 36 fighters and 12 nuclear bombers plus surveillance aircraft, was much…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2021)

AFT: Donut Loader Tech. Sgt. Tyler Betz, 18th Civil Engineer Squadron barrier maintenance shift lead, loads rubber spacers onto a donut loader on the flightline at Kadena Air Base, Japan, Sept. 21. The donut loader presses rubber spacers onto the arresting cable to hold it in position for an aircraft to hook. (Staff Sgt. Kyle Johnson/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2021)

An F-35A carrying a B61-12 Joint Test Assembly at Nellis Air Force Base, Nevada, Sept. 21, 2021. Two F-35A Lightning II aircraft released B61-12 Joint Test Assemblies, completing the final flight test exercise of the nuclear design certification process. (U.S. Air Force photo by Airman 1st Class Zachary Rufus)








The Stealthy F-35 Fighter Jet Is One Step Closer to Carrying Nuclear Weapons


When the F-35A receives its full nuclear certification, the Air Force will have a second stealth aircraft in its fleet that can carry nukes.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2021)

It's a_ hard_ business ....












Opinion: Airbus’s A220 ‘success’ is built on Canadian failure


Airbus’s A220 was developed in Canada by Montreal-based Bombardier and backstopped by governments nearly $2-billion worth




www.theglobeandmail.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2021)

AFT: Send It Marine Pfc. Kenneth Slizewski, left, and Pfc. Jason Ditzel, with 1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment, 2nd Marine Division, fire an 81mm mortar on Camp Lejeune, N.C., Sept. 28 during Exercise Burmese Chase, a U.S.-led multilateral exercise that includes training on integration of ground and air fires, infantry tactics and naval gunfire alongside NATO allies and partners. (Lance Cpl. Deja Thomas/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2021)

A US Marine F35 stealth jet aboard the HMS Queen Elizabeth during exercises in East Asian waters. Photo: AFP / Roy Issa








China’s Taiwan incursions are more sound than fury


China’s large-scale aerial maneuvers in skies near Taiwan on Monday, covered with misleading headlines and alarmist reports in global media, have sent shockwaves of alarm rippling across the region…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2021)

Photo shows the Maritime Self-Defense Force's helicopter destroyer _Kaga_ on the right, anchored in Yokohama, near Tokyo. Another helicopter destroyer _Izumo_ is seen on the left. Photo: IC








Japan's de facto aircraft carrier since WWII raises security concern in region - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Oct 7, 2021)

The Global Times - always a good source when in need of a laugh.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2021)

AFT: Powidz Rodeo A U.S. Air Force C-130J Super Hercules prepares to land at Powidz, Poland, during an annual rodeo event during Aviation Rotation Detachment 21-4 Sept. 25. (Airman Edgar Grimaldo/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2021)

Chinese Air Force personnel march past the Chinese military's J10C fighter and JH-7A2 fighter bomber during 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, Wednesday, Sept. 29, 2021, in Zhuhai, China. (AP Photo/Ng Han Guan)








Marines, Special Ops Troops Secretly Deploying to Taiwan Amid China Tensions, Report Says


The news report came amid a record-setting number of Chinese military flights around the island.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2021)

A ship's company member of HMS Queen Elizabeth overlooks the group formation of ships (left to right): HMS Defender, RFA Tidespring, RFA Fort Victoria, HNLMS Evertsen, JS Kirishima, HMNZS Te Kaha and USS Shiloh on October 3, 2021. (UK Ministry of Defence)


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/china-japan-taiwan-u-k-canada-australia-1.6204130

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644073
> 
> A ship's company member of HMS Queen Elizabeth overlooks the group formation of ships (left to right): HMS Defender, RFA Tidespring, RFA Fort Victoria, HNLMS Evertsen, JS Kirishima, HMNZS Te Kaha and USS Shiloh on October 3, 2021. (UK Ministry of Defence)
> 
> ...


Nice spot for some downtime.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2021)

... positively _British_. you can imagine Sir Winston or the Queen in such a pose

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2021)

AFT: Philippine Sea Liftoff Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Equipment) 3rd Class Kemani Morson directs aircraft on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan in the Philippine Sea Sept. 29. (MC3 Gray Gibson/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2021)

"... On September 30, patriotic blockbuster The Battle at Lake Changjin was released in China, claiming the country's victory in the Korean War. On October 6, Luo said in a message on Weibo that few people in China were introspective about whether the Chinese army's participation in the Korean War was a correct move and whether many Chinese soldiers died in cold weather was a wise decision. Luo was arrested by the police in Hainan province for allegedly "defaming heroes and martyrs.""


People visit exhibition to commemorate war against US aggression in Korea, following success of movie with the same theme - Global Times

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2021)

Foreign troops are unwelcomed guests at any region and any era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2021)

CCP

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2021)

The U.S. Navy, Seawolf-class fast-attack submarine USS Connecticut, departs Puget Sound Naval Shipyard for sea trials following a maintenance availability. (Thiep Van Nguyen II/U.S. Navy via AP)








Damaged US Sub in Port After Collision in South China Sea


About 11 crew members sustained injuries that the Navy said ranged from moderate to minor, including scrapes and bruises.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2021)

There are many dead whales in the South China Sea recently.





Source: https://www.asahicom.jp/articles/images/AS20210921001488_comm.jpg





Source: https://s.eximg.jp/exnews/feed/Trafficnews/Trafficnews_101298_cc95_1.jpg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2021)

... sad, but not surprising. Perhaps this is an opportunity for biopsy? How healthy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2021)

These dead whales happened to be hooked by the bows of cargo ships on a voyage.
Scientists say that higher water temperature in the Pacific would have weakened them to die.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2021)

A T-38C Talon aircraft taxis after landing at Nellis AFB, Nevada, Sept. 24. The T-38C is a supersonic jet trainer aircraft primarily used for specialized undergraduate pilot training. (William Lewis/Air Force)








Pilots’ errors upon descent led to fatal T-38 crash in February, Air Force says


The student pilot's tendency to overcorrect when issues arose contributed to his death and his instructor's.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2021)

AFT: Hormuz Transit The amphibious assault ship Essex and the dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Wally Schirra transit the Strait of Hormuz. The Essex Amphibious Ready Group is deployed to U.S. 5th Fleet. (Sgt. Alexis Flores/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2021)

AFT: Chopper View Marine Cpl. Katelynne Eber, a UH-1Y Venom helicopter crew chief with Marine Light Attack Helicopter Squadron 169, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, scans the horizon while flying over Okinawa, Japan, Sept 29. (Lance Cpl. Justin J. Marty/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2021)

AFT: Smoky Syria Soldiers assigned to Attack Battery, 2-12th Field Artillery Battalion, Task Force Rock, 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 4th Infantry Division, conduct registration and calibration for the M777-A2 howitzer in Syria Sept. 30. (Cpl. Isaiah Scott/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644316
> 
> AFT: Hormuz Transit The amphibious assault ship Essex and the dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Wally Schirra transit the Strait of Hormuz. The Essex Amphibious Ready Group is deployed to U.S. 5th Fleet. (Sgt. Alexis Flores/Marine Corps)


Best wishes for anyone aboard those ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2021)

Asia Times:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2021)

Master Sgt. John Malloy and Staff Sgt. Jacob Puente, both from 912th Aircraft Maintenance Squadron, secure the AGM-183A Air-launched Rapid Response Weapon as it is loaded under the wing of a B-52H Stratofortress at Edwards Air Force Base. (Air Force photo by Giancarlo Casem
Asia Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2021)

AFT: Dark Knight An F-15E Strike Eagle is prepped to take off at Seymour Johnson Air Force Base, N.C., Oct. 4. The 336th Fighter Squadron is deploying jets to Larissa Air Base, Greece, in support of operation Castle Forge. (Senior Airman David Lynn/Air Force)
Related: The Air Force is testing a new bunker-busting bomb that could counter North Korea and Iran

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2021)

Laser weapons are coming, like it or not


You are hunkered down, trapped by enemy fire. You can’t move ahead, you can’t move back … you can’t even lift your head without it being blown off — the enemy has the upper …




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2021)

Pilot lost control of wobbling F-22 that spiraled to the ground in secretive crash last year


In the confusing aftermath of the crash, F-22 and F-35 fighter jets almost collided in midair as well.




www.airforcetimes.com




This reads like sci-fi but it's not ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2021)

AFT: Philippine Gathering The U.S. Navy aircraft carriers Carl Vinson (CVN 70) and Ronald Reagan transit the Philippine Sea Oct. 3. The integrated at-sea operations brought together more than 15,000 sailors from six nations. (MC2 Michael B. Jarmiolowski/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2021)

... a parade,
The Liaoning aircraft carrier is accompanied by frigates and submarines conducting exercises in the South China Sea. (Li Gang/Xinhua via AP)








China, Russia launch joint naval drills in Russian Far East


China and Russia are united in opposing the dominant U.S. influence in global affairs.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2021)

Screengrab








Robot dogs unleashed at Army’s largest annual conference


Meet Spot, the robot dog who made an appearance at AUSA.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Oct 15, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644853
> 
> The Liaoning aircraft carrier is accompanied by frigates and submarines conducting exercises in the South China Sea. (Li Gang/Xinhua via AP)
> 
> ...


Lots of new stuff...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2021)

AFT: Top Tigers Leaders of the 23rd Wing inspect an A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft during the Top Tiger competition at Moody Air Force Base, Ga., Sept. 30. Five dedicated crew chiefs and assistant DCC teams, along with their respective aircraft, competed against one another to showcase their aircraft, professionalism and knowledge. (Staff Sgt. Melanie A. Bulow-Gonterman/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2021)

The Liberty Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2021)

US, Canadian warships presence in Taiwan Straits won’t deter China’s momentum to maintain natl unity: experts - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2021)

AFT: 
Night TRAP Marine Lance Cpl. Jacob Ucinski, a rifleman with Charlie Company, Battalion Landing Team 1/1, 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit, sets security during a tactical recovery of aircraft and personnel exercise Sept. 28 in Kuwait. The Essex Amphibious Ready Group is deployed to U.S. 5th Fleet. (Sgt. Jennessa Davey/Marine Corps) 
[h4][/h4]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2021)

PLA practices cross-sea troop transport with large civilian ferry - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




Rehearsing Operation Sea Panda ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks waste use of fuel when they suffer shortage...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

AFT: ASpartan Boarding Paratroopers from the 4th Infantry Brigade Combat Team (Airborne), 25th Infantry Division, board an Army Ch-47 Chinook helicopter during an operation at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, Oct. 5. (Alejandro Peña/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

BBC
In just two weeks since its release, The Battle at Lake Changjin has made over $633m (£463m) at the box office. This puts it far ahead of Shang-Chi's global earnings of $402m, and in just half the time.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

Taiwan Times
"Taiwan urges US to quicken F-16 deliveries in face of PLA incursions."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

Saab opens Indiana plant building sections for Air Force jet


Saab opened a new Indiana facility where it will build sections for the T-7A Red Hawk trainer program.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2021)

AFT: Plank Owners Officer Candidate School students perform planks during a physical fitness assessment at Officer Training Command Newport, R.I., Sept. 27. (Officer Candidate Keyonnia Cook)/Navy 
AFT:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2021)

No idea how to pronounce your first name, but nice pic, future Liuetanant.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2021)

View attachment 645406

National Post:
HMCS Winnipeg in a staged photo.
View attachment 645406
Photo by Sailor 1st Class Valerie LeClair, MARPAC Imaging Services

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2021)

National Post:
HMCS Winnipeg in a staged photo. Photo by Sailor 1st Class Valerie LeClair, MARPAC Imaging Services

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2021)

AFT: Tandem Excellence A soldier with the 25th Infantry Division, selected for demonstrating excellence, makes a tandem jump with a member of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command Parachute Demonstration Team, the Black Daggers, Oct. 5 over North Shore, Oahu, Hawaii. (Spc. Jessica Scott/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

AFT: Night Lights Marines assigned to Weapons Company, Battalion Landing Team 1/1, 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit, fire an M240B mounted on a Joint Light Tactical Vehicle during a live-fire range at Camp Buehring, Kuwait, Oct. 7. (Sgt. Jennessa Davey/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

\








Attack hits Syria base that houses US troops; no US injuries


A military outpost in southern Syria was hit by a coordinated attack on Wednesday, but a U.S. official said no American troops stationed there were injured or killed.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 21, 2021)

Gonna checkin' Iranian news ...

Checked and found this:






The "DW.com" 's article is posted 9 hours ago ... Meanwhile Iranian regime supported "Fars News" , aka "False News" 's article was posted 17 hours ago!!! Anormal ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

Myanmar military prepares an onslaught for the ages


Sooner or later Myanmar’s military was bound to wheel out the big guns. Since March, when peaceful protest against the February 1 coup turned to armed resistance, the generals in Naypyidaw have wat…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

Su-s over Sevastopol ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

Asia Times
Chinese and Russian warships transit simulated mined sea area during the naval exercise Joint Sea-2021 on the morning of October 15. The China-Russia joint naval exercise kicked off in waters near Russia's Peter the Great Bay on the afternoon of October 14, which focused on such training subjects as communications, mine countermeasures, air defense, live-fire shooting at maritime targets, joint maneuvering and joint anti-submarine missions.Photo:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

AFT: Members of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 242 clear new F-35B aircraft on Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni, Japan, on May 9, 2021. (Lance Cpl. Bryant Rodriguez/U.S. Marine Corps)
AFT

*Pride of America* .... _un-posed_ .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

AFT: The largest takeoff of a KC-135 fleet ever from Fairchild AFB was successfully launched by the 92nd Air Refueling Wing Sept. 29, 2021. (92nd ARW Public Affairs Office)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

AFT: Ready to Roll Senior Airman Clayton Roppa, 911th Aircraft Maintenance Squadron crew chief, inspects the bottom of a C-17 Globemaster III before a flight out of the Pittsburgh International Airport Air Reserve Station, Pa., Oct. 1. (Joshua J. Seybert/Air Force) AFT:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

Global Times
The Chinese-Russian joint naval flotilla that transited the Tsugaru Strait days ago has since sailed along the east side of Japan's main island to its south, almost making a circle around the island country, in a move Chinese experts said on Friday can bring balance to regional stability at a time when the US, Japan and other Western forces have been colluding to destabilize the Asia-Pacific region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

AFT: Members of the 121st Air Refueling Wing Maintenance Squadron perform an inspection on a KC-135 Stratotanker at Rickenbacker Air National Guard Base, Columbus, Ohio, Oct. 16, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Wendy Kuhn/Air National Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

AFT: A senior al-Qaeda leader was killed in a strike in northwest Syria by an MQ-9 Reaper drone like the one depicted. (Senior Airman Cory Payne/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645765
> 
> AFT: A senior al-Qaeda leader was killed in a strike in northwest Syria by an MQ-9 Reaper drone like the one depicted. (Senior Airman Cory Payne/Air Force)

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

AFT: Damage Control Firefighters and sailors of the littoral combat ship Detroit respond to simulated fires during an integrated training team fire drill at Naval Station Mayport, Fla. (MC3 Aaron Lau/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

AFT: Locked and Loaded An airman from the 2nd Munitions Squadron assembles a munition for the Air Force Global Strike Challenge at Barksdale Air Force Base, La., Sept. 21. (Airman 1st Class William Pugh/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

The world according to Vladimir Putin


The plenary session is the traditional highlight of the annual, must-follow Valdai Club discussions – one of Eurasia’s premier intellectual gatherings. Vladimir Putin is a frequent ke…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645784
> 
> AFT: Locked and Loaded An airman from the 2nd Munitions Squadron assembles a munition for the Air Force Global Strike Challenge at Barksdale Air Force Base, La., Sept. 21. (Airman 1st Class William Pugh/Air Force)


That helmet should protect him in case of accidental detonation.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2021)

AFT: Baywatch Sailors aboard the Royal Australian Navy frigate Ballarat prepare to conduct a fueling-at-sea with the U.S. Navy aircraft carrier Carl Vinson as part of Maritime Partnership Exercise 2021 in the Bay of Bengal Oct. 16. (MCSN Emily Claire Bennett/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2021)

AFT: Grass Eaters Marine 2nd Lt. Gregory Jones and 2nd Lt. Austin Kaulius, with 6th Platoon, Echo Company, The Basic School, provide security during a field exercise on Marine Corps Base Quantico, Va., Sept. 29. (Lance Cpl. D'Angelo Yanez/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2021)

Soldiers dismount from a U.S. Army Black Hawk helicopter during a mission to clear the area of enemy in the mountainous wooded border region near Lielvarde, Latvia. Photo By: Army Capt. Billy Lacroix. 








Attacking China 101: ‘Come in low’


For the last 20 years of counter-terrorism operations, Army rotorcraft have operated at higher altitudes in battle, to avoid ground fire. With the impending shift toward near-peer adversaries China…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2021)

AFT:. Full Throttle A B-1B Lancer assigned to the 9th Expeditionary Bomb Squadron takes off at RAF Fairford, United Kingdom, Oct. 11 for a Bomber Task Force mission in which it integrated with allied joint terminal attack controllers for weapons training in the Baltic Sea region. (Senior Airman Colin Hollowell/Air Force) 
[h4][/h4]

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

AFT: Training Trio U.S. Army soldiers with 2nd Battalion, 35th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, discuss plans before moving to an objective Oct. 18 at Pohakuloa Training Area, Hawaii. (Spc. Rachel Christensen/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

Robot gives US Marines ‘eyes in the water’


Who needs the US Navy when you have your own underwater robot. In the past, Marine divers had to swim long distances at limited depths, as they searched for explosive hazards in close proximity. Tr…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

AUKUS shakes up the region, but that is a good thing


Chinese concerns are valid. AUKUS seeks to better deter, and if need be, defend against revisionist powers in this region. If that describes Chinese behavior, then it is a target.




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2021)

AFT: Tranquil Watch Culinary Specialist 2nd Class Jasmine Munoz stands watch aboard the littoral combat ship Charleston during operations in Subic Bay, Philippines, Oct. 17. (MC2 Ryan M. Breeden/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2021)

Asia Times
Multiple aircraft fly in formation over the USS Ronald Reagan, a US Navy aircraft carrier in the South China Sea. Photo: Kaila V Peters / US Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2021)

AFT: Oxygen for a Greyhound Aviation Structural Mechanic (Equipment) 2nd Class Samira Alvarez, assigned to Fleet Logistics Support Squadron 40, installs oxygen equipment on a C-2A Greyhound on the aircraft carrier Harry S. Truman Oct. 19 in the Atlantic Ocean. (MCSNA Hunter Day/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2021)

India overreacts, makes 'unreasonable' announcement on China's land border law: Chinese lawmakers - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Dimlee (Oct 30, 2021)

USS Porter on her way to the Black Sea. I say welcome.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2021)

AFT: Victory Eagle An artillery crew with 1st Battalion, 5th Field Artillery Regiment (1-5), 1st Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division, fires an M109 Paladin during a night live-fire exercise as part of Victory Eagle at Studnica Range, Drawsko Pomorskie Training Area, Poland, Oct. 19. (Cpl. Max Elliott/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646445
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The language in that article brought back memories of reading "Soviet Times" back in the 70's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2021)

AFT: Making Introductions Drill instructors with Oscar Company, 4th Recruit Training Battalion, introduce themselves to their new platoon on Marine Corps Recruit Depot Parris Island, S.C., Oct. 16. (Lance Cpl. Ryan Hageali/Marine Corps)

"Truth ...? You guys can't handle the truth!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2021)

AFT: In this photo released by the U.S. Air Force, an Israeli Air Force F-15 Strike Eagle flies in formation with a U.S. Air Force B-1B Lancer over Israel as part of a deterrence flight Saturday, Oct. 30, 2021. (U.S. Air Force/Senior Airman Jerreht Harris via AP)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Torch (Nov 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646681
> 
> AFT: In this photo released by the U.S. Air Force, an Israeli Air Force F-15 Strike Eagle flies in formation with a U.S. Air Force B-1B Lancer over Israel as part of a deterrence flight Saturday, Oct. 30, 2021. (U.S. Air Force/Senior Airman Jerreht Harris via AP)


Looks like that F15 needs a bath...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 1, 2021)

My first thought was try to match that paint on your next F-15.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2021)

Asia Times
The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) reportedly sent nearly 200 aircraft to the aerial area near the island of Taiwan for exercises in October, in a move that experts said on Monday has deterred Taiwan secessionist provocations and foreign interference attempts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2021)

Japan Times
Boeing has delivered the first of four KC-46A tankers to Japan. (Boeing)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2021)

Interesting how Japan has both the KC-767 and the KC-46 tanker/transports.




JASDF KC-767 i

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2021)

The KC-46 and KC-767 are both based on the 767, and KC-46 came from the KC-767 development. Basically the KC-767 was developed for the Japanese Defense Forces, and the Italian Air Force. When the USAF selected the KC-767 for its next tanker, it was designated the KC-46 by the USAF. The 46, however, is a new development and is slightly different. The Japanese placed orders for the 46 then as well.

There is obviously more to it, both politically and aircraft wise than that. What I posted is an over-simplification of it.

As long as they buy more of the plane, they can call it what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2021)

AFT: Coyote's Howl Airmen assigned to the 27th Special Operations Mission Support Group and the 33rd Special Operations Squadron fire at a simulated enemy during Exercise Coyote Dicer at Melrose Air Force Range, N.M., Oct. 7. (Staff Sgt. Candin Muniz/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

F-100Ds of the 481st Tactical Fighter Squadron fly over South Vietnam in February 1966. Pilots of the single-seat Super Sabre, the first jet capable of going faster than the speed of sound, may be particularly vulnerable to several types of cancer, according to a new study. (Air Force)








Fighter jet pilots at greater risk of certain cancers, study concludes


Researchers recommend that fighter aviators who served during the 35-year span in question talk with their doctor or flight surgeon about the report.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

Taiwan News - Taiwan AF - Presidential review on highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

Iran seized Vietnamese oil tanker in Gulf of Oman, US officials say


Revolutionary Guard troops took control of the MV Southys, a vessel suspected of trying to transfer sanctioned Iranian crude oil to Asia, at gunpoint last month.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

I would be very happy if "Shanchi" shares her fate with this one, too.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

Some news from Iranian Regime about same topic:









اقدام آمریکا در توقیف نفتکش حامل نفت ایران در دریای عمان ناکام ماند


تهران-ایرنا- اقدام بموقع و مقتدرانه نیروی دریایی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی عملیات دزدی دریایی و سرقت نفت ایران توسط آمریکا را ناکام گذاشت.




www.google.com










انتشار اولین فیلم از عملیات برخورد نیروی دریایی سپاه با ناوهای آمریکایی- اخبار نظامی | دفاعی | امنیتی - اخبار سیاسی تسنیم | Tasnim


تصاویر مربوط به عملیات برخورد نیروی دریایی سپاه با ناو‌های آمریکایی و شکست سرقت دریایی نفت ایران در دریای عمان برای نخستین بار منتشر شد.




www.google.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2021)

AFT: Flock of Falcons F-16C Fighting Falcons arrive to the 332nd Air Expeditionary Wing at an undisclosed location in Southwest Asia Oct. 22. (Senior Airman Karla Parra/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646976
> 
> AFT: Flock of Falcons F-16C Fighting Falcons arrive to the 332nd Air Expeditionary Wing at an undisclosed location in Southwest Asia Oct. 22. (Senior Airman Karla Parra/Air Force)


"Undisclosed location" = Formosa, perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2021)

AFT: Bird's-Eye View An Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon pilot conducts aerial refueling with a KC-135 Stratotanker above the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Oct. 22. (Staff Sgt. Joseph Pick/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2021)

Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2021)

Royal Marines lay a beating on US Leathernecks


In the classic star-studded 1967 war movie, The Dirty Dozen, Lee Marvin (Major Reisman), and his band of death row commandos, are given one last chance. Take the headquarters of the opposing force …




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2021)

AFT: Smooth Operations Gunner's Mate 2nd Class Zachary Rowe performs pre-fire maintenance on a Mk 38 25mm machine gun aboard the amphibious assault ship Makin Island Nov. 2 in U.S. 3rd Fleet. (MC2 Jacob D. Bergh/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

AFT: Rolling Thunder U.S. Marines with 2nd Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment, 2nd Marine Division, fire an M777 Howitzer during Exercise Rolling Thunder on Fort Bragg, N.C., Oct. 19. (Lance Cpl. Brian Bolin Jr./Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

Military Daily News
An Air Force B-1B Lancer aircraft takes off from the runway of an air base in southwest Asia, for a mission as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. The B-1B is a multi-role, long-range bomber capable of flying intercontinental missions without refueling. (U.S. Air Force Photo/Staff Sgt. Douglas Olsen)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

Article expired


News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2021)

AFT: China Sea Liftoff An MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 4 lifts off from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson in the South China Sea Nov. 1. (MC3 Jeff D. Kempton/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

AFT: Ambush Defense U.S. Army soldiers with the 27th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Brigade Combat Team, defend their area of operation after being ambushed during a Joint Multinational Pacific Readiness Center rotation on Helemano Military Reservation, Hawaii, Oct. 27. (Spc. Rachel Christensen/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

Military Daily News
In this picture released by the Iranian Army on Saturday, Nov. 7, 2021, troops attend a maneuver in a coastal area in southeastern Iran. Iran's military began its annual war games in the coastal area of the Gulf of Oman, Sunday, less than a month before upcoming nuclear talks with the West. (Iranian Army via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

Military Daily News
A new type 094A Jin-class nuclear submarine Long March 10 of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy participates in a naval parade in the sea near Qingdao in eastern China's Shandong province, April 23, 2019. (AP Photo/Mark Schiefelbein, Pool)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

A Tajik frontier guard soldier patrols the border Pyandj river at the Afghan border not far from the town of Pyandj some 220 kilometers from Dushanbe. Photo: AFP / Vyacheslav Oseledko








China looks to Tajiks to spy Afghan terror risks


When Tajikistan’s parliament said on October 28 that China will finance the construction of a “security outpost” near its border with Afghanistan, the announcement lifted the lid on a security rela…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

The Chinese military is using mock-ups of a U.S. aircraft carrier at a weapons-testing range in a remote western desert, new satellite imagery shows, indicating the PLA means business. Credit: Maxar via Twitter.








‘Desert warships’ spark new fears at the Pentagon


It appears to be a desert firing range like no other — located in Ruoqiang, in China’s northwestern desert region of Xinjiang, there are giant mock-up warships that are shaped like a US Ford-…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647649
> 
> Military Daily News
> In this picture released by the Iranian Army on Saturday, Nov. 7, 2021, troops attend a maneuver in a coastal area in southeastern Iran. Iran's military began its annual war games in the coastal area of the Gulf of Oman, Sunday, less than a month before upcoming nuclear talks with the West. (Iranian Army via AP)


Actually this one was planed for "Sacred Defence Week" (September 22-29) as well as an Airshow, both were cancelled at last second.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647657
> 
> The Chinese military is using mock-ups of a U.S. aircraft carrier at a weapons-testing range in a remote western desert, new satellite imagery shows, indicating the PLA means business. Credit: Maxar via Twitter.
> 
> ...


Isn't it familiar for you??? Iran's officials also spent billions of dollars on the same Mock-up few years ago ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647657
> 
> The Chinese military is using mock-ups of a U.S. aircraft carrier at a weapons-testing range in a remote western desert, new satellite imagery shows, indicating the PLA means business. Credit: Maxar via Twitter.
> 
> ...


If they ever catch U.S.S. Carl Vinson in the Mojave, we're in trouble.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> If they ever catch U.S.S. Carl Vinson in the Mojave, we're in trouble.


Nothing will never happens. The Chinese won't endanger their country and economy for a useless war that their is a major chance of being defeated.

If any war happened, there is no "alliances", no Nato or any other one. No one will never put his people, soldiers, resources etc. into action For someone else. No Russia / China will help Iran nor Germany / Canada will help US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

AFT: Saipan Approach The fast-attack submarine Hampton approaches the island of Saipan in the Northern Mariana Islands Oct. 21. (MC2 Chase Stephens/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

BAE Systems are the industrial lead for the Dreadnought programme and, alongside partners Rolls-Royce, are designing and constructing a new generation of submarines to carry the UK's independent nuclear deterrent. Credit: BAE Systems.








Dreadnought: Meet the UK’s ‘undersea Armageddon’


Now you hear it, now you don’t. So how are you going to kill it, if you don’t know where it is. There’s a heckuva lot of deep, blue ocean out there, and today’s stealth subm…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

Thirty-five students at U.S. Army Sniper School participate in the ghillie wash, which is designed to test the strength and durability of the suits as well as weather them, at Fort Benning, Georgia, Feb. 5, 2021. (Patrick A. Albright/U.S. Army photo)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 10, 2021)

Congrats to her!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

".... No one will never put his people, soldiers, resources etc. into action For someone else"
Brother A, , America mostly, but contributing Allies have been doing _exactly_ that ever since the summer '50.
But - that aside - I share your view of the outcome. There is so much going wrong right now in China, war-talk is for the 1.4 Billion.
But - _that _aside lest-we-fortget, China's clear message to USA via Indian Ambassador as troops approached Yalu in 1950.
"Back Off .... Back Off"
The intel was discredited and the outcome is now history and legend ... on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".... No one will never put his people, soldiers, resources etc. into action For someone else"
> Brother A, , America mostly, but contributing Allies have been doing _exactly_ that ever since the summer '50.
> But - that aside - I share your view of the outcome. There is so much going wrong right now in China, war-talk is for the 1.4 Billion.
> But - _that _aside lest-we-fortget, China's clear message to USA via Indian Ambassador as troops approached Yalu in 1950.
> ...


I know that, dear Michael. But that is not their entire military / Armed Forces. Just a small percentage of that. That's what I meant. Beside that, there are always mercenaries that love to fight for anyone except their own nation. IRGC uses Afghans and terrorist groups as mercenaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

AFT: Preflight Prep A 2nd Maintenance Group airman performs preflight checks on a B-52H Stratofortress at Barksdale Air Force Base, La., Oct. 26. (Airman 1st Class William Pugh/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647818
> 
> AFT: Preflight Prep A 2nd Maintenance Group airman performs preflight checks on a B-52H Stratofortress at Barksdale Air Force Base, La., Oct. 26. (Airman 1st Class William Pugh/Air Force)


There are cigarette butts and candy wrappers inside that plane that are older than this Airman.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

... that alone might make work an adventure.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 10, 2021)

I like his Onyx accessories. Simple and beautiful!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2021)

and anti-magnetic.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2021)

AFT: Water Work Cadets from the Texas A&M University Bravo Team navigate their watercraft across Lower Douglas Lake at the Zodiac water course challenge during the 1st Brigade Ranger Challenge at Fort Knox, Ky., Oct. 28. (Kyle Crawford/Army Cadet Command)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2021)

Military Daily News
A U.S. Air Force B-52 Stratofortress deployed from Barksdale Air Force Base, La., takes off from Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, in support of a Bomber Task Force deployment. (Senior Airman Jacob M. Thompson/U.S. Air Force photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

AFT: Iwo Ceremony Marine Sgt. Juan Villagran, left, and Cpl. Jonathan Baca with Marine Wing Headquarters Squadron 1 fold a flag during a ceremony at Mount Suribachi in Iwo To, Japan, Nov. 2. (Cpl. Gerardo W. Cano/Marine Corp

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice pic, Mr. Cano. Really love it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

Military Daily News
In this handout photo taken from video released by the Russian Defense Ministry Press Service on Wednesday, Nov. 10, 2021, a long-range Tu-22M3 bomber of the Russian Aerospace Forces takes off to patrol in the airspace of Belarus, Thursday, Nov. 11, 2021. (Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

Asia Times An Airbus H225 has performed the first helicopter flight using 100 percent sustainable aviation fuel (SAF) at Airbus Helicopters's headquarters in Marignane, France, with the unblended SAF burned in one of the helicopter's two Safran Makila 2 engines. Credit: Airbus.Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2021)

AFT: Greenlighted Army Green Berets ready to perform a freefall jump during a training exercise at Fort Bragg, N.C., Oct. 27. (Army Spc. Garrett Whitfield/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2021)

Two U.S. Navy sailors stand watch on the starboard bridge wing as the amphibious transport dock ship USS Portland (LPD 27) departs Eilat, Israel, Nov. 5, 2021. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Devin Kates)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2021)

The Coast Guard Ice Breaker Polar Star (WAGB 10) working the ice channel near McMurdo, Antarctica. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Rob Rothway)








After Pandemic Hiatus, America's Only Heavy Coast Guard Icebreaker Returning to Antarctica


The nation's only heavy icebreaker, the 46-year-old Polar Star, supports the annual resupply mission for McMurdo Station.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Dimlee (Nov 13, 2021)

Polish eastern border.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 13, 2021)

Be careful about Suicide Attackers (and other "hidden" terrorists) on both sides of border!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2021)

... weaponized refugees. We must learn. Palestine, Syria, North Africa. If we can't find answers - jobs and 'prosperity' - you can't blame them for seeking a better life.
i see this each night on BBC America, and it's heart breaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (Nov 13, 2021)

Serbia restores warship that fired first shots of WW1 - check the article:









Serbia restores warship that fired first shots of World War One


Serbia has finally recalled to service as a floating museum a warship that fired the first shots that began World War One, following years of lobbying from navy ship enthusiasts who wanted it restored.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2021)

AFT: An airman assigned to the 605th Maintenance Squadron marshals in a KC-46A Pegasus after arriving at Joint Base McGuire-Dix-Lakehurst, N.J. on Nov. 9, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Sabatino Dimascio/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2021)

That shot immediately reminded me of the scene in the movie "Airplane", where the 747 ends up crashing through the front of the terminal building !!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 14, 2021)

imalko said:


> Serbia restores warship that fired first shots of WW1 - check the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A new destination ... Added to wish list.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2021)

AFT: Sunset Scene Sailors watch the sun set from the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship America in the East China Sea Nov. 3. (MC2 Thomas B. Contant)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2021)

AFT: Sunset Scene Sailors watch the sun set from the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship America in the East China Sea Nov. 3. (MC2 Thomas B. Contant)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 648338
> 
> AFT: Sunset Scene Sailors watch the sun set from the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship America in the East China Sea Nov. 3. (MC2 Thomas B. Contant)



Umm they are not on a flight deck of an amphibious assault ship. They are the land. Look at the grass. And it does not look like they are watching the sunset…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 15, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Umm they are not on a flight deck of an amphibious assault ship. They are the land. Look at the grass. And it does not look like they are watching the sunset…


New Navy flight deck camouflage scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2021)

Caption repeated from previous photo posted - either that, or it's extremely effective camouflage !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2021)

AFT: formation Friends Royal Saudi Air Force F-15s, left, and U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcons, right, fly beside U.S. Air Force B-1B Lancers above the Red Sea in U.S. Central Command Nov. 11, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Christopher Ruano/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 16, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 648498
> 
> AFT: formation Friends Royal Saudi Air Force F-15s, left, and U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcons, right, fly beside U.S. Air Force B-1B Lancers above the Red Sea in U.S. Central Command Nov. 11, 2021. (Tech. Sgt. Christopher Ruano/Air Force)


 صورة رائعة. احترام إخواننا العاملين في القوات الجوية الملكية السعودية. 

مرحباً عبدول ، كيف هو يومك يا أخي؟

English:

Nice photo. Respect for our brothers serving with the Royal Saudi Air Force.

Hey Abdul, How's your day, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2021)

AFT: Falcon Sunset An F-16C Fighting Falcon with the 187th Fighter Wing stages in Mobile, Ala., Nov. 3, 2021, during Southern Lightning Strike, an agile combat employment exercise throughout the southeastern U.S.. (Tech. Sgt. William Blankenship/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2021)

US and Japan carry out anti-submarine drills in South China Sea | Taiwan News | 2021-11-17 15:21:00


Exercises involve anti-submarine training, including tracking submerged submarine | 2021-11-17 15:21:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2021)

Photos: The catastrophic damage that severed B.C. from the rest of Canada


Critical highways may not be reopened until well into 2022




nationalpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 17, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2021)

F-16 Fighting Falcons await final end-of-runway inspections at Kunsan Air Base, South Korea, Sept. 21, 2021. (Mya Crosby/U.S. Air Force)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2021)

AFT: Starry Night A Navy MH-60S Sea Hawk attached to Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron 21 sits on the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship Essex in the Gulf of Oman Nov. 3. (MC2 John McGovern/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2021)

Skin tones ....




airforce.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2021)

Mig Alley








Russian, Chinese warplanes enter South Korean air buffer zone: Seoul


China later told South Korea through a military communication channel that the flights were part of its routine military exercises with Russia.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2021)

And one of their missiles just sank a fishing boat ... Accidentally!!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2021)

Three helicopters, 311 stranded people, 26 dogs and one cat: How Operation Lentus pulled off a tricky rescue mission on Highway 7


Cormorant pilot touches down with a broken hydro pole less than a metre from one side of the spinning main rotor, and trees no further away on the other




www.theglobeandmail.com




"... Capt. Groten moved his big Cormorant carefully up and down the slide area, looking for a possible "LZ" – a landing zone. Finally, with one of his search and rescue technicians dangling upside down from a side door and using his headset to guide Capt. Groten down atop a slab of mud riddled with debris, the helicopter, buffeted by wind, touched down.

A broken hydro pole sat less than a metre from one side of the spinning main rotor, and trees were no further away on the other. "It was probably the tightest confined area I ever landed in," Capt. Groten said.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2021)

Philippine Coast Guard personnel on rubber boats patrol past Chinese vessels on the waters of Whitsun Reef, in the Spratly Islands. Photo: EPA-EFE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2021)

Airmen load a Rapid Dragon palletized munition system with an unarmed cruise missile onto an MC-130J aircraft to prepare for an airdrop test at White Sands Missile Range in New Mexico. (U.S. Air Force)








Got cruise missile-armed cargo planes? The US Air Force is nearly there.


The Air Force hopes to one day be able to launch a barrage of cruise missiles or other weapons out of the back of airlift planes.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2021)

Calls for war with Taiwan grow louder online among radical Chinese


Talk of an attempt to take control of the self-ruled island has grown louder. Some say that having fuelled the discussion, Beijing must continue to manage it.




www.scmp.com




The 'money quote' ...
".. Liu Junchuan, deputy head of Beijing's Taiwan Affairs Office, said last month that after reunification, *Taiwan's government revenue would be spent mostly on social welfare."*
IOW Taiwan is a cash grab .... for the 1.4B. Revealing ... on the state of the ccp economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2021)

Russian military armored vehicles roll into landing vessels after drills in Crimea on April 23, 2021. (Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP)








Russia preparing to attack Ukraine by late January: Ukraine defense intelligence agency chief


Russia is building toward the ability to carry out an attack on Ukraine, the head of it's defense intelligence agency told Military Times.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2021)

A Russian tank seen on Kunashir Island of the Kuril Islands. The island chain is contested by Russia and Japan. Photo: Vladimir Sergeyev / TASS








Japan-Russia relations in perilous free fall


The perennially tense relationship between Tokyo and Moscow has taken a significant turn for the worse in recent months and Asia-Pacific strategists should assess the relevant dangers. On October 1…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2021)

The AGM-114 Hellfire is a family of 100 lbs class laser guided missiles for use against fixed and moving targets by both rotary and fixed-wing aircraft including UAVs. Credit: USAF photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2021)

AFT: Creek Crossing Cadet Robbie Pinto of the University of Louisville maneuvers across a creek during the 7th Brigade Army ROTC Ranger Challenge Nov. 6, 2021. Cadet teams from 38 different schools met at Fort Knox, Ky., Nov. 5-7. (Sarah Windmueller/U.S. Army Cadet Command) 
[h4][/h4]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2021)

Ukrainian servicemen gather near an armored personnel carrier stationed along the front line during confrontations with with Russia-backed separatists near the small town of Volnovakha, Donetsk region, on June 23, 2021. Photo: AFP / Anatolii Stepanov








Arc of encirclement appearing around Russia


Isn’t this a delicious irony – British Defense Secretary Ben Wallace rushing to Warsaw on Thursday to work up detailed plans to strengthen Poland’s border fence with Belarus? Britain had part…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2021)

Post #2,765 - Doing it the hard way. Much easier on _*top*_ of the rope, one leg "hanging", for balance.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2021)

B.C. Ministry of Transportation and Infrastructure


Explore B.C. Ministry of Transportation and Infrastructure’s 8,806 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2021)

Philippines redeploys boats to shoal after Chinese blockade


Remote shoal in South China Sea subject of years-long standoff




www.theglobeandmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Nov 22, 2021)

An-225 landing in Gostomel, Ukraine. From spotters.net.ua.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 22, 2021)

Now that would make a great private jet/mobile home.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2021)

AFT: Night Lights Green Berets of 3rd Special Forces Group perform a night time free fall jump at 10,000 feet to aid 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division in a training exercise. (Spc. Garrett Whitfield/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2021)

AFT: The Long View A sailor aboard the destroyer Milius observes a bilateral exercise with Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force ships in the South China Sea on Nov. 16, 2021. (MCSNA RuKiyah Mack/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2021)

With her brother on her back, a Korean girl tiredly trudges by a stalled M-26 tank in Haengju, Korea, June 9, 1951. (U.S. Army photo)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2021)

*It's getting to look a lot like .......*




Photo: courtesy PutinPress.ru








Canada considers boosting military aid to Ukraine as Russia amasses troops at the border


Defence Minister Anita Anand is considering deploying hundreds of additional troops to support the Canadian soldiers already in Ukraine on a training mission, two sources tell The Globe and Mail




www.theglobeandmail.com





*.... a tripwire in Europe, a tripwire in Asia*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 24, 2021)

Scary.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2021)

Lovely shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2021)

AFT: Course Crawl Marine Cpl. Abigail Hermenegildo, an intelligence specialist with Battalion Landing Team 3/5, 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, crawls up a hill during a Martial Arts Instructor Course culminating event at Camp Hansen, Okinawa, Japan, Nov. 4, 2021. (Sgt. Danny Gonzalez/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2021)

What Does Russia Want?


Moscow seems to be going out of its way to keep its “near abroad” — Russian-speak for the erstwhile Soviet empire — stirred up.




www.military.com


----------



## Dimlee (Nov 25, 2021)

The guardian of the Eastern European border.
Turkish made Bayaraktar TB-2 in Ukraine's service. First combat strike one month ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)

nice shot.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2021)

aft: Sunlit Silhouette Marines with Light Armored Reconnaissance Company, 4th Marines, 3d Marine Division, conduct Exercise Iron Sky 21.2 on Wake Island, Nov. 6, 2021. (Lance Cpl. Jonathan Willcox/Marine Corps)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2021)

In play .....







airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2021)

AFT: Alaska Descent Air Force tactical air control party specialists assigned to the 3rd Air Support Operations Squadron descend after jumping from a helicopter during joint airborne training over Malemute Drop Zone, Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska, Nov. 9, 2021. (Alejandro Peña/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2021)

SCMP: Confluence of like-minded bears


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2021)

AFT: Field Live Fire Soldiers assigned to 29th Field Artillery Regiment, 3rd Armored Brigade Combat Team, fire during gunnery platoon qualifications, Oct. 27, 2021, at Fort Carson, Colorado. (Capt. Tobias Cukale/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2021)

Activists hold slogans as they protest outside the Chinese consulate in Makati, Philippines on Nov. 24, 2021. The Philippine navy successfully transported food supplies to marines guarding a disputed shoal in the South China Sea on Tuesday, a week after China's coast guard used water cannons to force the supply boats to turn back, sparking outrage and warnings from Manila, officials said. (AP Photo/Aaron Favila)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2021)

Newly commissioned upgraded F-16V fighter jets are seen at Air Force base in Chiayi in southwestern Taiwan Thursday, Nov. 18, 2021. Taiwan has deployed the most advanced version of the F-16 fighter jet in its Air Force, as the island steps up its defense capabilities in the face of continuing threats from China. (Johnson Lai/AP)








Taiwan sends jets after 27 Chinese planes enter buffer zone


The Defense Ministry said Taiwan scrambled combat aircraft to “warn” the Chinese planes to leave.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2021)

aft: Puppy Paw Senior Airman Anthony Stuart, a military working dog handler assigned to the 39th Security Forces Squadron, waits with his K-9 partner, Nico, prior to a joint training event at Incirlik Air Base, Turkey, Nov. 22, 2021. (Senior Airman Brandt Self/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2021)

AFT: Formation Flight Army aviators from the 3rd Combat Aviation Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division, fly a formation of helicopters in support of Marne Week events on Fort Stewart, Georgia, Nov. 16, 2021. (Sgt. Savannah Roy/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2021)

AFT: 
Marine Maneuver Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Stephen Shedd, an anti-tank missile gunner with 2nd Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalion, 2nd Marine Division, maneuvers over an obstacle during selection day of a competition at Camp Lejeune, N.C. on Nov. 15, 2021. (Lance Cpl. Deja Thomas/Marine Corps) 
[h4][/h4]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2021)

Abe warns China not to misjudge Taiwan Strait situation | Taiwan News | 2021-12-01 14:52:00


Former Japanese prime minister says Taiwan-Japan security ties are on same level as Japan-US alliance | 2021-12-01 14:52:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2021)

The "former" PM brings no serious issues between two countries.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

AFT: 
Thanks for the Lift 31st Rescue Squadron pararescuemen conduct hoist operations in a Pave Hawk helicopter on Nov. 10, 2021. The pararescue mission is to rescue, recover, and return American or allied forces in times of danger or extreme duress. (Airman 1st Class Stephen Pulter/Air Force) 
[h4][/h4]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

Firefighters, police officers and railway employees stand on a railway site in Munich, Germany, Wednesday, Dec. 1, 2021. (Sven Hoppe/dpa via AP)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

SCMP: Commuters walk past an advertisement promoting the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force at a subway station in Beijing, China on November 22. Photo: Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

PLA warplanes ‘score full attendance’ on patrols near Taiwan in Nov amid ‘enhanced combat preparedness’ - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

An early freeze of sea-ice has lead to logistical chaos on the Northern Sea Route. Photo: Rosatomflot
[h1][/h1]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2021)

AFT: Night Sparks Soldiers with 3rd Battalion, 66th Armored Regiment, 1st Armored Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division, fire a round from an M2A3 Bradley during an integrated night live-fire exercise at Camp Ādaži, Ādaži, Latvia, Nov. 25, 2021. (Cpl. Max Elliott/Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2021)

A Bastion missile launcher is positioned on the Matua Island, part of the Kurils Islands chain, in Russia, Thursday, Dec. 2, 2021. (Russian Defense Ministry Press Service via AP)








Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2021)

AFT: Black Sea Maneuvers The amphibious command ship Mount Whitney, guided-missile destroyer Porter, and Bulgarian Frigate Gordi perform ship manuvering exercises in the Black Sea, Nov. 4, 2021. (MCS3 Andrew Eder/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Dimlee (Dec 4, 2021)

Somewhere in the trenches of Eastern Europe.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hope it will stay cold. Except for kitty, hope it finds a nice warm human to cuddle up on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2021)

South Korea relaunches aircraft carrier plan


SEOUL – South Korea’s navy looks set to get the kind of big, shiny toy that admirals lust for after the National Assembly made a big splash Friday by reversing an earlier decision and budgeting for…




asiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2021)

aft: Airfield Repair Airmen assigned to the 8th Civil Engineer Squadron repair a simulated crater during training at Kunsan Air Base, Korea, Nov. 3, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Gabrielle Spalding/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 5, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650375
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Queen Elizabeth carrier with the bow of the battleship HMS Queen Elizabeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2021)

NK and SK are dreaming the Empire of Great Korea (1897-1910) coming again respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2021)

AFT: Maintenance Focus Aviation Structural Mechanic 3rd Class Gabriel Lacuesta conducts maintenance on an F-35C Lightning II, assigned to the "Argonauts" of Strike Fighter Squadron 147, in the hangar bay of aircraft carrier Carl Vinson in the Philippine Sea, Dec. 1, 2021. (MCSN Sophia Simons/Navy)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2021)

Iran Blasts France’s ‘Destabilizing’ Gulf Arms Sales as Emirati Envoy Makes Rare Tehran Visit


The Iranian Foreign Ministry criticized French weapons deals with the UAE, labeling them irresponsible and “destabilizing.” The comments come as the UAE sends its envoy on a rare visit to Tehran.




sputniknews.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2021)

A contestant of the Miss Universe pageant poses for a picture during a visit to the Dead Sea, south of the West Bank city of Jericho, on 4 December 2021 ahead of the 70th Miss Universe event to be held in Israel's Red Sea resort of Eilat on 12 December.








Having a Wonderful Time: Miss Universe 2021 Contestants Swimming in Dead Sea


Miss Universe is not simply a show - it is a life-long dream for many, and the source of a lot of stress as well. All the candidates must do their best, and it is a lot of pressure. So if they want to relax, now is the right time to do so!




sputniknews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 7, 2021)

Atlas V with the US Space Force STP-3 payload, launched this morning from Cape Canaveral Space Force Station.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2021)

AFT: A Short Swim Staff Sgt. Joshua Brydon, 38th Rescue Squadron red team pararescueman, climbs into a Jolly Green II helicopter during a combat search and rescue training mission in the Gulf of Mexico, Nov. 16, 2021. (Staff Sgt. Devin Boyer/Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2021)

A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft sit on the flight line at Cheyenne Air National Guard Base, Wyo. The House's version of the fiscal 2022 National Defense Authorization Act would block the Air Force from retiring the Warthog. (Senior Airman Kristine Legate/U.S. Air Force)








NDAA would put brakes on A-10 aircraft retirement, but let others go


Air Force Secretary Frank Kendall recently cited the A-10 as an example of the kind of older aircraft the service wants to retire to free up resources to modernize for a high-end fight.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2021)

Ukrainian soldiers patrolling near the line of separation from pro-Russian rebels on December 7, 2021.AP Photo/Andriy Dubchak

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650849
> 
> A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft sit on the flight line at Cheyenne Air National Guard Base, Wyo. The House's version of the fiscal 2022 National Defense Authorization Act would block the Air Force from retiring the Warthog. (Senior Airman Kristine Legate/U.S. Air Force)
> 
> ...


That A-10 really looks great with the "classic" paint job.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2021)

A U.S. Coast Guard rescue diver removes a passenger from a vehicle in the water at the brink of Niagara Falls, N.Y. on Dec. 8, 2021.








Woman dead after rescuers pull car from brink of Niagara Falls plunge


A person whose car was in the Niagara River just yards from going over the edge was rescued by first responders Wednesday.




nypost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> NK and SK are dreaming the Empire of Great Korea (1897-1910) coming again respectively.



Indeed, both sides want the same thing, Reunification, but there's a catch; both sides want it in their own image...

Mass capitalism, enormous personal debt and manufactured pop music, or denial of freedoms, personal deprivation and strict socialism? It's Korea's future to choose...



michaelmaltby said:


> Maintenance Focus Aviation Structural Mechanic 3rd Class Gabriel Lacuesta conducts maintenance on an F-35C Lightning II,



Applying PRC, seam sealant...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2021)

AFT: Whitewater Course Marines use combat rubber raiding craft to practice maneuvers on the coxswain skills course at White Beach Naval Facility, Okinawa, Japan, Nov. 30, 2021. (MCS2 Jessica Ann Hattell/Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2021)

AFT: Apache Maintenance A soldier performs maintenance on an Apache helicopter at Marine Corps Outlying Field Atlantic, North Carolina, Nov. 17, 2021. Army Soldiers assigned to Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 101st Aviation Regiment, 101st Airborne Division out of Fort Campbell, Kentucky, used Marine Corps Air Station Cherry Point's satellite facilities to improve mission readiness. (Lance Cpl. Jacob Bertram/Marine Corps)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2021)

Lieutenant Colonel Qi Fabao, a regimental commander of the PLA's Xinjiang Military District, told CCTV head wounds received in the June 15, 2020 clash had healed and he was ready to return to the battlefield. Photo: Xinhua
SCMP:


----------



## Torch (Dec 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 651167
> Lieutenant Colonel Qi Fabao, a regimental commander of the PLA's Xinjiang Military District, told CCTV head wounds received in the June 15, 2020 clash had healed and he was ready to return to the battlefield. Photo: Xinhua
> SCMP:


Camo looks good for the area

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Dec 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650652
> 
> A contestant of the Miss Universe pageant poses for a picture during a visit to the Dead Sea, south of the West Bank city of Jericho, on 4 December 2021 ahead of the 70th Miss Universe event to be held in Israel's Red Sea resort of Eilat on 12 December.
> 
> ...


There are Shayetet 13 servicemen hiding in the water. We just don't see them.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Dimlee (Dec 12, 2021)

Combined Resolve 16, Germany. Multinational BLUFOR battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Dimlee (Dec 16, 2021)

366th Fighter Squadron F-15E Strike Eagles support NATO mission in Romania. 
Source: Youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Dec 23, 2021)

Somewhere, on the Sea of Azov coast. Just another exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Dimlee (Jan 19, 2022)

Christmas is not over yet in some places.
Santa Claus's reindeer RAF's Globemaster III delivered over 1,000 NLAW munitions to Ukraine.
Good Santa.
I have nothing to send in return. But I'll contribute to the UK's economy by buying some Gordon's Gin this weekend. And since NLAW was developed by SAAB, I'll add a jar of Lingonberry Jam and will turn the next song of ABBA up to eleven.
But seriously, the friend in need...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 31, 2022)

How'd you like to walk out of your back door, look basically straight up, and see this?

It's this evening's Falcon 9 launch first stage booster firing to return to Cape Canaveral for landing.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 31, 2022)

Coooool.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Dimlee (Feb 11, 2022)

4,800 miles long airbridge. From Dover AFB to Borispol, Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Dimlee (May 13, 2022)

M777 howitzer in Donetsk region, Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Torch (May 13, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> M777 howitzer in Donetsk region, Ukraine.
> View attachment 668352


Wonder who’s teaching them so fast and where?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 13, 2022)

Torch said:


> Wonder who’s teaching them so fast and where?


Motivated pupils absorb training quick, wherever they are.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2022)

There is also the fact that the Ukraine has trained with NATO nations from the 90's onward, especially between 2014 and 2021.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (May 25, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Wow, this is a surprise. The French won't be happy.
> Australia to acquire nuclear submarines as part of historic deal with US and UK to counter China's influence


My guess is the new Labour government in Canberra tosses or at least amends that deal to acquire SSNs.









How Australia’s new leader can fix the submarine deal


Australia's new prime minister, Anthony Albanese, can reconcile his party’s support for the three-country submarine deal known as AUKUS and its opposition to nuclear weapons by insisting that the nuclear-powered subs it acquires be fueled with low-enriched uranium.




thebulletin.org





This change in government could see significant changes in foreign policy, trade and climate policy for Australia. Australia is one of the few nations where the government actually fine buyers of EVs, for example.


----------



## MiTasol (May 26, 2022)

That is one of a great series of comedy videos. All of which make people think which is great BUT... a few facts to chew on

The new feral government is the same brand as the Victorian government who are the ones taxing EV's.

The just ejected feral government gave *free *fuel to all EV owners by supplying thousands of *free *recharge stations.

I fully "support" that videos implied suggestion that no cars should pay fuel tax or an equivalent because without that income our roads will become so much better - NOT.


----------



## Dimlee (May 26, 2022)

500 M142 HIMARS for Poland.
(Google translated):
We are increasing the capabilities of the missile forces and artillery! I signed the LOR inquiry regarding the acquisition of about 500 M142 #HIMARS launchers for the needs of over 80 #HOMAR system batteries. We plan a high level of polonization of the equipment and its integration with the Polish combat management system.


Photo from Wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (May 26, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> The new feral government is the same brand as the Victorian government who are the ones taxing EV's. The just ejected feral government


What's a feral government? I can't tell if you're taking the piss or referring to something I don't catch.

Any thoughts on the SSN submarine deal?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## MiTasol (May 26, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> What's a feral government? I can't tell if you're taking the piss or referring to something I don't catch.
> 
> Any thoughts on the SSN submarine deal?



We have both federal and state governments but the federal ones for the last 20 odd years have created a lot of laws that are a burden on society with no descernable benefit AND both major party groups have been very good at looking after their own and to hell with the public.

Just like every feral pest their numbers grow larger all the time and the damage they do increases all the time.

The sub deal was always going to be a screw up - just like the Mirage deal was - it was already way behind schedule and way over budget and there were no signs of it getting better. Personally I put some of the blame on the Aus military but that is harder to explain why in the short time I have right now


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 1, 2022)

Another blast from the past.
M-14 in Territorial Defence of Ukraine.
Source: https://mil.in.ua/uk/news/teroborona-kirovogradshhyny-otrymala-gvyntivky-m14/

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 1, 2022)

Gotta love the classics.


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 16, 2022)

French CAESAR and Ukrainian AN-124





Source:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=avFmW4fqWbw

Reactions: Like Like:

4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 17, 2022)

"Photo session is over, human. Back to the business, pass the ammunition".
Location... some trench on the Eastern Front.
Source: 








ХРОНІКА ОБОРОНИ УКРАЇНИ. День 114 – 17.06.2022. ОНОВЛЮЄТЬСЯ


На Слов’янському напрямку окупанти зосереджують основні зусилля на продовженні наступу на Слов’янськ. Ведуть розвідку боєм в районі Краснопілля, бій триває.




novynarnia.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Aug 25, 2022)

La ministra de Defensa Margarita Robles.
Her uniform is interesting. Tropical camo? 🙃

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Aug 25, 2022)

Kanzler Scholz and Gepard.
"I'll show you how to tame this cat!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Oct 20, 2022)

Top SUV in 2022.





Video:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 27, 2022)

Good vid

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

That soviet gear isnt very well liked. " If the weather is good no wind i have an hour to aim nobody is shooting back i might hit something."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Dec 2, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Kanzler Scholz and Gepard.
> "I'll show you how to tame this cat!"



I like this pic. 









Germany to send seven additional Gepard tanks to Ukraine


Germany is preparing to deliver seven Gepard tanks to Ukraine, adding to the 30 air-defence tanks that are already being used to fight against the Russian army, according to a German government website.




www.reuters.com










Doesn't this vehicle look to be right out of the BattleTech and Mech Warrior comics we had in the 1980-90s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 2, 2022)

What was once old is new again. 
An obsolete system tailor made for dealing with the new threat of drone swarms.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I like this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard about those, but this game seems to come from those books:









Iron Harvest - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

